# Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

Update 1... mounted the Turbo + Manifold - pg 1.
Update 2... mounted the Intercooler - pg 2.
Update 3... Mounted the Downpipe and some misc stuff - pg 3.
Update 4... started on intake manifold, machined parts, and also finished exhaust and downpipe - pg 4.
Update 5... Intercooler piping, Finishing up Intake Manifold, BOV going in - pg 5.
Update 6... 034EFI Stage IIc has arrived. - pg 6.
Update 7... Photos of the Radiator and final welding on Intake mani done. - pg 6.
Update 8... Wiring has begun, removing unnessary wiring from the stock harness. 4" intake tube is complete. - pg 10.
Update 9... VERY DETAILED PHOTOS OF RADIATOR/FMIC MOUNTING + much more - pg 10.
Update 10... Re-torque of the Head, Installed Injectors, more wiring- pg 11.
Update 11... Mounted ECU, running wiring from rear battery. Started 034 wiring - pg 13
Update 12... Turbo stuff back from Ceramic Coating, Cut hole for harness, and routed some wiring - pg 16
Update 13... Turbo cold-side and Intake tube back from Polishing and installed - 034efi Wiring run, and injector harness complete - pg 17
Update 14... New 3Inch Oval Exhaust Tip is mocked up -pg 19
Update 15... Oil Lines from Turbo Done, headlight wiring done, Received more parts from 034efi -pg23
Update 16... Oil Cooler mounted, Oil Lines to cooler done, Headlight Harness completed. -pg26
Update 17... STARTED Car for the FIRST time!! - pg29
Update 18... Teardown to fix fuel leak, muffler coated- pg31
Update 19... Howards baby Emma is born







(congrats bro)- pg32
Update 20... Piping final install, fans completed, frontend done pg34
*Update 21... SEM WIRING DONE - car running - idle tuned - pg35*
*Update 22... FIRST DRIVE ON BOOST + Pod Gauges Done, Dash installed... + video update - page 37*
<!-----------------------------!>
Well, the time has come... to start a thread dedicated to the install of the Turbo... from turbo, to standalone, to tuning..
the work is going to be done with the help of Howard Wolfe (JettaT) and my friend Rob that fabricated the Exhaust at Flipside Customs - http://www.flipsidecustoms.com. Rob will be fabricating a custom short runner intake manifold based off of the stock mk3 vr6 runners, which will be a major part of the fabrication, and hopefully bring the piping to a minimal.
the Setup:
3.0 Liter 8.5:1 Schimmel Vr6 - installed by Kelly Campbell (mkIIvr6)
Garrett Gt35R Turbo
Tial 38mm Wastegate
Tial 50mm BOV
ATP Manifold
ATP 3" downpipe
ATP oilpan and oil lines
Spearco 29x10x3 FMIC
Walbro 225hp inline fuel pump
034EFI standalone
650cc Injectors
034EFI coils
custom 3" Exhaust, *completed*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2461155
Clutchnet street fibre clutch - installed
Autotech 6lb flywheel - installed
Quaife Differential + bolt kit - installed
Dieselgeek short shifter - installed
some of the fun...








the car its going into...








anyways, the fun begins tonight. look back soon for photos.
i hope to have this much like the exhaust write up. just be patient. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:59 PM 3-4-2007_


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:00 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*








That car is hot, from the look of your list it should be putting down some noce numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

OH i'm excited


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*








That car is sick.
Gold BBS look really good on white, never knew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Damn Mike, Killaman don't get a turbo plug? There's people here that get more plugs than hairclub for men







j/k


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Damn Mike, Killaman don't get a turbo plug? There's people here that get more plugs than hairclub for men







j/k

sorry homie, it was a while ago...
Turbo was bought from this guy ^^ Killa at a very very good price...
thanks again man, i'm excited to see what it does.
btw, do i need to plug the holes for the water lines? or can i just leave them open, because i know that it previously had water hooked up?
i dont want to run water at the moment.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:31 AM 2-27-2006_


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

water is not optional on gt_anything_r ball bearing


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_water is not optional on gt_anything_r ball bearing

what do you mean...i have to run water?


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

yes, ball bearing turbos require the water cooling.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

so mike.
after tuning you should be looking at roughly 220 whp? haha.
ill be home next week if you need help with anything...
like maybe a driver while you snap some rolling pics








i cant wait till you turn joeys smile into a "oh **** i just got smashed by a dub!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast_a2_20v* »_yes, ball bearing turbos require the water cooling. 

[email protected]#! okay... we'll work it into the plans..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_so mike.
after tuning you should be looking at roughly 220 whp? haha.
ill be home next week if you need help with anything...
like maybe a driver while you snap some rolling pics










keep dreaming... i have barely been driving it myself.
i'll keep dreaming about keeping up with Joey too.... we'll see


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

That pic just made my day.


----------



## DrunkenMunkey (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (tallicagolf)*

TICAL,


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (DrunkenMunkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrunkenMunkey* »_TICAL,

?


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

Goodbye third gear.









Nice setup!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_Goodbye third gear.









Hello Quaife Dogbox


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (Wizard-of-OD)*

The project has a good start...
today the front end is being modified to fit the intercooler and piping, and Howard got a jump on installing the manifold, fitting the turbo and running some misc lines for oil.
















Some Misc parts laying around








Howard at Work..








I notice a few weeks back, that i have a head leak from the front side of the block (out of the head, not into)... i spoke to a few people about it, and we are going to loosen and tighten all of the head bolts tomorrow... hopefully this will stop the leak, or else i suppose i may be on the phone with Mr. Schimmel for some help.
Photos of the head leak i have








The Turbo








Installing the manifold went very quickly








Surprisingly, we have tons of room with the turbo... i guess i should have gotten a 40R







































more coming tomorrow on the intercooler! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am just really hoping that the head leak doesn't turn into a big issue, i guess we will see... i only have 300 miles on this block, so its definitely not something i did, but i'm just crossing my fingers on this one.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:55 PM 7-25-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

awesome pics man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks like itll be a fun time when its done.
if you want some free dyno time i can run you at the shop at school if youre ever in bellingham


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (ValveCoverGasket)*

awesome car and a great write up.. Keep up the good work! 

Cheers


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I notice a few weeks back, that i have a head leak from the front side of the block (out of the head, not into)... i spoke to a few people about it, and we are going to loosen and tighten all of the head bolts tomorrow... hopefully this will stop the leak, or else i suppose i may be on the phone with Mr. Schimmel for some help.

ARP bolts I guess?
Anyway, you would be better to change the head gasket now and look if the head isn't warped, then to do all the work later when everything will be bolted on. Especially when boosting.
Nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

isn't that a brand new 3.0l block, why is the HG already leaking on you? get that fixed before you go any further, this is what erks me about people, your putting thousands of dollars into that car don't skip on this or it will cost you 4x as much down the road.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (AlwaysInBoost)*

i dont know what i said to let you think that i am not taking this seriously, because i am taking this very seriously. 
i spoke to schimmel and a few other friends, and they all said that the arp bolts can stretch or loosen when the get hot after the first few startups. so i am going to re-torque the bolts, see if its good. if we have an issue, i will need to address it with schimmel. he has been very professional and very helpful so far, and i am more than confident that if would take care of me. 
so, dont worry about it, it is being taken care of!


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

I wasn't trying to come off like I was yelling at you or anything, it was just an observation. I'm glad you are taking it seriously, most people would just overlook that to get the car together and boost it.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_I wasn't trying to come off like I was yelling at you or anything, it was just an observation. I'm glad you are taking it seriously, most people would just overlook that to get the car together and boost it.

i understand, i'm happy to have people critiquing this stuff, i want it to work right... All i know, is that any issues i have now... will be 10 fold when i have it boosting like i want it to be...so were going to do what it takes to get it all done the right way.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

well then since your open for advice I recomend gasket matching your ATP exhaust manifold to match the turbine inlet... thats only a T3 sized hole on the ATP


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

and its only a t3 sized turbo


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_well then since your open for advice I recomend gasket matching your ATP exhaust manifold to match the turbine inlet... thats only a T3 sized hole on the ATP

you mean to just bore out the hole on the ATP manifold to match the gasket for more room?
thats definitely doable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

mike you ballah!


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
you mean to just bore out the hole on the ATP manifold to match the gasket for more room?
thats definitely doable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, and gasket match the manifold to the head ports as well. Can't hurt while your doing the porting.


----------



## crazy_paintjob (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

Where did you T the oil pressure line for the turbo from??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (crazy_paintjob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy_paintjob* »_Where did you T the oil pressure line for the turbo from??

We haven't gotten to that part just yet, but i will be sure to get some photos of how we do it. - we also discovered that our oil feed line was not long enough to route the way we wanted to... so i have to order a new one of those, and along with that i still need my oil return. So were about a week away from getting the oil hooked up just yet.
We actually took a break on the car last night, we all have full time jobs, so this is a project we can only do on nights or weekends.... but hopefully i can get you guys some more photos soon...

_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVR6Mk3* »_mike you ballah! 








your car is hot Nate!! so when is your car getting some turbo snail action?


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_







your car is hot Nate!! so when is your car getting some turbo snail action?

thanks







i'm going to stay away from turbo ($$$$), i'll stick with my baby snail (SC)








keep us updated with the pics! i love pics


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (EuroVR6Mk3)*

Instant boost ~ SC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Keep the pics rolling!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (UBER1.8t)*

turbo on a stick. Its not a root blower.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss ([email protected])*

Sick Mike. Just sick.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Sick. Everyday I tell myself I should swap a VRT instead of building my 8v.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Update... Day 3
So we have the Intercooler mostly mounted...
1. Rob Welded some tabs onto the intercooler that could mount to the bumper support
2. Cutting of the Radiator support needed to be done to fit the intercooler
3. mounting from the intercooler to the radiator support needed to be figured out.
I wanted to the intercooler to sit completely behind the bumper without having to cut or mess with the bumper fins, i think it looks the best, and by moving the radiator back, you can fit a fairly good sized intercooler in there.
we still have to cut away the stock fans, and the unessary radiator support, and then mount the radiator and mount the shorty fans. so far i'm loving how it looks. Howard also put the Downpipe in place... i need to buy a V-band for that sucker, and started messing with the oil lines.
newly welded tabs on the intercooler








the intercooler then mounts to the stock bumper holes








fitting the intercooler into the radiator suppor is the tricky part... luckily I have a Euro Rad support, so its plastic and can be cut easily.
















need to cut a little more...








third time is a charm... fits just right
















With bumper cover.
















the gang hanging out
(left to right - Rob, Rob's Brother (Jared) Howard Jr, Howard III)








we started thinking about the intake manifold... this is just a scrap piece of three inch we had laying around, we placed it on top of the cut intake manifold, and it looks like it should work out pretty good.... we are going to need to relocate the fuel lines to enter and exit below the manifold, but thats about it...


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

thanks for the pics mike


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EuroVR6Mk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroVR6Mk3* »_







thanks for the pics mike

you know it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm going to keep this updated as much as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

mike im comin back friday.
i NEED to see this.
oh yeah...and like 600 bucks...ya know.. whenever


----------



## nordicalex (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*









definitely going to be sick dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

im so glad i came here








but umm, where is your radiator??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_im so glad i came here








but umm, where is your radiator??

mounting the intercooler was step 1.... the radiator, oil cooler and fans come next


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Slick IC mounting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

got to love the ebay intercoolers with the cast end tanks. Had 1 on my mk4 works nicely but so dam heavy.


----------



## wob_vento (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*

looks good, cant wait to see the updates and see it once its all completed and put back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

that is suck a sick pretty car, don't scratch it








Looks great, keep up the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss ([email protected])*

daymmmm


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

looking good guys


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

i just made you some money. now get to work!


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Looking good!
So will the TB be on the Passenger or driver side of the intake manifold? Im guessing driver side from the positioning of the elbow welded on the turbo.
That GT35 is sexy....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (xJAGERMEISTERx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xJAGERMEISTERx* »_Looking good!
So will the TB be on the Passenger or driver side of the intake manifold? Im guessing driver side from the positioning of the elbow welded on the turbo.
That GT35 is sexy....

that welded 90 was there from when i first bought the turbo... we will be turning it the other direction... it will follow down the drivers side, through the intercooler, and up into the TB on the passenger side.
i hope to have an update with new photos tonight!!! thanks.


----------



## TheQuar (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

make sure you put the heat shield back over the exhaust mani or your going to melt the plastic parts of the throttle body... trust me


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (TheQuar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheQuar* »_make sure you put the heat shield back over the exhaust mani or your going to melt the plastic parts of the throttle body... trust me









that wont be necessary, as were making a short runner intake manifold.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

picture time mike!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Well I guess it is about time for me to post on this being that I am putting it together. We are planning on finalizing the radiator mounts tomorow and I plan on putting the new oil pan on with the drain fitting. If we have time we may flip the elbow on the turbo so it points the left side of the car. and then start planning for the hot side boost tube. I think that mike is going to take some pics tomorow TOO!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Im going to see this in person, its my mission. Nice work


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Well I can give a quick update to what I got done last night. But due to conflicting schedules Mike wasn't able to make it over for some more pics. 
I got the new oil pan on with the drain fitting welded on. Then Rob came over and we spent a hour or two finishing mock-up on the radiator mounts. Then he went back to his place to cut and weld the brackets for the radiator. I am hoping that on Thurs. we will have the radiator mount finalized and in the car. Then Mike can get some pics and put them up to share.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_got to love the ebay intercoolers with the cast end tanks. Had 1 on my mk4 works nicely but so dam heavy.

Something tells me he might just need that weight over the wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (Road_Ralley)*

Bad ass build so far... love to see the intake mani you guys make for it.. i may need to use it for ideas on the one im going to make!


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Cultgti)*

whoa, nice build up, intercooler fits amazing behind the euro bumper


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (1SickWhtDub)*

nice pics mike lookin forward to seeing the final product i about two months i need soe photos shot too for three of my cars


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Looking at your pics seems like half of the intercooler gets no air.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Rado.16vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rado.16vT* »_Looking at your pics seems like half of the intercooler gets no air.

yes, its true... but my roomate had the exact same setup on his vr6, and had excellent intake temps... so i'm not going to worry about it unless its a problem.

_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_nice pics mike lookin forward to seeing the final product i about two months i need soe photos shot too for three of my cars

thanks man... if your looking for some good photographs, you should bring your car out to spring meet car show... me and john bunker will be doing "semi-professional" studio shoots with whoever wants their car shot .... it would be cool and it would help us get our name out there for our company http://www.snapriot.com


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

well if i was you I would do a test with bumper off and then on to see the difference in the temp drop, it surley is something to think about. In order for a system to work properly and efficiently it takes for these little details to be used right. Would you like cooler temps so you can make more power? I insist on it cuz i cut my bumper


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

i'd go with a different design I/C if your worried about efficency.

















_Modified by EternalXresT at 5:57 PM 3-9-2006_


_Modified by EternalXresT at 5:57 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_i'd go with a different design I/C if your worried about efficency.

















_Modified by EternalXresT at 5:57 PM 3-9-2006_

_Modified by EternalXresT at 5:57 PM 3-9-2006_


Those intercoolers suck! Why would you want boost to make right angle turns. Go drive an MK4 is want to run one of those POS.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_

Those intercoolers suck! Why would you want boost to make right angle turns. Go drive an MK4 is want to run one of those POS.









lets not make this thread into an intercooler fight... please.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Got that right. I love this project thread


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
yes, its true... but my roomate had the exact same setup on his vr6, and had excellent intake temps... so i'm not going to worry about it unless its a problem.

thanks man... if your looking for some good photographs, you should bring your car out to spring meet car show... me and john bunker will be doing "semi-professional" studio shoots with whoever wants their car shot .... it would be cool and it would help us get our name out there for our company http://www.snapriot.com

Hopfully the corrado will be running by then waiting on software


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*

Lookin Good Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackVentoVR6 (Jul 22, 2003)

awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

nice post 
more pics please


----------



## VR6T 20 PSI (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Another comment from an Idiot on vortex that has no idea what the hell you are talking about..... Nice project looking good, I like the way you installed the intercooler. I have about the same one mine maybe a little taller and it works great.


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6T 20 PSI)*

are you plannning on making your own short runner???
if so are you going to make velosity (sp) stacks on the inside of it?
and your IC set up is sick... love the way it is tucked behind the bumper sleeper style.....


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

good quality parts,should make good #'s


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (LTony81)*

bout time you finished all the body work and got to the motor, ive been trying to get you to start on this forever.
looks good and keep me updated on everything.


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

looks good mike, real good.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (m5am)*

well guess im subscribed now...need new update pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*

I'm hoping to get some photos soon guys... thanks for your interest and patience.... we are waiting on parts.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

after reading page 2 and 3 I wanted to point something out. It looks like from the pictures that you have a VBAND flange welded onto the hotside of the turbo. Innovative turbo is known for doing this. If you look @ your downpipe, you'll notice that you have a 4bolt on it. If you think you can cut the diameter down and just put the v-band flange over both, you are wrong. THe downpipe will crack faster then a plumbers wasteline. 
I hope you took this into account, because it took me 3 months to get a new hotside since I had a V-BAND hotside(like you) and a 4bolt downpipe(like you). Good luck and don't get too excited. Thats how mistakes happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

Just buy a 3" U bend,and cut the downpipe and "graft" a piece on there and weld the V band flange to it.This is not rocket science,it is simply getting metal tubing to fit where it has to go.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

yes they could do that, but the amount of heat the hotside produces, along with a weld, usually make welds crack faster. do it the right way, not the easy way.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_yes they could do that, but the amount of heat the hotside produces, along with a weld, usually make welds crack faster. do it the right way, not the easy way.


Best quote.. Do it the right way, not the easy way.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lookin great! Cant wait to see the dyno results


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (UBER1.8t)*

WHAT the hell are you guys talking about???








"Downpipe welds cracking due to exhaust/turbine heat"???
Who welds your guys stuff?Midas Mufflers?








If that was the case,the hundreds of welded manifolds would be disintegrating into dust with that logic?
I have built dozens of custom downpipes,never had a weld "crack" due to turbine "heat"







flex sections breaking,yes,but not welds cracking.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

When metal(including welds) heats up, it expands. When i cools down, it contracts. Thermodynamics are a part of strength. Excessive expanding/contracting will weaking the strength of the weld/metal. Don't get me wrong, i am not saying it will crack for sure, but my exhaust manifold, which was welded by a damn good welder, cracked do to the constant expanding/contracting and I have seen others with the same problem.
Plus you have spent all this time doing things great, why skimp out on the most important part?(the turbo)


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

That is wierd,in real life this does not happen...........








I have turbo cars I have built witrh 20-30-40 K miles on them,and no "welds cracking due to turbine heat".........wierd huh?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_That is wierd,in real life this does not happen...........








I have turbo cars I have built witrh 20-30-40 K miles on them,and no "welds cracking due to turbine heat".........wierd huh?

DAMN!


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

These have not cracked,and some are more than 3 years old








This is my first 1.8T DP,I have made many more since then 








Here is a crazy JDM style DP I made a couple years back,too many welds to count,and guess what?NO CRACKING








Here is another 1.8T downpipe,still NO CRACKING 








Here is another 1.8T downpipe,and still NO cracking,and the downpipe is right NEXT to the turbo
















Hey look! Another downpipe right next to the tuirbine!No cracking
















I mean,come on..there are welds EVERYWHERE on a exhaust system,and you are trying to tell me that heat will crack them?
BOLLOCKS!!!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*





























you backed that up pretty damn good!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (99jettadriverfound)*

just to put this little argument to sleep.... we of course did NOT just vband the clamp onto the 4 bolt downpipe.. that would never seal.
We have welded a new flange onto the downpipe that will vband to the hotside of the turbo. i highly doubt this weld will ever crack, i have seen this done many times.
here are some shots from yesterday..... again, still waiting on parts.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_That is wierd,in real life this does not happen...........










You know, many companies that make turbo manifolds actually offer lifetime warranties. A company my brother works for has been making manifolds for years, and they have never had one come back due to a weld failing. If your weld is halfway decent, it shouldn't be a problem. Besides, how else is he supposed to connect the flanges on his downpipe? Spring for a cast steel downpipe? 
I would be more concern with that ugly weld on the compressor housing, not for performance reasons, just because it looks like arse


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

ha ha. that will be gone soon. that was on the turbo when i purchased it, and we need to direct the boost the other direction. 
i am also getting the compressor housing, intake manifold, valve cover, and intercooler sandblasted and polished when done. should look pretty clean.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

get them and the DP/hotside jet coated.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

Well obviously you have experience in the matter. Maybe it only happened to me and a few others because they were exhaust manifolds themselves(not to mention there is pressure on the welds from the engine moving and the weight of the turbo and exhaust system). 
By all means, you have proven your point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the pics to back it up Maybe its the ungodly cold of wisconsin or maybe its the fact that its just on the exaust manifold(short welded manifolds) right off the block(therfore exhaust gas has time to cool down before reaching the welds of the downpipe). Who knows just trying to prevent the dude from problem. Now lets focus back onto the car. Here, i'll buy ya a beer...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_
Maybe its the ungodly cold of wisconsin or maybe its the fact that its just on the exaust manifold(short welded manifolds) right off the block(therfore exhaust gas has time to cool down before reaching the welds of the downpipe). 

which brings me to a question i wanted to ask you.... did you have a turbo timer or any sort of cooling system installed for the turbo?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

F turbo timers. Only extra cooling you need is an oil cooler.


----------



## crazy_paintjob (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (veedub11)*

a turbo timer and an oil cooler have nothing to do with eachother...yes it helps keep the oil cool but the point of a turbo timer is to keep oil flowing through the turbo while the bearings cool down...you don't really "need" a timer if you want to sit in you car for a minute every time you go somewhere...but from experience i would recomend using one because that minute gets longer everytime you do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (crazy_paintjob)*

To me it kinda depends on how big the turbo is. I never even hit boost on a 45mph driving in moderate traffic, so I don't feel its necessary to wait that long to cool down the turbo. On a car with a smaller turbo, you might actually see boost under most normal driving conditions, so I could see it being more necessary.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (crazy_paintjob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy_paintjob* »_a turbo timer and an oil cooler have nothing to do with eachother...yes it helps keep the oil cool but the point of a turbo timer is to keep oil flowing through the turbo while the bearings cool down...you don't really "need" a timer if you want to sit in you car for a minute every time you go somewhere...but from experience i would recomend using one because that minute gets longer everytime you do it.

Last time I checked, I don't hit full boost when I am parking.

PS: Your wrong.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Last time I checked, I don't hit full boost when I am parking.
PS: Your wrong.

i see what you are saying... for the fact that your driving from going full boost to the time that you park will be long enough to cool the turbo down.... i think that 90% of the time this would be true. I could see a lot of situations where you could essentially go from a full boost situation down a straight, and going directly into a parking lot and park. in this case, and with a big turbo, and the very cold weather that a lot of us live in.... a turbo timer would be very useful.
both are arguments, but i believe greddy and alike made this product for a reason, and its a cheap safeguard that can save you a lot of money in the future.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i see what you are saying... for the fact that your driving from going full boost to the time that you park will be long enough to cool the turbo down.... i think that 90% of the time this would be true. I could see a lot of situations where you could essentially go from a full boost situation down a straight, and going directly into a parking lot and park. in this case, and with a big turbo, and the very cold weather that a lot of us live in.... a turbo timer would be very useful.
both are arguments, but i believe greddy and alike made this product for a reason, and its a cheap safeguard that can save you a lot of money in the future.


But you should still stay with your car until the timer ends. Would you walk away from your running car depending on some POS turbo timer to turn it off. I also know that TTs F with alarms.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
But you should still stay with your car until the timer ends. Would you walk away from your running car depending on some POS turbo timer to turn it off. I also know that TTs F with alarms.

Well, i would definitely not leave my car running, and i'm not sure i'm going to run a turbo timer yet.... but i'm saying that for the fact of that guy that had his downpipe crack on the welds, it might have been a factor of having it cool down too quickly over an amount of time.


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Sorry to take this awesome thread so OT.....my bad.
Fatfree,you have been a long time member on this board,and I respect your opinion,but I felt I had to correct that misinformation,and wasn't trying to have a dispute.
Have fun,VR turbos rock.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_
I would be more concern with that ugly weld on the compressor housing, not for performance reasons, just because it looks like arse









Welded by Keith Laforte from turbotrix, they have a couple of 9sec dsm's...
holds way more than 30psi, trust me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_Welded by Keith Laforte from turbotrix, they have a couple of 9sec dsm's...
holds way more than 30psi, trust me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Like I said, 'not for performance reasons'








Not that welding ability and fast cars go hand in hand, just that the rest of his car seems fairly appearance and performance oriented, so why not have both?


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITECH* »_Sorry to take this awesome thread so OT.....my bad.
Fatfree,you have been a long time member on this board,and I respect your opinion,but I felt I had to correct that misinformation,and wasn't trying to have a dispute.
Have fun,VR turbos rock.

its all good. I wasnt saying that the downpipes crack. I was just saying, instad of welding it and TKAING THE RISK THAT I MIGHT, he should figure out a new way to secure it thats all. I was thinking manifold more then downpipe...but i didnt really elaborate on that!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

More parts are on the way Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_More parts are on the way Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Homey.... let me know exact amount, and i'll paypal you right away! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Well, i would definitely not leave my car running, and i'm not sure i'm going to run a turbo timer yet.... but i'm saying that for the fact of that guy that had his downpipe crack on the welds, it might have been a factor of having it cool down too quickly over an amount of time.

How much higher is the EGT when under boost compared to not under boost? If you guys don't have those numbers for your cars, this whole turbo timer discussion is moot in my opinion.
Whether or not you are under boost isn't really the issue. It is the EGT. The heat comes from the exhaust and that is what cooks the oil. Do a test with a handheld laser thermometer and measure the temperature of the oil feed line fitting right after driving hard and then again after idling the car for a minute. I did that and in my case there wasn't a big change.
I think a more useful addition would be a aux oil pump + heat exchanger + secondary oil reservoir just for the turbo... but thats a lot of parts and added weight.
Also, a single piece of metal (mandrel bent or whatever) is always going to be more reliable than a welded piece, but in most applications it doesn't matter.
edit: whoops I replied to page 3. I see the discussion has moved on already...



_Modified by phatvw at 12:52 PM 3-17-2006_


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*

when my manifold cracked, i had misfire problems and the EGT's got ungodly high which are about 1900degrees.







thats why good tuning is so important(stand alone is the best option)


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

Update coming soon guys.... BIG stuff.
034 efi should be arriving next week
we decided to go with 650 injectorts for the build.
Oil cooler parts have arrived
304 stainless piping for the intercooler have arrived
new BBK throttle body for the custom intake is here
also got a bunch of new AN fittings, and some misc stuff.
we should have the intake manifold finished this week... along with the dp and exhaust will also be done. the intercooler is moutned, and we have the radiator mounted too. I have had lots of questions surrounding how that worked out, so i will have plenty of detailed photos for you guys.
still need to pick up... if you have it for sale, please IM me.
autometer silver faced oil press guage (with electric sender)
Wideband with standard sized guage - 20squared might be my hookup for this one
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Matt for all the help
Sparco Black Suede steering wheel
Chrome shift knob... just looking for something with a good weight, and that is clean
look for updates soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I am curious how you are going to mount the oil cooler along with the intercooler. Does you VR6 have the aux radiator on the passenger side like the MkIV's? I have to come check out your car! I am thinking of getting an oil cooler for my setup so I can run hard on the track and not worry about temps...


----------



## southofheaven (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_
Welded by Keith Laforte from turbotrix, they have a couple of 9sec dsm's...
holds way more than 30psi, trust me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

chalk another one up for Bean and the crew....... good guys


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (southofheaven)*

lookin good my friend... I wanna see detailed pics on fitting the intercooler!


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Fantastic! Keep up the good work.......


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

I have a wideband that I enver used because I went with stand alone instead(no point in both). Its been used on a friends car for 1 week(to help him tune) and thats it. I forget who makes it, but its a really nice unit! let me know. 
EDIT: I remember is a Zentronics


_Modified by fatfreevw at 8:15 AM 3-28-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

Rob made some good headway on the fabrication today... 
finished up the downpipe, exhaust and etc... all v-bands and all done and ready to go. 
Since i will be running a BBK throttle body with the 034 standalone, Rob got an adaptor Machined to bolt the throttle body to, which is what you see below. Rob also had the intake manifold parts machined perfectly to size....
The Newly machined Throttle body adapter plate. 
















Intake manifold is cut to fit the shape of the 3 inch tube







.
the tube was also machined to fit the manifold exactly.








rough fitment from the front








fit ment from on top








inside the intake








got the old adapter cut off








downpipe all cleaned and finished up








exhaust mid section








it colored up nicely from the few days i drove it








the finish on the mid section
















i should have more photos coming soon
Rob should be finishing up more of the intake manifold in the next few days, he is doing such an awesome job... he is really the best i know at this stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
apart from that, just waiting for the 034 and the rest of the goodies, and we will continue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cuz that's exactly what I did to my manifold


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

lookin ill money.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

freckle ownage. harliquin white ownage. pee my pants ownage.
nice job on the manifold.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re:*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMoneyPit (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

the manifold looks good..i like how you showed the pics in steps of it being made...the photography is good too


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: (TheMoneyPit)*

Looking good Mike, can't wait to scare the chit out of you in your own car.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Plenum thought´s
removing the 3inch compensation for front cylinder is a really stupid thing to do If you dont have MK4 OEM cams OR LOVE uneven EGT´s ,Knock and uneven power for front vs back cylinderbank .
i have posted some mk4 cam cards a couple of weeks ago if you want to view em for more info




_Modified by foffa2002 at 10:27 AM 3-31-2006_


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

Love the photography on the manifold! Helps some of us DIY'ers out there figure things out. 
Cheers and keep the updates coming! Loved your thread on the 3" exhaust


----------



## brelvis25 (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: (UberMike)*

damn nice thread mike.. love lookin at it over and over and over..


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWAUDITECH)*

Mike your cars looking sharp... and now with a fat turbo uner the hood... must..go..for a ride.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (roccostud)*

i still wanna see how you are going to mount the radiator... very interested to see that! please post pics of radiator & intercooler in place


----------



## muskadub (May 23, 2003)

The 3" pipe you are using for your manifold, how long is it?
And is that 3" Inner diameter or outter diameter?


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (UBER1.8t)*

wow... keep us posted for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Maverik869)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_i still wanna see how you are going to mount the radiator... very interested to see that! please post pics of radiator & intercooler in place

I will def try get this stuff for you.

_Quote, originally posted by *muskadub* »_The 3" pipe you are using for your manifold, how long is it?
And is that 3" Inner diameter or outter diameter?

i will find out for ya

_Quote, originally posted by *MeCarTay* »_wow... keep us posted for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tryin


----------



## danstangfelldown (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sick dude


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (roccostud)*

your cars so ghey.


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

*anxiously waiting for pics of the radiator and fans*








Looks good Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My dream is to have the intercooler behind the bumper fins.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*

I will have another BIG update for you guys on Monday... intercooler piping, intake mani and lots more has been worked


----------



## muskadub (May 23, 2003)

its monday night??


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (muskadub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muskadub* »_its monday night??

mikes too lazy. lets stone him!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
mikes too lazy. lets stone him!

i hate you andy.... Rob was busy monday and yesterday, i will try make it over tonight for some photos.
still hanging on for 034, standalone should be sent out by friday


----------



## Negrodamus (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

don't forget rad setup pics(if it's done)....extremely interested in seeing that


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Negrodamus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Negrodamus* »_don't forget rad setup pics(if it's done)....extremely interested in seeing that









most definitely, i appologize its been so long since an update.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

so, i'm sorry, but the radiator IS done, but it was not mounted, so i dont have photos for you, but i do have a good update for you guys.
the intercooler is 85% done, it just needs a couple more things, and final welding... Rob is also going to finish up the pie cuts on the intake manifold and do the final welding on that this week, it should look awesome.
i'll let the photos do the rest of the talking!
























































the right side of the car (drivers side) piping will be coming down a little bit for lower look, and the throttle body should be done this next week... i am going to be getting the hotside and the exhaust mani jet coated, and also the valve cover and a few other parts powdercoated white in a few weeks... but thats the latest!!

















_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:36 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I just want a ride in it, thats all i ask.........


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*

can't wait for this thing to be running....


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Nice set up man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

looking good mike


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_looking good mike

Thanks Ryan!
You will be missed this summer homey.
I hope you were able to get that problem with your Jetta sorted out!


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_I just want a ride in it, thats all i ask.........

You Got it Kellen








We did the blow off valve placement last night.... i wanted to start a little dicussion about it. I spoke to a friend of mine who races vws, or at least used to, he mentioned that the BOV, should be as close th the TB as possible...
I also discussed this with Rob, and he said that there is a downside to doing it after the Intercooler, as your blowing off cold air... which i see as being a slight disadvantage too. We decided to do it on the Drivers side, right before the intercooler, this way we are blowing off hot air, and we still have a good amount of boost piping before the turbo. I will get some shots later this week, but i think it will look nice and should perform well... btw its a Tial 50mm


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i would have put it between the cooler and the throttle body. itll probably work fine where you guys have it, but the pressure wave wouldnt have as far to go with it before the cooler, and itll probably create some kind of weird waves having pressurized air going back through the intercooler to be released.

keep up the good work though, and bring that thing to bellingham when youre done


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_i would have put it between the cooler and the throttle body. itll probably work fine where you guys have it, but the pressure wave wouldnt have as far to go with it before the cooler, and itll probably create some kind of weird waves having pressurized air going back through the intercooler to be released.

i have seen it done many ways, and we considered it, but from another perspective, i wanted to be able to see the BOV too... do you think that having it there would cause it to work any less? we can always move it in the future, but i'm just curious of the fact.
how is your car doing man?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i think itll work fine where its at, but maybe not as well as it might have otherwise.
as you said you can always move it, see what happens there.
really all it has to do is keep pressure from getting back to the turbo, the only thing i was worried about is creating some sort of turbulence in the intercooler if you get back on the gas (say during a shift) but i think youd be able to quickly tell that something wasnt right, so if you have problems, you can always move it
actually just putting the suspension, front brakes and lights from joe's jetta onto the turbo this week. its doin good though, still scares me everytime i drive it haha so mission accomplished








ill trade you for a ride when you get yours runnin










_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 11:10 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_i think itll work fine where its at, but maybe not as well as it might have otherwise.
as you said you can always move it, see what happens there.
really all it has to do is keep pressure from getting back to the turbo, the only thing i was worried about is creating some sort of turbulence in the intercooler if you get back on the gas (say during a shift) but i think youd be able to quickly tell that something wasnt right, so if you have problems, you can always move it
actually just putting the suspension, front brakes and lights from joe's jetta onto the turbo this week. its doin good though, still scares me everytime i drive it haha so mission accomplished








ill trade you for a ride when you get yours runnin









_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 11:10 AM 4-24-2006_

right on, thanks for you opions man, its definitely interesting to hear your thoughts. You mean Justin's Jetta.... Joe just bought that MK1, i'm excited to see what he is going to be doing with that bad boy.
I am going to try and have the car running well by waterwagens, so maybe join me for a ride then







have fun bro, catch you later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

haha yeah, justins jetta, its too early in the morning








im excited to see the rabbit as well...no one does a 4dr
definetly plan on getting the turbo down to waterwagens, so well have to meet up then


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][I]Quote, originally posted by [B]theflygtiguy[/B] »[/I][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: quote"]right on, thanks for you opions man, its definitely interesting to hear your thoughts. You mean Justin's Jetta.... Joe just bought that MK1, i'm excited to see what he is going to be doing with that bad boy.
I am going to try and have the car running well by waterwagens, so maybe join me for a ride then [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif have fun bro, catch you later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]









Dude this looks great! But let me tell you right up front that having one long metal pipe like that is going to be a pain in the butt to work on. You might want to consider having silicone flex sections at the bends. Makes it so much easier to take things apart later. Are you putting yoru battery in the trunk? Get a Braille and you'll have no mounting problems.
I think I probably missed this earlier in the thread.. what are the specs on the throttle body? Is it R32 spec for flow or something like that?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Dude this looks great! But let me tell you right up front that having one long metal pipe like that is going to be a pain in the butt to work on. You might want to consider having silicone flex sections at the bends. Makes it so much easier to take things apart later. Are you putting yoru battery in the trunk? Get a Braille and you'll have no mounting problems.
I think I probably missed this earlier in the thread.. what are the specs on the throttle body? Is it R32 spec for flow or something like that?

thanks for checking in... the Battery is already in the trunk, and there will be no other wiring or any accessories in the engine bay other than what is needed. My roomate had the same piping desing on his turbo VR, and it worked and looked great! The pipe is not difficult to take out at all, and there is quite a lot of room between it and the headlight, so working on it shouldn't be too hard.
The throttle body is a BBK mustang 70mm throttle body, mainly purchsed for reason of using the TPS and throttle idle valve iwth 034efi can make life a lot easier... so that is why we decided to go with that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_thanks for checking in... the Battery is already in the trunk, and there will be no other wiring or any accessories in the engine bay other than what is needed. My roomate had the same piping desing on his turbo VR, and it worked and looked great! The pipe is not difficult to take out at all, and there is quite a lot of room between it and the headlight, so working on it shouldn't be too hard.
The throttle body is a BBK mustang 70mm throttle body, mainly purchsed for reason of using the TPS and throttle idle valve iwth 034efi can make life a lot easier... so that is why we decided to go with that one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok nice going. If you're not having any other accesories or the battery in there it will make it a LOT easier. My engine bay is sooooo cramped


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (phatvw)*

Mike the BOV will be just fine where its at. That hot side pipe will be a snap to take in and out as well. Well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

BOV should work fine where it is, should be as close to the tb as said be4 but really doesnt make a HUGE difference, keeps the flow in the pipes going one direction when that tb closes. Wont notice that much though.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_BOV should work fine where it is, should be as close to the tb as said be4 but really doesnt make a HUGE difference, keeps the flow in the pipes going one direction when that tb closes. Wont notice that much though.

Right on, thanks guys, i just wanted to be sure, thanks to you too Kelly!!
I look forward to seeing you in a few weeks bro


----------



## myvr6gti (Sep 5, 2003)

lookin good kippen cant wait to go for a ride in it.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Mike the BOV will be just fine where its at. That hot side pipe will be a snap to take in and out as well. Well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think this guy "MkII16v" - Mr Kelly Campbell has convinced me to do water injection while we are at it too, so it looks like were going to be adding a few extra parts to the intake and engine bay... and from the sounds of it, it seems like there is no downside to it at all, unless you consider running more boost a downside







water is cheaper than c16 anyways








so, Mucho thanks to Kelly for his ideas through this, i think this will be a "cool" addition to the mix







he is going to piece together his custom kit and it should be badarse.
i look to getting another photo update later this week... the 60# injectors just got shipped out yesterday, so the important stuff is starting to come in








Catch ya later.










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:51 AM 4-25-2006_


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

As long as i get to drive it.. everyone pay close attention to my sig....


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I think this guy "MkII16v" - Mr Kelly Campbell has convinced me to do water injection while we are at it too, so it looks like were going to be adding a few extra parts to the intake and engine bay... and from the sounds of it, it seems like there is no downside to it at all, unless you consider running more boost a downside







water is cheaper than c16 anyways









_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:51 AM 4-25-2006_

haha. looks like he got you too!
yep. i have a devils own kit on the way to my house because of this mr. kelly fellow as well








were gonna do the install of s/c. take it for a rip, and then do the wi and check the dif's. to bad youll be in austria(notice my jealousy!














)


_Modified by vr6freak at 12:15 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
haha. looks like he got you too!
yep. i have a devils own kit on the way to my house because of this mr. kelly fellow as well








were gonna do the install of s/c. take it for a rip, and then do the wi and check the dif's. to bad youll be in austria(notice my jealousy!














)

yeah, Kelly throws up quite the sales pitch








I wish i could be here when he was doing the install on your car, but i will have to get a ride when i get back... i'm stoked to see what it does on your car though, evne the guys in Germany with the Renner cars are running WI, and they stand by it all the way... my friend Gordian in Germany told me it was originally invented by the british in world war 2 for their fighter planes, and it added almost 50% more hp to their plans than before.... so its not a new idea, but i guess we will see










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 12:41 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

just make sure all your fail safes are working with that water alky setup. clogged injectors, crimped line, low level, pump failure. Anything like that go wrong while your rippin around, goodbye motor.
with the fail safes it will automotically cut down the boost ect ect


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_just make sure all your fail safes are working with that water alky setup. clogged injectors, crimped line, low level, pump failure. Anything like that go wrong while your rippin around, goodbye motor.
with the fail safes it will automotically cut down the boost ect ect

Kelly is working on a good system for me, and i'm sure we will take every precautious measure to make sure nothing goes wrong when stuff goes wrong


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Yeah im sure he wotn steer you wrong. Simple easy kits are offered through USRT. good kids been proven on alot of different kinds of cars. i'd get the stage II w/ the safeinjection upgrade with the variable controller upgrade. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://www.usrallyteam.com/wainj.html


_Modified by EternalXresT at 9:59 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

stand alone show up yet? damn kippen i cant be boostin before you!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_stand alone show up yet? damn kippen i cant be boostin before you!

The injectors showed up yesterday... i am still waiting on the 034, but we dont need it at the moment anyways.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

slacker


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

bump... update coming this weekend.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_bump... update coming this weekend.

whats this update? its almost monday and i see no updates.
im very dissapointed in you mr kippen.


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Nice work so far, cant wait to see what kind of numbers it puts down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AggvGtivr6 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (Royale5)*

The fitment of the fmic with the bumper cover is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (UBER1.8t)*

wow thats looking to be a great build only question mike is why the piping from the turbo to the fmic so long around the bay where the battery would be usually.....???keep up the good werk sir...........


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
whats this update? its almost monday and i see no updates.
im very dissapointed in you mr kippen.

I am going over there tonight, I believe we have the radiator mounted, and the rest of the front end, so i will be able to take photos of how all that stuff mounts for you guys tonight. I could not make it over there last night, but hopefully i will have a good update for you guys.
The piping is like that because the intercooler meets up right below the drivers side and passenger side headlights, and this was the most direct piping to get to the intercooler, not to mention it looks nice and even in the engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I just spoke to Javad at 034EFI
the flying lead custom harness is done, and shipped, it should be here tomorrow with the stage IIc ecu, and 034 coils and plug wires, with some great support from the 034 Team... I am really excited now, as this was the last piece of the puzzle we have been waiting for, and now we can go at it full steam! Thanks Javad, you guys have been awesome so far, i'm really excited to see what she can do


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I just spoke to Javad at 034EFI
the flying lead custom harness is done, and shipped, it should be here tomorrow with the stage IIc ecu, and 034 coils and plug wires, with some great support from the 034 Team... I am really excited now, as this was the last piece of the puzzle we have been waiting for, and now we can go at it full steam! Thanks Javad, you guys have been awesome so far, i'm really excited to see what she can do









sick mike, ill be back friday. i definitely need to check this out. just got some more parts ordered from atp through kelly, then theres a dyno day on the 20 i might hit up, to bad youll be in austria. cant wait to see your ride on the road man! let me know if you need ANY help when im back, i can turn wrenches and drink beer like the best of em


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

I saw it tonight, progress is being made. SICK work going on. Just give it time


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

034 Efi arrived today with the stage IIC ecu and a few other goodies
major props to Javad and the 034 team on a great product, the plug and play harness looks fantastic... i will let the photos do the rest of the talking for me.
the box it arrived in
























The Coil and wire ends.
















The Fuel pump Relay








The other box inside








The First look at the ECU








The ECU
























The Plug and Play Harness complete with custom plugs for my car


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

keep the nice stuff coming mike!


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

That harness looks sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Looks good Mikey


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (6T1)*

damn kippen, i had my doubts at first (this was some time ago mind you), but as i can see your on it, no worries! Nice work ill have to dip by sometime see this thing in person!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Damn mike, even your parts are professionally photographed


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_Damn mike, even your parts are professionally photographed

you know how i roll








anyone know who owns this car???
i would love to know the specs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...turbo


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_you know how i roll








anyone know who owns this car???
i would love to know the specs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...turbo

Dude needs to learn how to write, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Check this out Mike

_Quote, originally posted by *034 Motorsports* »_
http://www.034motorsport.com/f...age=5


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

VERY Nice, i am super stoked for the 034... how much power did that put down?? what turbo?
we are going to moutn the ecu inside behind the dash, and the coil will be under the front of the motor, right next to the alternator, and then run the wires right up from underneath, it should look really clean!!! i'm excited to see some burnout marks and some good numbers with a 4 or 5 in there somewhere


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike what are you going to do about fitting the SRI with out the fuel lines being in the way?? it looks like the intake will not clear when the lines are hooked up to the rail..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Mike what are you going to do about fitting the SRI with out the fuel lines being in the way?? it looks like the intake will not clear when the lines are hooked up to the rail..

we cut the one one that was at a 90 and we are tapping it for a little nipple to come off that we can connect it to.
well guys, unfortunately i could not get any updates before i left for Worthersee, but i leave tonight, and i am sorry i could not get any more photos.
I will be over in Austria for 2 weeks doing my thang, and i when i get back, there should be a HUGE update. The car ran in the mag this month coming up, its the first of quite a few updates to come!! PVW is featuring it as a project car of sorts, and it should follow the same concept of this thread... i am very excited for it!
This was the first one, to introduce the car to the mag, the articles will contain a lot more information, so i hope you guys have a chance to check them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.photoalbumupload.co...1.jpg
see you in a few weeks


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i say you make 245.....it has a 4 and a 5 in it.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (dbernhoft)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbernhoft* »_i say you make 245.....it has a 4 and a 5 in it.


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

love you









too bad you just left, im gonna be home in 2 days.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
we cut the one one that was at a 90 and we are tapping it for a little nipple to come off that we can connect it to.


Oh i figured somthing like that was going to have to happen in order to fit the intake and fuel lines properly..can you post pictures or send me pictures of the modified fuel rail where it was cut and where your gonna be modding it..Im asking because I am going to be getting one of these intakes from Rob.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Jon


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Oh i figured somthing like that was going to have to happen in order to fit the intake and fuel lines properly..can you post pictures or send me pictures of the modified fuel rail where it was cut and where your gonna be modding it..Im asking because I am going to be getting one of these intakes from Rob.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
- Jon

When all said and done, i will make sure i get tons of photos of this and the radiator setup i have been promising.


----------



## Liqued12 (Aug 11, 2003)

amazing


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Liqued12)*

mike have a good trip in austria, ill take care of the harness for ya and get it to rob while your away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

YAAY, an update!!
I just got back from Worthersee yesterday... very excited to check out the car today, and there is some good progress!!
the intake manifold is done.
the oil cooler is mounted
the radiator has been mounted
the intercooler piping it complete
*so what is left for fabrication....*
need to finish up the downpipe with the dump tube recirc
need to plumb the intake side of the turbo with some 4" piping
need to build a small bracket for the long section of piping on the drivers side.
*so what is left after fabrication?*
install new gauges
install fuel pump and fuel lines
plumb water for turbo
install 034EFI
Tune 034EFI
buy new tires








now for the new photos
Intake...
































Finally have some photos of the radiator and oil cooler
































The BOV flange








more to come later this week, but fabrication is almost complete


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Awsome everything looks great..especialy the SRI!


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

looks good. love the intake mani too.


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (radokid88)*

stupid question that may have been already addressed... but your intake feeds from the passanger side.... so where is you throtle going.... usally on short runners they run to the drivers side of the short runner?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jettaglisteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglisteve* »_stupid question that may have been already addressed... but your intake feeds from the passanger side.... so where is you throtle going.... usally on short runners they run to the drivers side of the short runner?


we have made the throttle body on the passenger side right below where the intake air box used to be.
you can see the adapter plate for the Throttle body here:


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

wow man,
good work!
keep it up. im in the process of starting my BT build as well, it keeps me pumped knowing im not the only one.
cheers,
Nick


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_wow man,
good work!
keep it up.

Its all Rob Hancock and Howard, they have been putting in a lot of work to get this done right....
Hopefully i can get another update later this week with some work for hte fuel rail and some other random stuff


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

you guys gonna cut up any of the rad support?
also what are you doing for the throttle cable?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (dbernhoft)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbernhoft* »_you guys gonna cut up any of the rad support?
also what are you doing for the throttle cable?

we had to cut quite a lot of the rad support to fit everything, i will try to get some more clear photos of the support next time i am over there.
for the throttle cable, we are going to get one custom made length, and then we are just making a bracket to fit it, and run it over the motor.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

is the rad support blocking the top half of the IC?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_is the rad support blocking the top half of the IC?

yes, we already discussed this in this thread. the surface area should still be efficient.
this was the exact same way on my roomates VRT, and it worked very very well.
I may try to figure out some more ways of getting air to it, but i want to see how it works first.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_

Dude this looks great! But let me tell you right up front that having one long metal pipe like that is going to be a pain in the butt to work on. You might want to [B]consider having silicone flex sections [/B]at the bends. Makes it so much easier to take things apart later. Are you putting yoru battery in the trunk? Get a Braille and you'll have no mounting problems.
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

I think Kippen is going for the Less Silicone is more look. 
Just looks WAY better overall in the bay with less silicone! 
looks great Kippen. Saw this all a couple days ago when I picked up some of my goodies from Rob.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Gotchya, I was just curious. I knew you had it figured out. Can i take another look


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

some new photos...fuel rail is done, and fitment of all piping is good.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sick wit it


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

I bought some crutial "tuning" parts today! - ie.. the gauges
picked up the PLX Devices R-500








it measures just about everything you need to know...
Boost, EGT, AF Ratio, Knock Sensors...
has an Active HP and TQ readout... 
you can do QTR mile time estimates, and it also has a G reading.








the coolest part is the 90 minutes of data logging!!
run the car for 90 minutes, and download the stuff into your computer for a readout.








http://www.plxdevices.com/R-500_productinfo.htm
i also picked up a stewart warner Shiftlight/Digital RPM readout gauge... set the light at 6200, just to keep my motor safe!








Lastly i got an electric oil pressure gauge










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 2:45 PM 6-3-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_









 
thats incredibly badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_ 
thats incredibly badass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah dude, its an incredbly powerful gauge... 
you can also map it in 3D








and it has active gauge readouts (which i dont really need, as 034 has this)


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

A good friend of mine is a PLX dealer and he got me an R500 with EGT sensor at his price. I haven't used it yet, but I can't wait to toy around with it. It looks like a great tool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car looks very nice btw


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

can you take a picture of your oil pan??? i would like to see how you have it plummed for the oil cooler and oil feed for the turbo... thanks


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_A good friend of mine is a PLX dealer and he got me an R500 with EGT sensor at his price. I haven't used it yet, but I can't wait to toy around with it. It looks like a great tool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Car looks very nice btw 

yeah, in the end it cost me about $550... which is retail, but a deal when you consider how much all these gauges would have cost seperately.

_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglisteve* »_can you take a picture of your oil pan??? i would like to see how you have it plummed for the oil cooler and oil feed for the turbo... thanks


We have not done the oilpan and oil lines just yet, as we still will need to remove the stuff to do the standalone. This will be going in with the last stage of the installation. I will be sure to get some good photos.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

looking great Mike, Rob and Howard are doing a great Job.


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

this car is going off the deep end... one of the craziest trubo installs i have ever seen.. looking forward to seeing all running soon!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_looking great Mike, Rob and Howard are doing a great Job.

Whatup Rene... Rob is doing a super job!!! no doubt the perfectionist welder that you want working on a project like this















BTW, to anyone that is interested... Rob has access to make quite a few of these intake manifolds like the one i have... passenger or driver side for a ballpark price of $550














1/2 the price of some of them out there. hopefully i will have a dyno to prove it in a month or so

_Quote, originally posted by *Cultgti* »_this car is going off the deep end... one of the craziest trubo installs i have ever seen.. looking forward to seeing all running soon!

yeah, going off the deep end of my wallet.... but its really coming together nicely, i dont think i have cut any corners at all.. i will be sure to get you hooked on turbo when all said and done


----------



## n0rdicalex (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

good god man, you are sick. this thing is going to rock!




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (n0rdicalex)*

wow that sick werk man, get this ish on the dyno soooooooooooon


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

yeah plx has some good stuff, i have the plx 400? i think. that will be going into my car. has the wireless so i can ave the laptop in the car and not have to worry about a cable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif everythings lookin great!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

Blah, Blah, Blah.... let's see your pics from Worthersee. How is it going Mike, this is Rodney (Jet's friend). Had a great time.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (rhussjr)*

thanks for the comments guys.
Rod, all the photos are going to PVW for them to use with the upcoming issues, so i wont be posting them online!








It was good to hang out man, it was a really really great time, i cant wait for next year











































Also... i have been asked this a few times... The turbo is a .82 AR on the hotside, so i believe this makes it a GT3582R


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:08 AM 6-6-2006_


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

three words

.... The American Bar.....


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

Damn dude, your car is coming along nicely! Your car might be done before mine lol!
BTW I saw you rolling the A8 on 148th the other day. Looking good!
Dan


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Damn dude, your car is coming along nicely! Your car might be done before mine lol!
BTW I saw you rolling the A8 on 148th the other day. Looking good!
Dan


Thanks Dan...i saw you on 148th then too... car looks good!!!
What are you doing to your car??? you are already a vrt


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Thanks Dan...i saw you on 148th then too... car looks good!!!
What are you doing to your car??? you are already a vrt









Its up at bugaid getting a new tranny with peloquin right now.
Then I gotta do some reliability stuff like oil/water gauges, MkIV intake manifold refresh, possibly an oil cooler. And I gotta replace the front-end lock carrier after my Ford bronco incident. I am dreading diassembling the front-end. All I want to do is drive lol!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (phatvw)*

Mike bump for you!..I cant waight to get my intake from Rob..Im also looking foward to seeing some pics of the final product!!..Your car is coming out great..our IC piping looks very similar..when my set up is all done I will post a pic..GL with the rest of the build.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Mike bump for you!..I cant waight to get my intake from Rob..Im also looking foward to seeing some pics of the final product!!..Your car is coming out great..our IC piping looks very similar..when my set up is all done I will post a pic..GL with the rest of the build.









i saw your manifold tonight... he is really a perfectionist with every job he does... its looking really great!
i hope that it works out really great for you. Send me some photos of your build up, i'm always interested in seeing similar setups








Thanks for the comments man!
Mike.


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking superb Mike! I wanta see some AWD action


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike, great project.. Might do a little boost in the rado...


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (BAXTER)*

mike...you going on the evolution drive? Maybe in the A8 or with Andy or something?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_mike...you going on the evolution drive? Maybe in the A8 or with Andy or something?

Hey Steener... I dont know if i will be able to make it as its Mandy's wedding the day before... even if i do come, i will be cutting it close on time. And yeah, it would more than probably be in the Audi


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Am pM HooDluM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Am pM HooDluM* »_Looking superb Mike! I wanta see some AWD action









Working on it... will finish the motor tuning and have fun with it for a while first, get everything squared away with what i need and then tackle the haldex.... all depends on how my transmission holds up.









_Quote, originally posted by *BAXTER* »_Mike, great project.. Might do a little boost in the rado...

Thanks man, a little boost is better than no boost


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sick new pics!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sick new pics!

I am going to head over there this weekend, standalone is ready to go, all thats left now for fabrication is the dump tube for the wastegate and tightening all the bolts


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Damn that hits you in a couple good spots


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v3ntovolkswag3n* »_Damn that hits you in a couple good spots
















hopefully it will hit the street hard soon


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_







hopefully it will hit the street hard soon









to say the least!!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Rob stopped by today so that i could shoot some new pics of the manifolds that he has completed for me and Vdubsolo.
Vdubsolo's is using the stock throttle body and is a little different. (he is shipping it to you today)


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

God Damn!! I CANT WAIGHT TO PUT THAT SUCKER ON!!..Im like







x 20 over here!!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

keep up the good work, and definetly lemme know when youre in town again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill actually be done with our car after this week haha


----------



## gtivr6exy (Aug 6, 2003)

sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtivr6exy* »_sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

very nice i hope get to see this thing in a mag or car show or somthing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (double0vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *double0vr6* »_
very nice i hope get to see this thing in a mag or car show or somthing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks guys!
I think there is a good possibility it might make a few pages over the next few months


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

lookin good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
more plans for my car again.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

just saw the recent PVW you had a nice little spread in there


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_just saw the recent PVW you had a nice little spread in there

i just saw the more recent PVW... you had a nice little spread in that one too


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sprecken of.....when do I get my copy?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_sprecken of.....when do I get my copy?


i dont know... if they got you on the list for this issue, it should be at your house already.
if not - then they probably forgot, which means the issue will be out in about 3 weeks.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I have 4 intake manifolds being shipped to Rob. I can't wait to get a Flipside one on the A2 and dyno it NA.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I have 4 intake manifolds being shipped to Rob. I can't wait to get a Flipside one on the A2 and dyno it NA.

you bought that A2?? DUDDDER - i want photos!!!!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
you bought that A2?? DUDDDER - i want photos!!!!

I call dibs on the Borbets....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
I call dibs on the Borbets....

how is it that you know more about htis car than me








BTW DRew... shoot turned out really nice dude, congrats man


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
how is it that you know more about htis car than me








BTW DRew... shoot turned out really nice dude, congrats man









Being the PM of a country you get special reports every day with upcoming things.....








that Or I talked to Kelly last night....
Thanks. 
I cant wait to see it in hard copy


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Yeah I bought it. Should be here tuesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Rob got the wastegate done, and it turned out good... had to make a small up-pipe for it, as the space was not there for the TIAL... as this thing is huge!!!
turned out to be a LOT of work, but this ended up working very well.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Not to be the first to say anything- but- unless I missed a major innovation or something, that wastegate is on backwards. 
unless i'm crazy or just misinterpreting the pics...


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

nice eye. didnt even catch it. yeah wastegate is on incorrectly


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Not to be the first to say anything- but- unless I missed a major innovation or something, that wastegate is on backwards. 
unless i'm crazy or just misinterpreting the pics...

That's the last time "Rob" works on cars.







Hopefully it will still have clearance.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Not to be the first to say anything- but- unless I missed a major innovation or something, that wastegate is on backwards. 
unless i'm crazy or just misinterpreting the pics...

W0rd... you guys caught a mistake, the wastegate IS on backwards, and were going to try and just flip it the other way, hopefully there is no clearance issues, but we'll get it taken care of.















Thanks for the heads up guys!!! nice catch 801pete http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Rob usually pulls some late ones since he always has more projects than time. I wouldn't hold this one brain fart against him. He did an outstanding job on this one.








Looks like he knew what he was doing here as well










_Modified by MKII16v at 8:58 AM 6-14-2006_


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

one things for sure- the wastegate wouldn't leak a drop if ran in that configuration... But you'd need a pretty good dose of pressure on the bottom of the diaphram to open it. Interesting possibility though, I wonder if anyone has ever tried that.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_one things for sure- the wastegate wouldn't leak a drop if ran in that configuration... But you'd need a pretty good dose of pressure on the bottom of the diaphram to open it. Interesting possibility though, I wonder if anyone has ever tried that. 

i am not sure if that would work.... doesn't the spring count on the pressure coming in from a single direction?? it would need vacuum if it was coming from the other side....
oh well, its not a huge fix, Rob is going to tackle it when he can, i just feel bad, because he did such a great job with it!!!


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Does he post on honda-tech under the name of WideOpenMotorsport or something like that? I have seen the engine bay pic of that red GTI posted several times in the Fabrication forum in threads that my brother made regarding vr6 turbo parts he had fabricated for me.
As for the wastegate, I think that configuration would be a great way to make a LOT of boost on a small spring


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_Does he post on honda-tech under the name of WideOpenMotorsport or something like that? I have seen the engine bay pic of that red GTI posted several times in the Fabrication forum in threads that my brother made regarding vr6 turbo parts he had fabricated for me.
As for the wastegate, I think that configuration would be a great way to make a LOT of boost on a small spring









Used to be on there a while ago, but Kelly (mkII16v) might have posted those photos of the VRT... he seems to lurk on a whole lotta forums.... lurking in those forums gets you good ideas for stuff you dont usually see on the typical vw or mazda turbo kits. IE.. some of the full race stuff is just incredible.
as for your wastegate comment.... LOL, throttle control would be fun!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sweet... the thread is still alive


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (6T1)*

Mike your 4" stainless is on its way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Mike your 4" stainless is on its way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Kelly!!
Let me know what i owe ya, and i'll paypal you tonight!


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

very nice....it shall be a great help


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

bump!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_bump!









thanks mang








I got word tonight that the Wastegate is going to be all fixed by saturday... and then the work is really to Howard (JettaT) to help me out with installing the standalone and all of the gauges. I am getting very excited, only a few more weeks till we can fire her up and get her moving.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








w00t... page 9 is mine


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (v3ntovolkswag3n)*

Looking good, Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (16vracer)*

TTT!..any updates Mike??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_TTT!..any updates Mike??

Standalone is getting started on, but the fabrication is complete.
I will see if i can get you guys an update early this week


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

keep it up dude.
very nice work.
I just read your 3" exhaust buildup, reminds me of when i did mine 2 years ago. 
cheers,
Nick


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I got word tonight that the Wastegate is going to be all fixed by saturday... and then the work is really to Howard (JettaT) to help me out with installing the standalone and all of the gauges. 

is he running 034 on his car? i thought he was on sds?
anyhow keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Not to be the first to say anything- but- unless I missed a major innovation or something, that wastegate is on backwards. 
unless i'm crazy or just misinterpreting the pics...

LOL








other than that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PPH-motoring (Jun 21, 2006)

hey theflygtiguy
i will have a look at your Project, and if you need something from Germany, please let me know...


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Is this still at Robs?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

I think its at Howards. Should be a damn clean install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

kelly when are you going to be back in the mother land?

My 8v is making funny noises...is that bad?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

I thought funny noises were a factory installed option with the 8V?


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I thought funny noises were a factory installed option with the 8V?

ahh. 
well Im thinking one day once the mk4 is done ill need some help on some more FI on the mk2...
but any ways back to Mike.
Cant wait to see more of it done. 
what route are you going to go in the bay?
Polished?
Painted?
Plated?
brushed?
Chromed?
or a little mix of every thing?

and Kelly its time to come back to the mother land.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (PPH-motoring)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PPH-motoring* »_ hey theflygtiguy
i will have a look at your Project, and if you need something from Germany, please let me know...


Gordi???
Post up some photos of your RS2 man, i want to see photos of it completed!!! - and for all of you that dont know... this is the guy that helped build the fastest car i have ever been in.. (Der Renner and Der Renner 2) me and tolliver got hammered with them at worthersee, and namely... this car
(vr6T AWD)
here is a video with the old turbo setup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...20vr6








Gordi... *you already know *what i need from Germany

















_Modified by theflygtiguy at 3:59 PM 6-21-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I think its at Howards. Should be a damn clean install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, its getting the Standalone done... i want to go over there tonight - i got to give him a call, go and get some new photos.








and to answer your question drew.
polished piping
powedercoated valve cover and Master Cylinder
Jet Coated Turbo and Downpipe... thats about it.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 4:01 PM 6-21-2006_


----------



## PPH-motoring (Jun 21, 2006)

*RS2*

Hey man I hope it does not matter, that I post here in “your” forum.
And I would love to put in a picture of my car, but I don’t have any after ole did the paint job.


_Modified by PPH-motoring at 10:22 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (PPH-motoring)*

Here are the pics of his RS2!!!! such a sick monster















































_Modified by theflygtiguy at 1:22 PM 6-22-2006_


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 12:19 AM 6-24-2006_


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*

i want an rs2


_Modified by xpalendocious at 12:30 PM 6-24-2006_


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: RS2 (xpalendocious)*

i need an RS2


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (screwball)*

bump for wiring... here it comes!!!!!
what is left...
1. Looming out the old harness
2. Seperating the interior/lighting harness from the engine harness.
3. installing HID's
4. Testing all Lights, horn, and signals
5. Installing oil cooler lines
6. Fuel Pump and Fuel filter
7. Install all gauges
8. Install the 034 efi
9. Tune 034 efi
10. Burn Tires.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*

sick mike! cant wait to spot this thing round town!!!


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_bump for wiring... here it comes!!!!!
what is left...
1. Looming out the old harness
2. Seperating the interior/lighting harness from the engine harness.
3. installing HID's
4. Testing all Lights, horn, and signals
5. Installing oil cooler lines
6. Fuel Pump and Fuel filter
7. Install all gauges
8. Install the 034 efi
9. Tune 034 efi
10. Burn Tires.









get on it. should have been done already.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_here is a video with the old turbo setup
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...20vr6

OMFG.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Damn Mike. Damn.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

I love this car.


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*

I want pics of step 10. like right now is good


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (fordhack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fordhack* »_I want pics of step 10. like right now is good









you have no idea....


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*

if you guys were a bit closer id give you a hand with that wiring








good luck


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
you have no idea....









Yea Mike! I wana see some bay shots..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
Yea Mike! I wana see some bay shots..









i got some new ones coming soon... howard has some really cool ideas up his sleeve, i'm really excited to see how it turns out!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*

bump for wiring!!! yaaaaay.
photos soon.. dash is out, and wiring is everywhere


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_bump for wiring!!! yaaaaay.
_photos soon_.. dash is out, and wiring is everywhere









dude I am going into withdrawal here*nervous twitch*


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: RS2 (fordhack)*

Good sh*t..im siked..my set up should be up and running in about 1 1\2 - 2 more weeks







here is a lil picture of my set up with the Flipside Customs SRI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Almost done!!


_Modified by Vdubsolo at 7:18 PM 7-5-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Good sh*t..im siked..my set up should be up and running in about 1 1\2 - 2 more weeks







here is a lil picture of my set up with the Flipside Customs SRI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










that AWESEOME dude, looking good


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: RS2 (theflygtiguy)*

thanks man..Im feelin it!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: RS2 (Vdubsolo)*

Ok I have waited this long to post up on this project and see as how I am doing all the wiring and getting it running I thought I would start putting in some up dates of what is getting done.
I worked on it a couple of hours the last two nights 
dash is out
engine bay is stripped of all wiring
cut open the old loom and started to pick out the wiring that needs to stay
removed front end for more room to work.
I don't think I will be working on it tomorow because I have a buddies truck to work on but I do plan on spending some good time on it this weekend hopefully mike will be able to come by and take few shots.
Lates
Howard


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: RS2 (JettaT)*

Finally, the long awaited photo update. 
I had my sister's wedding this past weekend, and it was the 4th of july weekend the previous, so its been crazy, but i finally have some updates.
1. the car has moved to Howards place (JettaT) where the car has taken on a new look...








2. the front end is off, and the wiring has begun. - Howard is seperating all of the required wiring from the wiring that is no longer needed. Most of the harness will be removed and replaced by the 034efi harness. Howard estimates that there are about 50 wires that need to be kept.. for lights, brakes, warning lights, tach, etc etc.








3. the 4inch intake is complete. 








4. the dash is out again... to make some room for doing some wiring - and to mount the 034efi computer behind the airbag. the seats will be coming out this week to make room to work with, and to remove the wiring from the old stereo that was installed.
























Howard... the wiring magician, and Justin pretending to look short.
































so, the old is seperated from the new, and the new will join in pretty soon, then onto the rest of the meat.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

oh yes, and the wastegate is now fixed


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I want to get one of those mani's made for my car possibly
Also while the rad support is out of the car can you take some pics of how you cut the radiator support and supported the radiator while moving it back to fit the IC?


_Modified by mk2driver at 1:17 AM 7-11-2006_


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

after putting in my TEC3 i realized that running dual ECU's (since you still need the stock ecu for the cabin crap) still cluters up the engine bay with wires. Car is looking good!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_after putting in my TEC3 i realized that running dual ECU's (since you still need the stock ecu for the cabin crap) still cluters up the engine bay with wires. Car is looking good! 

'I will not be running the stock ECU.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

do you have crank windows and everything? because every small little thing goes through that ECU


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*

yes the car has crank windows. The wiring that I am removing from the old harness that will be put back in the car is the head light harness, all gauge cluster warning lights and sensors IE temp gauge and oil temp oil pressure lights ect. I plan to start routing the standalone harness this week as well as mocking up the fr end wiring for lights and horns. I have a cool trick up my sleeve for that it should be cool.


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

awesome, i am looking foward to seeing it completed. My stand alone still shows a lot of wires...but again...i am running two ecus. Are you postive you can control the headlihgts, blinkers, flashers, wihtout the ECU?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_awesome, i am looking foward to seeing it completed. My stand alone still shows a lot of wires...but again...i am running two ecus. Are you postive you can control the headlihgts, blinkers, flashers, wihtout the ECU?

yes, all of those are controlled by the fuse box and mechanical Relays.
as far as i know, there is only one reason most people keep their old ecu, and thats because it controls the RPM signal to the cluster, and to make it work with standalone you need to splice into the cluster from the rpm signal on the standalone. 
i believe that most of the stuff that i need, headlights, highbeams, turn signals, taillights, horn, dash lights, etc are all controlled via relays. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Yes mike is correct the only stuff that the engine ecu controls is the engine controls. A few inputs go into the ecu then gets sent to the cluster or other modules as an out put. ie the gauge cluster lights and gauges.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Who is that blond guy in that one pic?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Who is that blond guy in that one pic? 

no kidding... Rob just about had a heart attack when he saw him with me















Kelly, i got your software ready to ship, please Txt me your address, and it will be on its way.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

We gonna be able to street tune this thing when I am there next month?


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Justinian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinian* »_









holy crap, you still have an active account


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Wow... This is an amazing project.








I wish my GTI could get this


----------



## Justinian (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_holy crap, you still have an active account























Never give up. Never surrender.


----------



## myvr6gti (Sep 5, 2003)

looks damn good mike


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (myvr6gti)*

NOICE KIPPEN!
looks like howards putting in some time makin this thing clean! hope to hear that thing is on the road soon! im gonna be tuning the bunny all next week, we should meet up!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_NOICE KIPPEN!
looks like howards putting in some time makin this thing clean! hope to hear that thing is on the road soon! im gonna be tuning the bunny all next week, we should meet up!









for sure man, i'd love to see the rabbit.!!!
you got my number?? just hit me up!.
i got my new taillights installed last night.
also some other misc small stuff i'm putting on, putting on my old hatch!
The 034 has started going in, trying to figure out some of the order for the injectors, but so far the 034 wiring looks REALLY slick in there!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i dont think i got your number the last time i saw you, ill IM you or get your number from lang


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

nice coming along awesome cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Justinian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Justinian* »_









WHO's THIS GUY?! haha


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

YAAAY for wiring bump


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike, Is this done yet?
and can i come drink out of your keg?
Love
-Drew


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_Mike, Is this done yet?
and can i come drink out of your keg?
Love
-Drew

i have to return the keg today!!!
I have a fridge full of corona and ESB though, your welcome to have a few from there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i could bring over Poo box...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_i could bring over Poo box...

haha, for sure, hit me up tonight!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

7-14-2006
some more stuff going onto the gti
First off.... the much asked for photos and HOW TO on how we the radiator and FMIC is done.
1. the FMIC
The FMIC has 3 tabs which were welded on the top of the intercooler, and these tabs bolt onto the OEM holes that the front bumper bolts onto, you will find these 3 holes are already here. we simply used these, and found some longer bolts to use for the bumper, and a simple nut on the other side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Here is the tab on the right side.








Here is the middle tab








and lastly, here is the Left side








Next up was the radiator... also simple if you know where to do it. First after cuting out 90% of the space where the fans were, 2 stock holes in the radiator support were used with a nut and bolt to secure the radiator fully.
The first bolt and nut that uses a washer and is secured is on the backside of the rad support, and you can see it here.








The second bolt is on the front of the Radiator - which is bolted on next to the headlight. 








The last, and i'm not sure if its so useful to many people is the Oil Cooler, this was mounted behind the grille, and is bolted underneath the hood latch using 3 bolts and nuts.
here is the first on the left








here is the second and 3rd holding the oil cooler on








hopefully that is all you need to know about the intercooler and radiator, please let me know if you want more photos, or if you want more information. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Here are the rest of the updates.
Another photo of the Wastegate and the downpipe








The Injectors are wired up
















goign to mount and wire up the Coilpack








The ECU is getting moutned behind the dash
















Also, the wiring to and from the battery is getting redone for safety
Installing a Breaker into the line








All the Stereo wiring is out, and the interior is out to give Howard space to work, and to wire up the battery/lights
























I installed some new tail-lights for the car
















got a new antenna mount, and the new shorty antenna will be coming soon
















Good stuff, thats about all for today







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

wow good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the great pics in the updates.. Keep em comin


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DAMEN* »_wow good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love the great pics in the updates.. Keep em comin

w00t http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

is it done yet?








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

mike...please tell me your using larger than 4g for the power wire to the back?


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwtoby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwtoby* »_mike...please tell me your using larger than 4g for the power wire to the back?

Agreed... im using ought (0 gauge) i dunno how to spell it for my power and ground.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

4g is sufficent for Mike application. 2g or 0g would provide a ton of headroom but is not really needed. He doesn't have any added high amperage drawing accesories. The largest draw he will see is starting the car and for that length of 4g it is more than up to par.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

aye, I have my car run the same way with 4g. and havent had any problems.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

still lookin sick mikey!! we should drink some







this weekend and discuss!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

The battery cable is 2g and will work great and was working great before the standalone and turbo set up project was started


----------



## enginerd (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Seems a shame to have that big core, but block most of the flow to it. 
Sure the mass of the core will allow for s dyno pull or 2 before it gets heat soaked, but on the street/track its going to have the heat exchange capacity of a teeny tiny core. 
Any chance you can cut more of the rebar. perhaps remove the thin section shown here. You woudl need to cut out a section of bumper, but the rest of the car si so badass why skimp here. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (enginerd)*

Leaving the bumper uncut is a compromise for sure but we all know street cars are about comromise. That same intercooler and mounting was used on Justinians red Vr6t that was pictured earlier in the thread. It has no trouble on the street pulling intake temps down quickly in normal street driving even with little air flow. With the Flipside manifold that Mike is running his should drop even quicker being that he will have a less heat soaked manifold to deal with.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Leaving the bumper uncut is a compromise for sure but we all know street cars are about comromise. That same intercooler and mounting was used on Justinians red Vr6t that was pictured earlier in the thread. It has no trouble on the street pulling intake temps down quickly in normal street driving even with little air flow. With the Flipside manifold that Mike is running his should drop even quicker being that he will have a less heat soaked manifold to deal with.

True, and Justin's car did run very hard, and his intercooler worked great, but if you read earlier in this thread, we WILL be cutting those holes out, and i have another bumper that might be modified for more airflow in that area. we'll see what happens, but we have a couple ideas.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I think Rob could easily fab some ducting that would force air through the upper parts of the core utilizing the stock opening. That would keep things clean. Also make sure you don't get that intake chromed. We did have issues with heat soak on Justins when he was running that Nickel plated 2.9 manny. Once that thing got hot it would take an arctic climate to see a drastic reduction in temps. You could park the car after a drive and stil get a 1'st degree burn 4 hours later. We threw on a plain jane North American manny and temps were under control.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

i will be polishing the manifold and doing the rest of the piping polished, but it wont be chromed or nickel plated.
the downpipe, hotside, and turbo manifold are getting JET Coated and the downpipe is getting wrapped in exhaust header wrap
the valve cover and brake booster will be painted color of the car!
i will have a big update for you guys tomorrow.... lots of new wiring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

BOOBIES!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_BOOBIES!

Yaay.. ( . Y . )
The Breaker is installed now...








Howard has used these really cool tie downs to keep the power wire held down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Also got my cool little shorty antenna installed























That was the updates from yesterday, i might have more tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Nice implementation of Adel Clamps Howard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Why thank you sir
Hey did you get my voice mail the other day????
If not give me a call when you get time


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Some More updates you guys love so much.








cough.afteraquickdecisionmycarwillnotbemakingittowaterwagens.cough
okay, now the update.
the valve cover is off, and the head bolts have been re-torqued to hopefully get rid of the scary head gasket leak we had. Schimmel gave us exact specs to loosen the bolts, torque them to 35,55and 75 in the order of the manual... now with that all done, hopefully we wont see any more.
overall, the motor looks really clean, not surprising considering there is only 500 miles on it, but there is still some more cleaning to be done
































the new 600cc injectors also found their new home today... purchased from 034efi!!








a little setback was that we found the alternator/pulley bracket was broken... this is what explains why the belt was off of alignment a little, so i'm looking for a replacement at the moment!!
here was the damage. doesn't look bad, but the whole thing is tweaked one way.


----------



## myvr6gti (Sep 5, 2003)

looks damn nice kippen! when you gonna get over to my garage and take some pics of my gti?


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (myvr6gti)*

When are u thinking its going to be done?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DAMEN* »_When are u thinking its going to be done?


i'm going to say 3-4 weeks until we are out tuning it.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i'm going to say 3-4 weeks until we are out tuning it.

That would be great timing.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

bring it east for H2O this year!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

well three to four weeks and it may be running but not every thing will be done. I have a feeling getting the oil cooler worked out will be a big project. As well as getting all the lights and gauges working properly. I hope that we can get it on the street before sept is over but if this damn weather doesn't cool down I don't know. I went out in my shop to work on it tonight around 8pm and it was 93 degrees. Just a little to hot for me to be working. But I did get the power distribution block on the way to day. should be here tue.
I plan on working tomorrow and getting the lower intake back in and hopefully drilling the firewall for the standalone and maybe mounting the stand alone computer. also going to build the battery hold down and get the trunk all back together.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

Mike IM SLC4ME and see if he has that bracket and we can bringit up this weekend 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

i have a bunch of those brackets, shoot me a pm if you want me to send you one


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

mike.
hi.
that is all


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

the tach is a complete PITA! find the wire @ the fuse block(if you are keeping it). Even using the tach wire (G1/12 im told) still no signal. Looking good...keep it up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_i have a bunch of those brackets, shoot me a pm if you want me to send you one

PM sent, thanks man!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_ I went out in my shop to work on it tonight around 8pm and it was 93 degrees. Just a little to hot for me to be working. 

DAMN, dont blame you dude, its been so hot the last few days.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

( . Y . )
that is all


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

GET er done mike


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_the tach is a complete PITA! find the wire @ the fuse block(if you are keeping it). Even using the tach wire (G1/12 im told) still no signal. Looking good...keep it up

What standalone are you using?
we are a little concerned about how easy it is going to be to use the stock tach, but we'll see when we get there.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (fatfreevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatfreevw* »_the tach is a complete PITA! find the wire @ the fuse block(if you are keeping it). Even using the tach wire (G1/12 im told) still no signal. Looking good...keep it up

x2
..but I don't know electrical worth a s.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

sorry to hear she wont make an apearance at WW. better to FINISH the project than show it all hacked together just to make it!
good luck getting anything done in this heat! ill be struggling to finish mine before the sunday as well


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_sorry to hear she wont make an apearance at WW. better to FINISH the project than show it all hacked together just to make it!
good luck getting anything done in this heat! ill be struggling to finish mine before the sunday as well









Exactly, its pointless to rush anything at this time!!!
I look forward to seeing your car at WaterWagens man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Andy, you better be racing those boobies at waterwagens


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

maybe. to effing time consuming and im hella lazy. haha


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

this is the truff. maybe ill race the audi.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_maybe. to effing time consuming and im hella lazy. haha

cmon, man up ....


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Doesn't sound like that blower has got a chance to do anything your car couldn't do when it was NA.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

ill prolly run if i can still reg. for racing day of.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_ill prolly run if i can still reg. for racing day of.

Cramer will probably let you run!!... get that thing into the 12's already







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want a ride man!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

yep they say its 35 day of or something so you have NO EXCUSES! if you cant beat my rabbit, i dont owe you $20!!!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_yep they say its 35 day of or something so you have NO EXCUSES! if you cant beat my rabbit, i dont owe you $20!!!
















heres my excuse! i only have 15 bucks so this guy has to pay the other 20 for me to race








or just gimme a free traks shirt










_Modified by vr6freak at 12:57 PM 7-25-2006_


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

supposively the stock unit is easy to hook up. But i think its bull****. I have tried about 5 different wires and none of them have given me the tach. People that have gotten it, say us the fuse block/relay block. its getting very annoying. I had afriend bring over a summit tach and it was off a **** ton. In theory, its easy. its a TEC3, btw. but its not the TEC3's fault. Its VW's


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
heres my excuse! i only have 15 bucks so this guy has to pay the other 20 for me to race








or just gimme a free traks shirt









_Modified by vr6freak at 12:57 PM 7-25-2006_

damn! u got me there!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Well here is a little update from tonight
I finalized the battery hold down and battery box 
routed the battery cable to the battery junction box under the dash modified the airbag module braket to mount the junction box just have to paint it tomorow then route the cable and finalize.
Measured and marked the location for the standalone firewall harness hole but the battery on my drill is dead so I didn't get the hole drilled
I don't think that I will be able to work on it in the next couple days as I need to get my car ready for WaterWagens. But the girlfriend is out of town all of next week so I should have a lot of time to work on it. I plan to get the standalone harness ran and trimmed out ready to go by next weekend. I also am going to try and get the aux fuel pump and fuel lines done next week too. I hope to be able to start it by the end of next month.
More to come next week


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

oh howard your soo dreamy..haha


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

end of aug howard? cant wait to see this done its going to be awesome


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

Howard
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Sorry end of sept. It was late when I posted that


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Sorry end of sept. It was late when I posted that

thats a good estimate.... there is still lots to be done.
_- mount and wire up the fuel pump relay_
_- install oil cooler sandwich plate_
+ install oil lines to oilcooler
+ install oil lines to turbo
_- install all guages _
+R500 gauge
+Tach
_-Mount the 034EFI ecu_
_-Wire up the ECU_
_-Re-Install interior_
_-Install water lines to turbo_
+ more....


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

thats a few weekends worth of work you guys...whats the holdup


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

now that I went back through and read what i posted I am an idiot
I want to get the car running by end of aug. and totally done by the end of sept. 
And yes it is a few weeks of work but only if I was able to work on it all day every day
I have a full time Job I have to put first. But like I said above my girlfriend will be out of town all of next week and I don't have any plans but to push hard on mikes car so I hope to have some good progress to show next week.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (JettaT)*

You're making great progress. I found when I was swapping the Vr6 into it that it reaaaaaaly helps if you keep everyone away so you can focus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

yeah leg humping sessons slow you down....










_Modified by JettaT at 6:21 AM 7-29-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
I want to get the car running by end of aug. and totally done by the end of sept. 
I have a full time Job I have to put first. But like I said above my girlfriend will be out of town all of next week and I don't have any plans but to push hard on mikes car so I hope to have some good progress to show next week.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Awesome man, sounds good


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

So i read this this morning about ball bearing turbo's can only handle something like 20psi of oil pressure in the turbo
"YES you need a restrictor. VR6's have very high oil pressure while cold. 80+ PSI. ~40 while up to temperature. Journal bearing turbos only handle ~30PSI and ball bearing turbos only handle ~20PSI."
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2730073
Now, does that mean that we sould be getting a restrictor plat for our turbo as well? seems like that would be yes. from this photo, it looks like we have one already, just wanted to make sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.mkippen.com/gallery...y.jpg


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Yes the oil inlet fitting I sent you functions as a restrictor as well.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Yes the oil inlet fitting I sent you functions as a restrictor as well.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Right on, thanks Kelly


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

keep it moving fellaz







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
great werk btw


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

after Waterwagens Bump!!!


----------



## dabble (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_after Waterwagens Bump!!!
















and ( . Y . )
Nice to meet you last weekend Mike! Can't wait to see it running.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

quick littile update for monday july 31
Today I got the ecu bracket made and painted looks really good. That is about all I got done because I had to take my girlfriend to the airport. But I am thinking that I should make good progress tomorow with the stand alone wiring.
Mike shoot me a call tomorow I would like it if you could come by and make sure you like the ecu local


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

sounds like good progress howard.
oh and i feel so honored that you wanted to dress like me at WW


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Howard I saw you at WW. why wherent you working on Kippens car?!!!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Well Mike gives me Sundays off








I put if a couple good hours tonight finished the ecu mounting(had to make a small adjustment)
started to run the wiring harness for the stand alone. 
I have to get some wire loom and relays tomorow and some batt cable for the starter. and I can finalize the batt juction box start getting the relays in place. I think mike is coming by tomorow to take some pics.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_ I think mike is coming by tomorow to take some pics.

I am coming out tonight!
I will have an update with new photographs tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

so where is howard at these days? if u guys are meeting up tonight, you should holla at me! id love to see this thing


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_so where is howard at these days? if u guys are meeting up tonight, you should holla at me! id love to see this thing









PM me your number, i'll see if its okay with him, and give you a call.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I am coming out tonight!
I will have an update with new photographs tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

I want more pictures now.


----------



## m5am (Mar 4, 2004)

PICTURES!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (m5am)*

Sorry guys I wasn't home tonight for Mike to come over and take pics. I worked on his A8 and bolted up some new front brakes and then helped Rob from Flipside get a little preRace day freshen up on his M3 plus new rear sway bar and it ran late in to the night just got home at 11:15 started work at 7:30 am so it was a long day.. 
Sorry mike I missed your call but I will be around tomrow


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*

cant wait for an update..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_ I worked on his A8 and bolted up some new front brakes 
Sorry mike I missed your call but I will be around tomrow

No worries dude, the new brakes are SWEET!!
Thanks man!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

those things look paper thin in that photo sucka


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

The photo sucks because I took it








and those rotors are anything but thin.... They are around 25lbs each and the calipers are a crazy three piece design that I had to stare at for about 10min to figure out.








Glad you like them mike give me a call when you get of work today I think I should be home early


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_the calipers are a crazy three piece design that I had to stare at for about 10min to figure out.









3 piece makes me happy


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_3 piece makes me happy









boobies make me happy


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
3 piece makes me happy









me too but mike stop effin w/ the rig and get a plane ticket for h2 the izzo


----------



## dcall7 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
you know how i roll








anyone know who owns this car???
i would love to know the specs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...turbo

thats my friend mario's car.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (dcall7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcall7* »_
thats my friend mario's car.

Specs?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

boobies make me happy too. 
is this thread on topic. 
where is a mod at


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

Boobies and turbo projects go hand in hand
Mike said he would be coming by to take pics tonight


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Boobies and turbo projects go hand in hand
Mike said he would be coming by to take pics tonight

heck yeah, big turbo's get you boobies..
Another update from last night!!!
1. Crack pipe is installed - never have to worry about that breaking again!!








2. ECU is mounted
















The relay's will be mounted right in front of the ECU like the one that you see there.
the Distribution block is mounted.








and the wiring has been run from the ECU through the wall to the engine.
















thats all for today folks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for boobies!


----------



## dcall7 (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Specs?

3.0L with a huge t4 or something..runs 28psi daily..its more of a show car though. toally shaved..posche seal gray..borbets..slammed..the whole nine yards


----------



## myvr6gti (Sep 5, 2003)

kippen you car is the ****


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (myvr6gti)*

yep saw this thing fri night. def gonna be a corvette killer when she's rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_yep saw this thing fri night. def gonna be a corvette killer when she's rolling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Glad you could come by brandon, I cant wait to see your bunny!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Nice work Mike.
Got an idea for you. Can you do a time lapse shoot for the remaining build-up? Just keep the car on jack stands and mark a spot for a tripod and take a new pic every day or after each major component is finished...
BTW I saw your A8 at waterwagens - looked pimpin as usual








When are you gonna get this mofo on the race track? We gotta go head to head VRT vs VRT and see who gets the best lap times at Pacific Raceways










_Modified by phatvw at 11:27 AM 8-7-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Glad you could come by brandon, I cant wait to see your bunny!









whats really gonna be sick is in about a month some other mk1 projects are gonna get finished up and then urs will be rollin too... the PacNW is so owning the VW shizz right now! (well at least i think so







)
oh an its spelled brEndon


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
No worries dude, the new brakes are SWEET!!
Thanks man!









what brake are these and size


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (double0vr6)*

They are Audi A8L brakes on an Audi A8L.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_They are Audi A8L brakes on an Audi A8L.

Word!!!
For the gti, i am actually on the lookout for some Audi RS4 calipers, as they are 4 piston and they bolt up to the mk3/ Golf 3 carriers and rotors, i saw a couple guys at Worthersee running them, and they all loved them!! - they are just a little hard to find.
I have been working on building a gauge cluster/mount for the R500 gauge, and the oil pressure gauge on the dash. Since i Have decided the best place for the R500 is where the stereo was, i am moving the stereo to the "cup holders"! Making this thing was quite a mission, because when it comes to fabrication, i pretty much own NO tools, so after buying a dremel, and a sander, i'm almost done with it. It needs a final sanding and another coat of flat black, and i think it will work pretty well.
I realize that these are pretty much, the most horrible photos ever taken, but i was in a big hurry this morning, and i just snapped them real quick with my cell phone. I will get more detailed photos when i have it completed. The empty space on the right of the R500 will contain a few switches for the boost controller/Haldex/Radiator Fan/Whatever, were going to put 3 switches in there, and use them for whateve we need them for. The cool part is that the R500 is pressure fit, and moutned behind with some velcro, and it should all fit in the stock location








Here are the pics of it. Doesn't look like much, but believe me, it was a pain getting all this to fit and bond.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Nice work Mike.
Got an idea for you. Can you do a time lapse shoot for the remaining build-up? Just keep the car on jack stands and mark a spot for a tripod and take a new pic every day or after each major component is finished...
BTW I saw your A8 at waterwagens - looked pimpin as usual








When are you gonna get this mofo on the race track? We gotta go head to head VRT vs VRT and see who gets the best lap times at Pacific Raceways









Hey Dan
It would be pretty cool to do some sort of time lapse, although the issue is that it would not be detailed at all, most of the work is very small, and actually on the interior of the car.... its possible that doing a timelapse of putting all the piping back on, then front end, etc would look pretty good, but it wouldn't work for wiring.
thanks man, too bad i didn't see you at WW... you should have found me! - When we get the car finished, i am negotiating with Speedware to let me take the car out during a track day for tuning purposes. i would love to rip it up!! As for right now, the car really needs better tires and brakes before its even remotely ready for track driving... not to mention hours and hours of tuning before i'm ready to trust it on a track with cars flying up behind me.








We'll see how it goes


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

be sure to bring that thing up here when youre done...
and if you ever need a hand tuning...
though it looks like you guys have it covered


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_be sure to bring that thing up here when youre done...
and if you ever need a hand tuning...
though it looks like you guys have it covered









Always good to know i have support up there!! thanks man
Javad at 034EFI will be coming up here to tune it, and with his help, i'm sure we will get her running pretty good.
i heard that Javad just made over 1000 hp on his 034 setup on his Audi, so i think that guy knows what he is doing


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sounds like it haha
either way bring it up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

yo fool forget this and come to h2 da izzo mang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## double0vr6 (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

nice


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_yo fool forget this and come to h2 da izzo mang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















LOL, your very commited to making me fly out there







, i'll make the call this afternoon and see what miles i have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GraffixWB (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

This is one extremely impressive car. what kind of #'s are you aiming for?. and how are you planning on sticking that to the ground???


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (GraffixWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GraffixWB* »_This is one extremely impressive car. what kind of #'s are you aiming for?. and how are you planning on sticking that to the ground???
















Thank you !!! Honestly, i dont know what kind of power to expect from this setup. But i'm Aiming for 400 - 500whp. 
I plan on sticking that to the ground withe difficulty














- for the time being, keep boost down in the first couple gears, get some R compound tires, and really go easy on it until traction comes on... somtiime in the future, i plan on finishing up the project with a Haldex conversion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

dude you gotta go its a great time and then you can come hang out w/ the BROKE kids


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

i was told 500whp will be the near peak...
an im holding you to it


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

Kippen, I just saw this photo in the mk2 forums, and figured you might like it.


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (wRek)*

OMG, that's tight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 15degreeburn (Sep 24, 2003)

Who's car is that^^^^ I wanna see more.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (wRek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wRek* »_Kippen, I just saw this photo in the mk2 forums, and figured you might like it.









That **** is hot as hell!!! I dont see why he isn't using a air/Water intercooler though, without ducting, that intercooler must get extremely heatsoaked.
sick motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

You do gotta wonder about the thought process that goes into deciding to implement an intercooler like that.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_You do gotta wonder about the thought process that goes into deciding to implement an intercooler like that. 

mayhaps there is a scoop in the hood and ducting from the bumper up through?
short IC plumbing?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
mayhaps there is a scoop in the hood and ducting from the bumper up through?
short IC plumbing?


yeah, probably some sort of scoop or plumbing, but and air/water would still be far more efficient in that configuration.


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
yeah, probably some sort of scoop or plumbing, but and air/water would still be far more efficient in that configuration.

This is true....
Budget?
mayhaps he had this IC sitting around and is waiting to get a air to water?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
That **** is hot as hell!!! I dont see why he isn't using a air/Water intercooler though, without ducting, that intercooler must get extremely heatsoaked.
sick motor http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't see a coolant overflow bottle which means this is probably a show car, not a go car. More evidence of a show car: a strut bar with 3 joints - if you want the front end as stiff as possible for the least weight, you would get a properly fitted (welded) one-piece unit. But I taking that bar off makes it a lot easier to work on the engine...



_Modified by phatvw at 1:31 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I don't see a coolant overflow bottle which means this is probably a show car, not a go car. More evidence of a show car: a strut bar with 3 joints - if you want the front end as stiff as possible for the least weight, you would get a properly fitted (welded) one-piece unit.


the coolant bottle is hiding behind the intercooler, you can juuuust see the top of it. The strut bar looks to be an Autotech piece, which is actually a very popular bar, and lots of people have had good stuff to say about it. 
I think this car would get out of its own way very quickly, i would love to see more photos of it, obviously there has been a lot of time and effort into this motor!! i'm sure he thought about the intercooler, i doubt you go this far with building an engine like this and dont think about essential components like keeping the intercooler cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
I don't see a coolant overflow bottle which means this is probably a show car, not a go car. More evidence of a show car: a strut bar with 3 joints - if you want the front end as stiff as possible for the least weight, you would get a properly fitted (welded) one-piece unit. But I taking that bar off makes it a lot easier to work on the engine...
_Modified by phatvw at 1:31 PM 8-11-2006_

that and people that are JUST in it for the go dont usually Polish or Chrome a bunch of stuff in the bay......


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
that and people that are JUST in it for the go dont usually Polish or Chrome a bunch of stuff in the bay......

ooh, you mean like this?





























i joke... i joke.








you set yourself up for that one










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 6:26 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Hey now..the polished look..Well...just looks so damn good..even if it dose make everything alittle bit hotter..!!
Mike what are you gonna do with you manifold? polish? paint?..btw I got my car running the other day..I need to bling out my bay a little now..










_Modified by Vdubsolo at 9:47 PM 8-11-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Mike what are you gonna do with you manifold? polish? paint?..btw I got my car running the other day..I need to bling out my bay a little now..


Sick dude, you should give me a phone call i wanna talk to you about your setup and stuff.
my plans with my engine are:
1. to polish the piping and the intake manifold
2. jet coat the downpipe/exhaust manifold/hotside
3. powdercoat valvecover/cap/ brake booster in white
that should make it look pretty good i think...


----------



## 2.2mk2 (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Kippen Im sayin if the guy was going for a Drag car he wouldnt have polished the bay
I polished mine because I show my car and i like Shiny.
but i didnt build it to be a drag car
but I like fast cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (2.2mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.2mk2* »_Kippen Im sayin if the guy was going for a Drag car he wouldnt have polished the bay
I polished mine because I show my car and i like Shiny.
but i didnt build it to be a drag car
but I like fast cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

that was me at my buddies place....


----------



## Nanozic (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: (wRek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wRek* »_Kippen, I just saw this photo in the mk2 forums, and figured you might like it.









Ha this is a buddy of mines car, I did a double take when I saw the pic, like "hmm that looks just like Mikes car... wait a minuet!"







. There will be a hood scoop to release hot air and there is ducting to feed cool air. Believe me, the owner built this car to "go", but why not make it look good in the process. They just finished it maybe a week or 2 ago.
All in all it's a sick rig and once he gets better software, will crank up the boost.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Nanozic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nanozic* »_
Ha this is a buddy of mines car, I did a double take when I saw the pic, like "hmm that looks just like Mikes car... wait a minuet!"







. There will be a hood scoop to release hot air and there is ducting to feed cool air. Believe me, the owner built this car to "go", but why not make it look good in the process. They just finished it maybe a week or 2 ago.
All in all it's a sick rig and once he gets better software, will crank up the boost.

yup that is mike red beards car and believe me when i say this that car was built for one purpose to go.................. the pic is horrible because it doesn't show the scoop in the hood and thru the ducting in the fog light holes he has ruiting air ducts up thru to the i/c.......as devron said this just needs fine tuning and some dyno time and will be amazing....btw the two that built this are insane at the art of one offs and just plain retarded w/ details....he needs better shots of the bay...






























another pic and heres a link too
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...60188



_Modified by FLATBLACKMK2 at 5:08 AM 8-13-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
yup that is mike red beards car and believe me when i say this that car was built for one purpose to go.................. the pic is horrible because it doesn't show the scoop in the hood and thru the ducting in the fog light holes he has ruiting air ducts up thru to the i/c.......as devron said this just needs fine tuning and some dyno time and will be amazing....btw the two that built this are insane at the art of one offs and just plain retarded w/ details....he needs better shots of the bay...









Nice to see more info on this car, much much respect to the owner and the builders, it looks like a VERY clean project!! i would love to get a ride in that thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update on the car....
Waiting on accessory bracket before we can continue wiring... so hopefully we can continue this week after it arrives.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Nice to see more info on this car, much much respect to the owner and the builders, it looks like a VERY clean project!! i would love to get a ride in that thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update on the car....
Waiting on accessory bracket before we can continue wiring... so hopefully we can continue this week after it arrives.

if you come to h2o you can get a ride in it so get a move on it and get you shat done too..........


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

bumpidy bump bump
hope to hear good things this week mr wolf...


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Well I picked up the fuses for the power distribution block and I am going to be picking up the relays tonight.
I haven't really had time to work on it because I had to get my rx7 ready for the track day that I went to on friday and the drift day I am going to on Thursday. I am also going to the forumla D event this weekend but next week I plan on getting back to work. I hope to have some pic updates early next week.


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Looking great Mike!!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

sweet, you gonna be round your place thurs? might be doing some street-tuning on the ol bunny, might swing through...


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

No I will be running around all day working for my buddy and then drifting at Evergreen speedway from 5pm to 10pm you should head out and check it out. Bring you helmut and I can take you for a ride in my car if you buy a pit pass I think it is like $15


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Mike i havent heard did the bracket show up? if not let me know i will find out whats up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_Mike i havent heard did the bracket show up? if not let me know i will find out whats up

It has not arrived yet... i guess we'll see if it comes in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_No I will be running around all day working for my buddy and then drifting at Evergreen speedway from 5pm to 10pm you should head out and check it out. Bring you helmut and I can take you for a ride in my car if you buy a pit pass I think it is like $15

sounds sick, but i gotta do a bunch of street tuning tonight, think we're heading out towards crystal mountain, plenty of road, no traffic, windy roads...mmm rabbit heaven!
ill catch up with you guys next week...
mike whats up with out shoot man! jk, had a hose crap out so i couldnt even drive the damn thing


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

At least it doesn't look like a caprice...
Crazy sideways hat wearing homies.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (wRek)*

Goddamn i want to see this car done.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (golfkid777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfkid777* »_Goddamn i want to see this car done.

Soon enough


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
mike whats up with out shoot man! jk, had a hose crap out so i couldnt even drive the damn thing









I have been crazy busy, i'm sorry man!! 
Give me a call somtime and we can reschedule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (wRek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wRek* »_At least it doesn't look like a caprice...
Crazy sideways hat wearing homies.
'
w00t, you know how we do in the PNW


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

no worries, i have faith!
i think i just scored another mk1...might be soon worhty of a shoot of its own here in a bit!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

New updates coming this week...
still waiting on the accessory bracket


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

will be shipping overnight tomorrow. 
I got your back gingerkid


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn)*

Mike they will be to your house by noon tomorrow


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_Mike they will be to your house by noon tomorrow

Thank you Nick... i really appreciate it!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hee hee Nick got a ticket maybe now he will register the car?


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn)*

LOL its been registered but aparently the cops dont like it when i run front and rear euro plates


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_LOL its been registered but aparently the cops dont like it when i run front and rear euro plates


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn)*

did you get it mike?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (SLC4ME)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLC4ME* »_did you get it mike?

When i got home yesterday, i got a message on the door requiring my signiture...















should be there today!!! THANKS THANKS THANKS!!!


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

just part the car out and give up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (dbernhoft)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbernhoft* »_just part the car out and give up

Hey now, dont be that way


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Hey now, dont be that way 

im just playin


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (dbernhoft)*

need more pictures....


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

hurry up.


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_need more pictures....









X2 *twitching* I need a fix


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (fordhack)*

hows things goin?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

sorry guys, lots of stuff has been coming up... Howard hasn't had time to work on the standalone the last few weeks!
There should be some new updates coming next week!!! Nick, i just got the bracket in the mail today, thanks so much man... sent you an IM.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

Little update 
Today I put in a few good hours and wired up the relay's for the ecu 
I will be routing the wires through the bumper horn tomorow and getting every thing routed on the engine.
I also disassembled all of the parts for polish and coatings. I think Mike is going to come by on weds to take some pics


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_sorry guys, lots of stuff has been coming up... Howard hasn't had time to work on the standalone the last few weeks!

how busy is this guy...shouldnt take you guys more than a weekend to wire the whole car


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Mike is always busy. Someone has to take photos


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

I was very busy getting ready for a couple of track and drift days that i attended


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
how busy is this guy...shouldnt take you guys more than a weekend to wire the whole car









hey... be nice - Howard isn't doing this as a full time job... but between jobs... plus he is a bad arse drifter, and we have had quite a few drift events going on up here lately!!! the car is definitely making progress - but nothing that really would show in photos.
i'm hoping to go over there in a couple of days and get a new photo update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I just dropped all the piping and intake manifold off this morning to get cleaned an polished.
hotside, downpipe and ATP mani will be dropped off tomorrow to get JET ceramic coated. 
playing the waiting game again... should get all the parts back in about a week


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

the waiting game sucks. im always playing that game, i wish i could do stuff myself


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
hey... be nice - Howard isn't doing this as a full time job... but between jobs... 










cant wait to see the polished and coated stuff bolted to the car.
thats when it all comes together....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

saved from the second page!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_hey... be nice - Howard isn't doing this as a full time job... 

i heard he's a male model.
just what i heard though


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Maybe


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*

can i see some new photos. 
I know others need their fix Mike


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn)*

this thread =


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (fordhack)*

Lets see a update already!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrostedDub* »_Lets see a update already!























Any day now


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

weak. 
canada got you all messed up


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_canada got you all messed up









it does that!
bump!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

anything new Mike?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*

updates or are you to busy getting ready 4 h2o............


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

damn dude...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Updates... Wiring is coming along.
*We are still waiting on parts to get back from Ceramic Coat and Polish*


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

you guys can still get the wiring pretty much all ready to go for once the parts get back.














have you guys got the interior back in yet?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

Well like mike says we are waiting on the stuff at the coater. I was a little under the weather all weekend so I didn't get much done but I promise this week will see some major project. I got kind of burned out on everything over the last two weeks and need a rest I am feeling better and ready to bust some ass this week and I have a long three day weekend this weekend to get some stuff done stay tuned for some pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Howard is #1








WOooo WOOO...... WOOO.... woooooo1!!!11
yes.... that just happened


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

el diablo and the magic man


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_el diablo and the magic man

Ceramic coating gets back today... all nice and clean.
In total, it cost me 205$ to have the downpipe, hotside, manifold and dump tube all coated inside and out with Black Ceramic... 
Proven to drop underhood temps by over 50%


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Put is a couple of hours tonight and will be back out there tomrow


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hooray for mikey

big ups to Howard!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_big ups to Howard!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have been asked a few times where i got my stuff coated at.
Well... if your local in washington state, i used a place in Auburn called Performance Coatings http://www.performancecoatings.com
if your not local, the most logical choice is to use JET-HOT - which is famous for their work http://www.jet-hot.com/


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_

I have been asked a few times where i got my stuff coated at.
Well... if your local in washington state, i used a place in Auburn called Performance Coatings http://www.performancecoatings.com


they hooked us up big time for the exhaust on our formula sae car, great guys and they do awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
they hooked us up big time for the exhaust on our formula sae car, great guys and they do awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Down at ASU they had some crazy projects in thier SAE program.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (golfkid777)*

keep up the good work fellas! im thinkin of droppin by again to peep the progress, when you gonna be out there next week mike?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Finally... a long awaited Update.
stuff is moving along again with the arrival of some needed parts.
With the arrival of the new Accessory brack, the hole in the bumper horn is cut and ready for the harness.








the engine bay itself is a whole lot cleaner.
















and the arrival of the stuff back from Ceramic Coating made me happy too.
This stuff looks tough and it looks good too.
















































Lastly, the wiring AT the ecu is almost done, and its all been routed under the dash to the bay


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Looking good mike those ceramic dipped parts look very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (mocas)*

any way this thing is gonna see the east coast? or am I gonna have to trek out across the country to see this thing in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really like this project. Now just keep making with the pics I am gonna start gettin the shakes soon although the coated parts and standalone pics should hold me over for a few days....hours...hour Oh hurry up already


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (fordhack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fordhack* »_any way this thing is gonna see the east coast? or am I gonna have to trek out across the country to see this thing in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really like this project. Now just keep making with the pics I am gonna start gettin the shakes soon although the coated parts and standalone pics should hold me over for a few days....hours...hour Oh hurry up already









Man, i would LOVE to bring it out to the east coast... if we get it running perfect, who knows - might want to do some long trips with it.
I will be at H20, so we can actually hang out and chat for a bit, i look forward to seeing all the VRTs over there, i went to Waterfest in 2003, and it was pretty amazing how much boost there is flying around over there.
I should be getting the polished stuff back tonight.... hoepfully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I spent a couple of hours on the car today
Got the new p/s alt. bracket on and the belt and tensioner all bolted up every thing fits good now so thats one thing off the list I am going to get the wire loom that will go into the bumper horn in the morning and hopefully get the standalone fully wired up tomorow
I hope mike can come by and get some pics aswell
stay tuned for some more progress


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
I hope mike can come by and get some pics aswell
stay tuned for some more progress









I'll call you up this evening and come by








Sounds good man!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

can i drop by this evening? ill be in town!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

yeah just give me a call i should be out there most of tonight


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

two BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Howie
Some awesome progress, the man is really awesome with wiring.
I unfortunately had no battery in my camera when i went over there tonight, so i had no way to take good photos tonight. But i took out the cell phone to give you guys a 24 hour update until tomorrow.
The accessory bracket is back on, and is all hooked up.
















the Manifold is bolted back on...








the wiring loom is completed through to the engine bay, and it is wrapped in this really cool stuff. 








The injector harness was shortened and has been wired up and good to go.








The other wiring to the cam sensor and knock sensors are ready to go!!








now were just waiting on the polished stuff - so we can position some more of the accessories.
gotta watch out fo that yellow cake yo....


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Just a quick note those nip ties on the last pic holding the harness to the sub frame are only temp. I will be securing those better than that.
I hope that todays progress help you all get your fix








I plan on doing more tomorow so the good pics should show some more progress


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_gotta watch out fo that yellow cake yo....









pray to god you don't drop that ****


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Great! Yea, it is very important to have clean, well run wiring. My SDS wiring could have been better, and it just makes the install more stressful and difficult when it is messy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

keeeping the ac are you?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (radokid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radokid88* »_keeeping the ac are you?

NO AC... 
I deleted the AC from this car many years ago... living in seattle is VERY rarely needed.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Great! Yea, it is very important to have clean, well run wiring. My SDS wiring could have been better, and it just makes the install more stressful and difficult when it is messy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

absolutely, so far we have really gone the extra mile to make this install as clean and simple as possible.
Howard has run the wiring loom through the passenger side INTO The bumper horn(frame rail) down to the engine bay, and when done... you probably wont see ANY wiring except for the Spark plug wires. But keeping in mind that its performance first, all wiring required is still being used... its about finding the fine line between apperance and performance that I really want to achieve.
I am going to make a call in a little while... hoping to get all of the piping back from Polish today!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I am going to make a call in a little while... hoping to get all of the piping back from Polish today!!!









***** A....
just called AGAIN today - and they have been really backed up on stuff.
I will be getting the coldside of the turbo and the Intake pipe back tomorrow for sure.
and the rest of the piping will be done by Monday.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_updates or are you to busy getting ready 4 h2o............

Jaeger...... check!
Camera.... check!
Ticket....... check!
good to go.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

dammit mike! i need a new shiny parts fix!! im goin through big boost withdrawels


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_dammit mike! i need a new shiny parts fix!! im goin through big boost withdrawels









haha, i'm trying my best with these guys.... sometimes the guys who do the best work are not always the best with service!!
this is one of those guys... his polishing is bar-none the best available, but he sucks at giving ETA's or price estimates.
i look forward to seeing it tho


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Just have Howard polish it all. We all know he loves doing it. He is a Professional Pipe Polisher. Have him show you his technique.










_Modified by MKII16v at 2:55 PM 9-13-2006_


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_
pray to god you don't drop that ****










f'n right


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

I have retired from the life of polishing. I would gladly pay next time..
I hope you weren't emplying anything with the pipe polishing comment you know I only polish your pipe


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Sick. Hurry up and install the Carb Turb on that thing and get it on the road. We can't have Justins car up and running before Mikes.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

For some reason I don't see that happening


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

I have tried to harrass justin into buying a Schimmel motor ... he wasn't too impressed with me.








He will come around at some point.... it will live again!!! - some day.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:22 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

How could you not want to drive this?















He admitted yesterday when I get back and put it back together that he will keep it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

You know he is watching this post right now








Hopefully he wants to prove me wrong


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_







He admitted yesterday when I get back and put it back together that he will keep it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really?? Thats awesome man...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Weekend drives with the two turbo VR's would be a blast


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

How about 3? We will be rockin the good old Red, White and Blue MKIII's.










_Modified by MKII16v at 8:45 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_How about 3? We will be rockin the good old Red, White and Blue MKIII's.









I keep forgetting your actually moving back here soon






















But i'm stoked to have you back in town man... thats definitely going to be awesome with the 3 "flipside" VRT's


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Ahem..Flipside/Wideopentuning


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

ahem Wolf Tuning


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

okay okay... so that makes my car a... wide open flipside 034 schimmel wolf - car








sounds like some sort of insane skateboard trick...
yes Ricky.... he just pulled out a Flipside to an 034 where he went wide open to a schimmel, and the landed it with a finely tuned wolf!
awesome.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:05 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hahaha


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

you guys are rediculouse! the renton hood is about to OWN for high hp dubs!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*

We gotta get Howard workin on that Jetta again. That thing would own most turbo Vr's all dialed in.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

dually noted, ill harp on him next time i see him


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_We gotta get Howard workin on that Jetta again. That thing would own most turbo Vr's all dialed in.

NO doubt man... 16vT's are so sweet.
I just picked up the Turbo Coldside and the Intake tube... (stuff we absolutely need to continue wiring) - to check clearances!!
should have much better photos tonight, but here is a teaser for ya


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

You sure Howard didn't do those with his hands of lightning? Those look great.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

wasnt me I told you I retired


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_wasnt me I told you I retired

LOL, nope - i took them down to AFX auto and custom accessories on Bel-Red Road.
they are the same guys that polished my A8 wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

ish is lookin good mike.
i miss the purple jetta right now







.
when is the proposed date for someone to come up and start the tuning?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

When I say


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

vrt's .. PSH! whatever, i get more gas mileage than all of you put together. (who wants to do a tdi swap)


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_When I say









Damn... Howard has me PWNED










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:36 AM 9-14-2006_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

damn right


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Looks so clean and done right, great work guys!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrostedDub* »_Looks so clean and done right, great work guys!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man!!
Putting the turbo back together.
































Installing the turbo
















The 4Inch Intake tube.








Downpipe installed (without Header wrap)
















Wastegate and dump tube installed.
















Wiring installed to the injectors.








Wiring into the engine bay








Dr. Howie Wolf in the house








The whole package to date.


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

its a thing of beauty mike


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

Nice. Got my new desktop background.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (MeCarTay)*

are you painting the engine bay or leaving it all speckly?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_are you painting the engine bay or leaving it all speckly?

later this winter, the whole car will be repainted, and the engine bay will get all holes filled, all unnecessary bolts or screws removed, and will be resprayed!!! 
Dreamworks will be doing the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

is that heatshrink or electrical tape on that harness?
thats gonna be a huge pain in the ass to troubleshoot or repair later on down the road...
i would have used split loom (doesnt look as nice, but id imagine youll hardly be able to see that spot anyhow)

lookin good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif really dig the intake setup


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_is that heatshrink or electrical tape on that harness?

Its this stuff that howard uses at his work - its actual "loom tape" - which they use for electrical purposes just like this. I'm sure Howard can chime in on exactly what he is using...


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

That's looking great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

The loom that is coming out of the bumper horn is a fire proof wire loom that is very chaff and heat resistance. It comes solid but I split it down the middle to make things easier. I then covered it with for harness tape.
PS 
Thanks for the retarded pic of me mike


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

ha, no worries homey


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike would take a picture of his poopy drawers if there was a turbo sitting next to it.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

at least its not electrical tape








whatever you guys are comfortable with, not the way i would have done it but id imagine itll fine


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Mike would take a picture of his poopy drawers if there was a turbo sitting next to it.









Whatcu talking about willis???
Ved, i'm sure you will like the result of the wiring when its done!!! you will see very little to none of the wiring at all!
I'm also curious... how would you have done it?


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 2:18 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I would like to know how you would have done it aswell


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I'm also curious... how would you have done it?



that spiral split loom, you can get it in black too, it makes it pretty clean and its easy to work on and doesnt leave a sticky mess if you need to take it apart...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_

that spiral split loom...

you mean this stuff?








when we started the project, we both decided that we would not use ANY of that loom anywhere in the car.
Personally i dont like it... i always associate that stuff with "aftermarket" wiring. 
I am not saying that that stuff doesn't work well, but its _just personal preference_, I didn't want to use any of it on the car.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 3:13 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

no, thats not the stuff i mean.
lemme see if i can find a picture.
i think that stuff you posted is just called split loom (does its job well, but i agree it doesnt look spectacular...that said i have some on my car haha but i didnt build that to look pretty







)

heres the stuff i mean








when done right (it takes a little longer than split loom) it looks awesome, and its a cleaner and easier approach than taping









_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 3:14 PM 9-15-2006_


_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 3:15 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
when done right (it takes a little longer than split loom) it looks awesome, and its a cleaner and easier approach than taping









Gotcha... That stuff looks like it would probably be pretty easy to run...
One question about that stuf..is it completely sealed the whole way through? It looks like you would be able to open it up at any part in the entire run of the wiring?
It keeps stuff interesting to have people try different methods...
Thanks for the input, but I think the way Howard has done it will work perfectly, and i think its definitely got the durability to stand up to the test of time.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 3:21 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

its not sealed, but depending on how much you stretch it over the run of that particular leg of the harness, the openings get bigger and smaller. if that makes sense....
and you only need one or two sizes to do just about any size leg of the harness, because it just coils up if its not being stretched.
you cant open it up all the way unless you start uncoiling it from the end of the leg, but it lets you get in there if you need to see which wires are running down that leg, and it makes it easier to trouble shoot wiring...
its cool stuff, i prefer it now that ive done my share of wiring, makes life easier in the long run.
like i said im sure yours will work fine, but if it were me, thats what id use


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Well two things the split loom aka flex loom the first pic.
This is quoted from the 034 efi Manuel. " If you use colored or black flex loom please don't associate your car with o34efi thanks"
The second pick is the same stuff i used on my jetta. I like it and it works great but I wanted a strong thick loom to run through the bumper horn. I hear what you are saying but I know that my wiring will not have a problem in that section of the loom and if I had to fix something I would have to pull all the wiring anyways. If you make proper connections and protect the wiring properly you shouldn't have any wiring issue.
I wouldn't use a product on a customer car that I wouldn't use on my own car. I know that this product will work perfectly for what I need it for. And to clarify it is not soild I split it down the middle to make it easier to get the wires inside.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
This is quoted from the 034 efi Manuel. " If you use colored or black flex loom please don't associate your car with o34efi thanks"











thats kinda funny.
i agree that stuff doesnt look great but it does the job just fine. we use it all over on our multimillion mile trucks, but no one really cares about what it looks like under the hood of those things most of the time.

anyway like i said before, im sure your stuff will work fine


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I love this thread. Mike and Howard you guys rock!Anywho enough stroking egos. Valve Cover Gasket where do you get the coil loom from? I have a mk2vr6 project that I am about to start working on the wiring and would like to try that. I figure that and friction/contact tape should be all I need to keep the wiring clean and easy to work with.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (fordhack)*

I believe you can get it at HRPWORLD.COM


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*









That's the same type stuff we use in Army Aviation. We get the high temp type that can withstand 700*C temps tho. Matter of fact I need to steal some from work.


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

What wires did you have coming through the frame? all the ones that same to the front of the engine?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Junior Bacon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Junior Bacon* »_What wires did you have coming through the frame? all the ones that same to the front of the engine?

Howard can probably answer this better.... but i believe its all of the following:
1. Injectors
2. TPS (Throttle Positioning Sensor)
3. Coilpack 
4. Cam positioning Sensor
5. Crank positioning Sensor
6. Front Knock Sensor
7. Rear Knock Sensor
8. Coolant Temp Sensor
thats all I can think of right now...


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Howard can probably answer this better.... but i believe its all of the following:
1. Injectors
2. TPS (Throttle Positioning Sensor)
3. Coilpack 
4. Cam positioning Sensor
5. Crank positioning Sensor
6. Front Knock Sensor
7. Rear Knock Sensor
8. Coolant Temp Sensor
thats all I can think of right now...

Yea thats what i was thinking, thats what i want to do with mine sometime soon it will make it look alot better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

damn that thing is bling bling


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

one question though guys why run it through the firewall then through the frame rail? why not just run it through the frame rail from the inside of the car?

p.s. tape up that cold side and intake tube while your still workin on that car










_Modified by Flavourless at 1:11 PM 9-17-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

It didn't occur to us at the time, but either way, you will barely be able to see it. 
I should be getting the rest of the polished goodness within the next 24 hours... update coming soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I asked mike if he wanted it to go through the floor in to the bumper horn but I would have had to do alot more work and he said that he was fine with it going through the fire wall in to the bumper horn


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

finish already jeezz.....


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Looking great Mikey! Can't wait to see it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

more updates??????????????


----------



## JR.2020 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

Speechless: http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (JR.2020)*

6 more days and it will have been 7 months since you started this





















update now. its not like you have a job or another car or anything


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_more updates??????????????

Vultures.... 
I actually have an update - I just picked up the rest of the polished stuff. WOW- it turned out PERFECT... the manifold and everything came out far better than i ever could have imagined.
here are some temporary phone pics to keep you guys going.








and the gem.








I am leaving for H20 this evening, and i wont be back till sunday, so the next major update can be expected early next week








Later !!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Vultures.... 
I actually have an update - I just picked up the rest of the polished stuff. WOW- it turned out PERFECT... the manifold and everything came out far better than i ever could have imagined.
here are some temporary phone pics to keep you guys going.








and the gem.








I am leaving for H20 this evening, and i wont be back till sunday, so the next major update can be expected early next week








Later !!









WOW mike that ish looks sick................btw what method did you use for that finish............is it chrome or a high polish....,etc????
and for the record i will not be able to attend H2O so sorry homie ill not be getting to meet up w/ you and the rest of the snapROIT Foo'z


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_
WOW mike that ish looks sick................btw what method did you use for that finish............is it chrome or a high polish....,etc????
and for the record i will not be able to attend H2O so sorry homie ill not be getting to meet up w/ you and the rest of the snapROIT Foo'z























Its just a high polish... but i mean even the very hardest places to get to on that manifold are mirror - he does is professionally, and he did a great job!!!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Shoulda just waited till you have all you engine bay done to get that stuff polished that way when it comes off again it has a less chance to get scratched, also your only putting it in and not taking it out all polished


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_Shoulda just waited till you have all you engine bay done to get that stuff polished that way when it comes off again it has a less chance to get scratched, also your only putting it in and not taking it out all polished

getting the engine bay done could be months or years off, and the nice thing about polish is that you can repolish it easily...
either way, i just wanted to get it done now.


----------



## 1SickWhtDub (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

polish looks amazing, and im really diggin the black ceremic coating on the manifold and hotside and downpipe, really makin me want to do the same again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (1SickWhtDub)*

looks hot wished you had done the manifold like we had talked


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

who did your polishing? is there a way i can get a hold of him?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (radokid88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radokid88* »_who did your polishing? is there a way i can get a hold of him?

If your local to the seattle region.. 
give Cory a call at 1-206-245-9844
Tell him Mike (the guy with the turbo parts an Audi) sent ya!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_looks hot wished you had done the manifold like we had talked


Just cuz its polished, doesn't mean i cant still do that...
I wanted to see if i liked it completely polished first - and if i want it to be done like we said, it will probably happen down the line with the rest of the paint and powdercoat.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

Yaay, i got an exhaust tip!
Rob has been working on this for a little while, and i think its going to look awesome. Basically after looking around, the biggest diameter tip we could find in an oval was only a 2 1/2 in, which is too small as we wanted a 3"
so Rob put his best fabrication skills to the job, and this was the result so far... final weld will be done, and it will be polished after that.
A VERY rough idea of the result after its completed...








3" inlet








3" oval out.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

definitely shows that your attention to details is top notch. Hopefully our project will be similar


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (radokid88)*

sick rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

more......


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

keep it up fellas!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Well Mike is out of town for the weekend but I will be spending some good time on it tomorow and sunday. Look for a good size update on monday or tuesday


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Well Mike is out of town for the weekend but I will be spending some good time on it tomorow and sunday. Look for a good size update on monday or tuesday


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Hit me up..Im down here at h2q too!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Damn! Rob knows how to weld! I'm totally gonna hire him to do my intake piping when I get an intercooler for my VRT...
But is your car ever going to be done?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (phatvw)*

I am making sure that S african is ****ing drunk every night


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_I am making sure that S african is ****ing drunk every night

well hell someone needs to... dammit.. get him drunk and.... well I will leave that to you


----------



## PowerHouseMike (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

sick mike!!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (PowerHouseMike)*

I should be finalizing the standalone wiring today aswell as running the high pressure oil line to the trubo. I got it all routed last night just have to go get a few connectors and an IAC valve. I am also going to try and get the coil mounted and plug wires made. 
I am thinking I will have time tomorow to get the fuel pump in an maybe the fuel lines built. I may have to order a few fittings for the fuel lines and the oil return line for the turbo. Then on to the oil cooler!
I also started the reinstallation of the factory wiring for the headlights I will be trying to get all that done this coming week.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Well I ran into a few snags this weekend with parts but I did finish the coil install and plug wires, got the fuel pump mounted, Ran the high pressure oil line to the trubo, and started hooking the fuse box back up.
I did have to order the connectors for the IAC valve and the T-body as well as the IAC valve itself that should all be here tomorow. 

Mike I don't know when you get back in town but give me a call I have a few questions for you and you should come by and snap some more pics!!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*

tomorrow.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

I don't know how to spell


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

PICS!!!!!!!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

I talked to mike this morning and he is stuck on a layover hopefully he will be home tonight to take some pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Finally back in town, i should get an update tonight or tomorrow night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

glad to see you made it home. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G_V_K (Dec 28, 2004)

Awesome thread!


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (G_V_K)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G_V_K* »_Awesome thread! 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics









I got some new photos, and will be updating the thread tonight.
In progress..
1. Fuel pump and fuel lines are done.
2. Wiring for spark plugs and wires are done
3. standalone is all wired up
4. started oil lines from turbo to oil cooler
5. Completing Exhaust tip to Muffler
still to do:
1. finish up oil lines for turbo and oil cooler
2. Wire up all guages.
3. Install 2 bungs into the downpipe for wideband sensors
4. All wiring for interior
5.All wiring for headlights, turn signals, horn, tail lights, and reverse lights.
6. Throttle cable 
7. Re-install the interior
8. Oil Water/coolant lines
9. Wrap Exhaust Downpipe with header wrap


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:22 AM 9-27-2006_


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
still to do:
1. finish up oil lines for turbo and oil cooler
2. Wire up all guages.
3. Install 2 bungs into the downpipe for wideband sensors
4. All wiring for interior
5.All wiring for headlights, turn signals, horn, tail lights, and reverse lights.
6. Throttle cable 
7. Re-install the interior
8. Oil Water/coolant lines
9. Wrap Exhaust Downpipe with header wrap
10. *Start the car.*
_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:22 AM 9-27-2006_

Teheheehehehe. Was good to see you this weekend mang, h20 was nuts. Car will be on the road soon








We also need to talk about a lil' new turbo setup for meself














Later mang.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
3. Install 2 bungs into the downpipe for wideband sensors
_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:22 AM 9-27-2006_


Why was this not done before coating?
Who is in charge of this project?










_Modified by MKII16v at 11:26 AM 9-27-2006_


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
9. Wrap Exhaust Downpipe with header wrap



i hate to always be a negative voice, but if i could ask why?
in my experience, after coating theres really no need for header wrap...
the exhaust will stay quite cool after being coated, and it will cool to the touch within minutes after being shut down. especially with a turbo where most of the heat is dissapated inside the turbine, you wont really have a need for more insulation...
if youre really looking to insulate something, buy one of those turbine heatsheilds (forget if you had that coated or not) as thatll by far be the hottest part and could probably use more insulation during full load...

my two cents..again








cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
i hate to always be a negative voice, but if i could ask why?
my two cents..again










yeah, I have noticed that...








only reason i'm putting it on is because i purchased the wrap already a while back before i was going to coat it, and i figure why the hell not... is more heat protection not better then less? -> thats the reason!
Josh - i spoke to Rob about doing your setup when you come up here, he is ready for whatever you can toss at him.
Kelly - i discovered that the R500 gauge does not give a good output from the Wideband to be able to support the wideband input for the 034EFI standalone, so i need to run another Wideband sensor for the standalone to run. kinda sucks, but its all good.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 12:05 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

badass man!!! glad to hear its sooo close!! im updating the wiring on el rabbito this week. id love to stop by an see this thing!!!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

time for some 
( . Y . ) 
YAYYY!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Don't Forget to put on the list
"Install Devils Own Water Injection System"


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Dang... Page 20 owned









_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Don't Forget to put on the list
"Install Devils Own Water Injection System"

i was just about to IM you about it... i'm definitely going to run it, so lets put together a badarse kit.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

*I wanted to start dicussion on Spark plugs.*
whats should I be running in this motor at what gap and etc??
Please can you post your input!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Gap is going to be determined by your ignition systems capabilities as well as boost level. You could start conservative with a 2 steps cooler plug and a tight(.022-.024) gap and go from there. If you find you aren't blowing out spark I would open the gap up .002 at a time. I think you will find with the 034 Coilpack you will be able to run a decent gap.


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_*I wanted to start dicussion on Spark plugs.*
whats should I be running in this motor at what gap and etc??
Please can you post your input!

im running the denso iridiums, noticed a huge difference when i switched to them.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Don't Forget to put on the list
"Install Devils Own Water Injection System"

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Another Photo update!!
Here is the Coilpack with the spark plug wires done








closeup of the plugs








Turbo with the oil line connected








here are some photos of the polished manifold
















closeup of some wiring and the fuel lines








The new Inline fuel pump mounted next to the fuel filter

















_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:29 PM 9-27-2006_


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:37 PM 9-27-2006_


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Another Photo update!!
Here is the Coilpack with the spark plug wires done








closeup of the plugs








Turbo with the oil line connected








here are some photos of the polished manifold
















closeup of some wiring and the fuel lines








The new Inline fuel pump mounted next to the fuel filter

















_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:29 PM 9-27-2006_

_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:37 PM 9-27-2006_


X-Rated pics.... P L E A S E tell me when she runs your gonna do some video....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_

X-Rated pics.... P L E A S E tell me when she runs your gonna do some video....
















OOH yeah... i got a good friend that just does video productions, and were getting a good plan together


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_OOH yeah... i got a good friend that just does video productions, and were getting a good plan together









Stop spending time on this forum and go get busy!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote »_










Very nice. I like the V-band for the downpipe. Makes working on stuff easier than having a bolt-up flange.! Also, is that a water cooled turbo? Didn't notice those extra inlets before...



_Modified by phatvw at 12:48 PM 9-28-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Also, is that a water cooled turbo? Didn't notice those extra inlets before...

Yes, the Turbo is Water cooled - as it is a Dual Ball Bearing turbo. We had the fittings on the side until we needed them


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

lookin good mike.
gimme a call sometime. i miss the accent


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

why no mandrel bends on the intake manifold?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

looks good mike.,.I also went with the MSD wire boots for my msd coil's..good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

looking good yourself.
I got the car registered today, and i have new tabs until 9/2007 - Woot!!!
Finally!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

schweeet! hey man if your not to busy this weekend, you should drop by the ICSCC races at pacific http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_schweeet! hey man if your not to busy this weekend, you should drop by the ICSCC races at pacific http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, but i wont be around this weekend, but maybe some other time. I appreciate the invite


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Bump for it starting to look like its gonna run soon







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_why no mandrel bends on the intake manifold?









Because he is JDM... just like the Pie cut







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (leebro61)*

awesome build cant wait to see the final project, and i cant wait to see yuor car solo!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

Woot for Kippen and Woot for Howard


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Well work has been really busy for me the last couple of day and today is all booked up but I plan on working on it tomorrow. 
Hope to finish the fuel lines and wiring for fuel pumps and relays. Finish wiring up the tp sensor IAC and fiqure out the placement on the IAT.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Well I spent a few hours working today and got some loose ends done.
I finished the battery and cable install had to lengthen the negitive cable.
finished the fuel lines and ran the wiring for the fuel pump into the car.
Hooked up more of the factory harness and picked through the engine harness and got most of the wiring I need to save. Also got some of the lights working and the gauge cluster.
wired up the tp sensor and the IAC.
I think mike is coming by tomorrow for some more pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

I'll be over there tonight for more photos


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I'll be over there tonight for more photos









More money shots... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

Looking good mike, whats your hp goals once you got it all tuned.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (mocas)*

I think he said somewhere around 230 whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








at 3 psi.


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I think he said somewhere around 230 whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









at 3 psi.









Isnt that alittle too much power


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (mocas)*

No way....he was giddy driving the Vr6 NA. That car used to me a 2.slow








Seriously though, I will let Mike chime in with the goals. I know a Gt35 would not have been the turbo of choice if he was only going for 400 whp










_Modified by MKII16v at 1:53 PM 10-2-2006_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Ya that turbo is good for 500+whp.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (mocas)*

Uh Oh....Guess what Mr Kippen just got in on?
http://www.dubzentrum.com/foru...=1051
Do I smell a possible 500 whp on pump gas?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Water is for sissies
I like to live life dangerously 
I will take my 500hp strait up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

w00t for the Devil's own Water kit!!!
I'm really stoked for this, i have heard nothing but really good stuff about this kit, its going to be a great addition to the tuning!
The IAC








TPS








Fuel Lines!








Sensors are hooked up!








Fuel lines routed right below the intake (wont be seen)








Reverse light switch








Oil line to the turbo
















Alternator is wired up


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Looks awesome. Hopefully you will enjoy it alot!!


_Modified by bmxvr6 at 9:16 AM 10-3-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (bmxvr6)*

ooo looks like your getting close!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (bmxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxvr6* »_Looks awesome. Hopefully you will enjoy it alot!!

_Modified by bmxvr6 at 9:16 AM 10-3-2006_

Thats the plan








Its getting closer every day!! 
I'd be lying if i said i wasn't excited


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

cant wait to see it.

ohhh and mike? could you build a cool car please?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Prime Ministah* »_
ohhh and mike? could you build a cool car please?









you Motor Boatin son of a bit3h!!!


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

people like fast cars....


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Wow mike that manifold is Tought, i love it. 
About how much longer?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Woot!!!
Check out how much more power this guy made adding a Devils Own Kit.
http://www.alcohol-injection.c...t=290


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Awesome thread, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quick question.............I've just been on Flipside customs website, on a couple of the pics it shows your oil cooler behind where your grill will go..........the cooler is upside down?????
Is this going to stay that way, as i thought you could't run it this way up????
Just asking because if you can, then it would solve my cooler location problems!!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_Awesome thread, keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Quick question.............I've just been on Flipside customs website, on a couple of the pics it shows your oil cooler behind where your grill will go..........the cooler is upside down?????
Is this going to stay that way, as i thought you could't run it this way up????
Just asking because if you can, then it would solve my cooler location problems!!!!


i dont see why you couldn't run the oilcooler any way you like... its a pressurized system, it will still push the oil through the cooler regardless. I'll let Kelly or Howard chime in, but thats what i though at least.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike nailed it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

I agree mike is totally right








oil coolers can be mounted in any orientation some race cars use them for the rear diffs and they are mounted flat parrel to the ground really doesn't matter as long as it get decent air flow through it.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

titties in yo face!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_titties in yo face!

drunk at 8?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*

i dont see any burn out pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i dont see any burn out pics









thats me burning out right there...


----------



## minty (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Was just thinking that when the oil pressure dissapears when you switch off, the oil will drain out and may cause a problem, ie an air lock??????


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
thats me burning out right there...









thats freakin awesome! where is that?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (minty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *minty* »_Was just thinking that when the oil pressure dissapears when you switch off, the oil will drain out and may cause a problem, ie an air lock??????

oil stays in there.
i have mine mounted on its side vertically, and when i go to change filters, even after a few weeks of sitting...it empties the cooler all over my hands.
its not a concern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

mike!
i love you.
that is all.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
thats freakin awesome! where is that? 

not sure really.. some gummi rally in germany...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i wish I wa on the westside.......Nobody shoots over heer or likes VW's (select few)


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_i wish I wa on the westside.......Nobody shoots over heer or likes VW's (select few)

quit school.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_quit school.









i'd quit but the parties are too good


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_mike!
i love you.
that is all.

<3


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
i'd quit but the parties are too good









tell me about it


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

updates w/ pics needed.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I will trying to finish up the factory wiring this weekend and get the front end back on as well as the fuel pumps up and running
i have to order a couple of fittings for the oil drain on the turbo and it should be ready to start


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

im so excited


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

new update tomorrow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we are currently waiting on parts


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mr Kippen


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

I'm gonna get on a plane from Scotland to lend a hand... need ... more.. pics... and video.... need MPGS of this baby when you fire her up!!!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

tight bangin yo!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Mike, Quit drinking with my bro and get back to work.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Lol, but Mexican thug night was so much fun!!!
lmao, I can't look at that photo without crackin up


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i lol'd at that picture.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

its been tomorrrow fr 3 days


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

i was just thinkin the same thing








im heading out to seattle to tune a newly ms'd 16v, so i might be through the area alil later on, u guys doin anything tonight?


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_its been tomorrrow fr 3 days

X2


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (burtonguy567)*

What can i say... I'm sorry!!, but there no excuses, i'll get the update when i can


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

CROIKEY!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Damn some of u guys need to lighten up on the harassing for the updates lol..they will come..Doing a project as invloved as mikes takes time to do it properly..things happen..dont go right..its just takes time..be paitient the pics will come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookin good mike..lookin good!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

i just give mike a shi t about updates because i love him


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

i just give him sh*t because he likes it on his face ohhhhhhhhhhhh croikey croikeroo


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_CROIKEY!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

updates poopypants.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Mike...30% of the time you only update 7% of the time.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Mike...30% of the time you only update 7% of the time.






























Sorry guys, no new updates, cash flow was tough last week, but were back on track and waiting on some new parts.
couple AN fittings, FPR, spark plugs etc.
i will have another big update this week... we are HOPEFULLY planning on starting it up later this week


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

whoops... that was me.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

oops sorry i left myself signed in, that cashflow statement would have made a lot more sense coming from me though.


----------



## Ced-G60 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

damn.... just read all 22 pages
















Nice stuff, i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (Ced-G60)*

need some more money shots... and some video.. hurr... hurr...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

well, i'll give a more specific update.
*1. Complete Oil Lines and cooler*
->1.1. need new AN fittings for the oil return line 
->1.2. need to pick up new sandwhich plate for the oil cooler
*2. Finish up wiriing*
->2.1. Need to finish up headlights, tail lights, horn, turn signals
->2.2. Still need to finish up wiring of gauges
--->2.2.a. oil pressure gauge
--->2.2.b. rpm/tach gauge
--->2.2.c. R500 gauge
--->2.2.d. Boost gauge
->2.3. hook up 2 toggle switches
--->2.3.a. Fuel pump
--->2.3.b. High/Low boost to 034
->2.4. ensure wiring to stock gauge cluster working
*3. Additional stuff*
->3.1. Install New Fuel pressure Regulator (4 bar)
->3.2. Install New Spark Plugs
->3.3. Need to install bungs (2) in downpipe for wideband sensors
->3.4. Install Water Injection Kit (DevilsOwn)
->3.5. Wrap header in exhaust wrap
->3.6. Re-Install Exhaust Muffler with new Tip
aaaaand, i think thats about it that i can think of right now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:04 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

less posting more work








shoot me an im or call when you might be out workin on er, if you wouldnt mind


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

looking good mike!
i look forward to seeing it in the spring? DCI BBQ?


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*

Sick mike! honestly the first time i think i saw this thread... Although i dont venture into this forum much. maybe someday...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MIKEJETTAVR6* »_looking good mike!
i look forward to seeing it in the spring? DCI BBQ?

We are hoping to have her started this weekend or next week, so you will definitely see her around in the spring http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PR track day anyone


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_Sick mike! honestly the first time i think i saw this thread... Although i dont venture into this forum much. maybe someday...

Yeah, i guess we did start this thread in January... 
and its sitting at almost 800 posts and 45,00 views.. I was thinking about it the other day... this project has literally been almost a 2 year project for me!! Considering that Kelly installed the Schimmel motor about a year and a half ago, and it only has about 500 miles on it so far, i have been very very happy with how it ran, apart from the head leak, but hopefully we wont see that again.
When starting this project, i thought to myself - i want to take in account everything that i have read and understood about building VRT's... i want to learn all the issues that people have seen, from overheating, to clutches, to exhaust, to having a fires in the engine bay, to maxing out turbos up top, to running lean, and i really worked hard with the help of my friends to start piecing together this ultimate street kit about 2 years go.
_All in all, I can honestly say this... _
*a project like this is not for the faint of heart,* you have to have patience beyond what you think you have, and believe it or not, you will spend lots of money on stuff you never thought your car would need... 
But although this has taken longer than most could probably have done, i want to feel confident that i can drive this car knowing that it has been built with the best quality work and products i could find and afford. And truely imo, thats what counts... 
_I dont want to go to my gti 3 or 4 years from now, and be scared to drive it because something might break or stuff is not working._ I want to have confidence in the engine and the parts, and thats why i really believe in taking your time, and doing it right. This is especially difficult when building the car in the garage in your house instead of a huge shop with every tool imaginable and a lift even...
It has been a dream of mine for years to build somthing like this, and its really thanks to the combined effort from Rob Hancock at Flipside Customs (http://www.flipsidecustoms.com) - who by the way has the most incredible fabrication skills you will ever see, not to mention is such a great person!! to Kelly Campbell (mkii16v) - who is one of the most knowldedgable people i know, and also a very good friend!!! and also to the Man Howard Wolf (JettaT) for all this awesome knowledge and great work he has been doing on the wiring and installation... who is working on my car, even with a baby on the way







!!!
These are the most capable guys i have ever met, and i would trust them with any project i could ever lay my hands onto







Look out for the article on the Exhaust that Rob Hancock made in this months PVW.
Sorry for the long post, i just felt it was time to reflect and explain why it has taken so long. Thanks to all you guys (the readers) for your input, support and encouragment!!! - some of you guys are vultures for updates














*with that said, i have another update coming in the next day or two, so look out for another post.*


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:37 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

by the way... I know that every project has an inspiration, and this car has been mine!!!
I think you guys might like it too















  
MK2 VRT with HALDEX - runs 10.4 on street tires.
Look for in in next months pvw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:11 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_by the way... I know that every project has an inspiration, and this car has been mine!!!
I think you guys might like it too















  
MK2 VRT with HALDEX - runs 10.4 on street tires.
Look for in in next months pvw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:11 AM 10-19-2006_

**** is off the wet dunskee


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

AHH ive always loved that mk2! such inspiration


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

I spoke to howard last night.
The headlight harness is just about completed.
headlights are working and turn signals are working... tail lights are working.
We still need to source the straight AN fittings for the return oil line, and i am trying to source another headlight harness to steal some connectors from, but apart from that, its almost there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

Excellent thread Mike!
It was a pleasure meeting you this last summer at WW when I came down with Andrew. My Jetta VR should be boosted by next year, so we better have a fun time at PR during WW. 
Cheers, Stephan


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (Stephan Schmidt)*

sounds like things are coming along great mike. 
Im starting to understand why it has taken as long as it has for you.
IF you want to do something just right it takes alot of time. 
I cant wait to see it done. 
and I also would trust Rob at http://www.flipsidecustoms.com to do any metal work on my car!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

kickass dude, cant wait to hear about this running....and you bringing it up north for us to enjoy


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Stephan Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephan Schmidt* »_Excellent thread Mike!
It was a pleasure meeting you this last summer at WW when I came down with Andrew. My Jetta VR should be boosted by next year, so we better have a fun time at PR during WW. 
Cheers, Stephan 

for sure, i look forward to blasting it at the upcoming WW too


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_kickass dude, cant wait to hear about this running....and you bringing it up north for us to enjoy









yeah, when this thing is running jsut right, i cant wait to take it on some good trips.... 
i'm thinking there are some awesome roads up by snoqualmie pass though


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

nice going mikey!!!








i got some tuning to do over the next few weeeks as well (plus a boossted mk1 jetta in the near future), we should do some cruising!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
yeah, when this thing is running jsut right, i cant wait to take it on some good trips.... 


i just wanna make sure i get myself a ride


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_nice going mikey!!!








i got some tuning to do over the next few weeeks as well (plus a boossted mk1 jetta in the near future), we should do some cruising!

for sure, are you going to join us on that snapriot GTG tomorrow?
are you kidding Ved... i wanna give myself a ride man... i daydream about driving this car so much its ridiculous... lol


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I just made a call with 034 Motorsport and ordered up some more parts.
034 requires a very good signal from the wideband, and they suggest running the Innovate one, so among others, these are in the mail on their way!!
Innovate LC-1 controller








Bosch Tri-Electrode Copper Plugs








And 034's NEW Standalone controlled Boost Controller
to read more about this awesome feature, check this out!!!








Drop in 4 bar FPR


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Hey Mike, how are you gonna hook up that N75 valve? Its just a solenoid right - so hook it to battery and then a switch on the dash so you have a 2-stage boost control?
Or do you have to control it with the ECU to get a specific duty-cycle for desired boost level?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

CLOSED LOOP BOOST CONTROL!! 
a little info on 034 Efi Boost controller (built in) - gives the ability to use a GPO to accurately control and map out a full closed-loop boost map.
They also have the ability to hook up a button/switch to toggle between high boost and low boost!
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...22587
"TRUE closed loop boost control means the ECU always targets a set boost level regardless of air temp, baro pressure, the phase of the moon or your woman's menstral cylce. The boost control algorithm optimizes performance by bleeding all wastegate signal until the boost target is reached to optimize turbo spool up and response. Fully configurable PID (Proportianate Integral Derivitave) is an extremely advanced closed loop control algorithm for the most precise and accurate boost control possible."








http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...ntrol


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:59 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Or do you have to control it with the ECU to get a specific duty-cycle for desired boost level?

bading!
the 034 ecu will deterimine when to open the controller! it uses a standard GPO to do this.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I like it!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
for sure, are you going to join us on that snapriot GTG tomorrow?
are you kidding Ved... i wanna give myself a ride man... i daydream about driving this car so much its ridiculous... lol

slight chance ill make it out. i gotta a ground issue to solve in the bunny then tune, so i dont think ill have enough hours in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
cant wait to hear this thing roar! the last vr turbo i drove was freakin badass, no lag awesome power, and of course the porn-esk sound of the vr







(this was in pats mk1)


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
slight chance ill make it out. i gotta a ground issue to solve in the bunny then tune, so i dont think ill have enough hours in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
cant wait to hear this thing roar! the last vr turbo i drove was freakin badass, no lag awesome power, and of course the porn-esk sound of the vr







(this was in pats mk1)

Pats Rabbit was crazy! Who ended up buying it anyway?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Fully configurable PID (Proportianate Integral Derivitave) is an extremely advanced closed loop control algorithm for the most precise and accurate boost control possible


PID control is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they give you any presets for that?
kind of a time consuming thing to tune.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_

PID control is awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
they give you any presets for that?
kind of a time consuming thing to tune.

their forums have a bunch of presets you can use for different things... i'm not fully understanding it all yet, but they have awesome support on motorgeek.com


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i ask because thats a big part of what i do at work (think PID control for cruise control, idle control, power take off governors, automated trans fuel control, etc) and it takes a long time to get that stuff on the money
not usually a hard thing to tune, just time consuming...i could see it being kind of a pain to have to keep coming up to full boost to tune out fluctuations in your boost control PID









now you HAVE to take me for a ride haha i really wanna see this PID control in action http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (phatvw)*

he sold to his buddy who removed the g-stripes, an sold it to another kid, who is on here somewhere...
mike, i gotta see this tuning in action! ive been trying to get my hands on a car with 034 for a while...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_mike, i gotta see this tuning in action! ive been trying to get my hands on a car with 034 for a while...









yeah, we will have to see, i am going to be doing the tuning under wraps, because i dont want to draw attention to us on the streets blasting... i'll be scheduling some dyno time in the future when its ready, but as of right now, nothing set in stone.
i was up at snoqualmie last weekend... omg there are some long as straight roads, some windy ones, all on dead ends, no people - so awesome.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

we usually take the drive to crystal mt. its got uber long streches an they dont patrol very much this time a year. its pretty much a perfect tuning cruise, we did three cars this way already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mainly id just like to scope out the software (possibly get a copy on my laptop?) i love seeing the diff in the tuning capabilities of diff company's SEM's


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_mainly id just like to scope out the software (possibly get a copy on my laptop?) i love seeing the diff in the tuning capabilities of diff company's SEM's









sure... 034 has a ton of screenshots and stuff on their site too
http://www.034motorsport.com


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yeah ive spent acouple hours on that site, but i must resist clickin on that link, i just got paid


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_yeah ive spent acouple hours on that site, but i must resist clickin on that link, i just got paid









doo eeet.
i heard Javad made over 1000 hp on his Audi 80







... if that doesn't prove how capable 034 is, i dont know what does.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_doo eeet.
i heard Javad made over 1000 hp on his Audi 80







... if that doesn't prove how capable 034 is, i dont know what does.

All on the OEM Audi wastegate too is what I hear? I read up on it in Eurotuner a couple months back. Definetly some amazing **** theyre pumping out over there.
- Chris


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR6-JettaIII)*

how goes it kippen?
lemme know if your around robs in the next few weeks and snap some pics of my (hopefully progrogressing) car.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_how goes it kippen?
lemme know if your around robs in the next few weeks and snap some pics of my (hopefully progrogressing) car.








the vr is in the shoppe??


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_







the vr is in the shoppe??


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

more boost i hope








yo mike! how goes it!! you hear this lil whore fire up yet?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

new pics??


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*

New pics!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_new pics??









Waiting on those parts to arrive from 034, and then i will have a BIG update for you guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

well here is a quick update 
I got off work early today and put in some good hours
I rewired and rerouted the entire head light harness today got it all together and loomed. Mike I got the foglights working there was a broken wire so they wouldn't work.
I also built and installed the oil drain line on the turbo
I also checked with rob on the o2 sensor bungs on the down pipe he said that he hopes to have it done tue afternoon 
Like Mike says above when those parts come in there will be a big update. I would like to try and start it before I leave for sema next week.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
Like Mike says above when those parts come in there will be a big update. I would like to try and start it before I leave for sema next week.

The NEW parts have arrived.
The New Innovate controller for 034efi to run.
























The N75 Boost control valve for the closed loop boost control through 034
























The 4 Bar Fuel Pressure regulator
















And Lastly the Bosch Spark plugs!








MANY thanks to Javad at 034 EFI for getting all of these out to me within 2 days of ordering http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
AWESOME!!
I am headed over to Howards tonight to drop these off and get anotehr photo update


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

BLING BLING motha fooka!
that stuff looks pretty cute


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Mike, it was great meeting you last weekend. I didn't know you had this project going. I want to see MORE pics. Talk to you later


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (QWKDTSN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QWKDTSN* »_Mike, it was great meeting you last weekend. I didn't know you had this project going. I want to see MORE pics. Talk to you later









good to meet you too, glad you could make it out, and just to grant your wish to see more pics, here ya go
















GRRRR!!
















well the car has made good progress!! the headlight harness is done, and it looks great, howard did a really great job with using a quick disconnection system that he says he will come on here and explain later.
































Also done is the pressure sender for the oil pressure gauge, and all of the oil lines are just about done! the sandwhich plate for the oil cooler is installed too.
























thats all for today kids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Oh yeah! I love white cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up the good work. Looks like your driveshafts are rusting away under that shiny engine though


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (QWKDTSN)*

*Update - Still To Do:*
1. Finish up wiriing
->1.2. Still need to finish up wiring of gauges *on Interior*
--->1.2.a. oil pressure gauge
--->1.2.b. rpm/tach gauge
--->1.2.c. R500 gauge
--->1.2.d. Boost gauge
->1.3. hook up 1 toggle switch
--->1.3.b. High/Low boost to 034
->1.4. ensure wiring to stock gauge cluster working
2. Additional stuff
->2.1. Wrap downpipe in exhaust wrap
->2.2. Re-Install Exhaust Muffler with new Tip
->2.3. Get a Throttle cable made, and install.
->2.4. Install Water Injection Kit (DevilsOwn)
Thats all i can think of










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:58 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (QWKDTSN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QWKDTSN* »_Oh yeah! I love white cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up the good work. Looks like your driveshafts are rusting away under that shiny engine though









They will be replaced with some DSS axels down the line... but should do the job for a little while


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

->1.3. hook up 2 toggle switches
--->1.3.b. High/Low boost to 034

This makes me giggle.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_->1.3. hook up 2 toggle switches
--->1.3.b. High/Low boost to 034

This makes me giggle.









HEY, i *want *that switch...








i made a mistake though, its only one switch.


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_*Update - Still To Do:*
1. Finish up wiriing
->1.2. Still need to finish up wiring of gauges *on Interior*
--->1.2.a. oil pressure gauge
--->1.2.b. rpm/tach gauge
--->1.2.c. R500 gauge
--->1.2.d. Boost gauge
->1.3. hook up 1 toggle switch
--->1.3.b. High/Low boost to 034
->1.4. ensure wiring to stock gauge cluster working
2. Additional stuff
->2.1. Wrap downpipe in exhaust wrap
->2.2. Re-Install Exhaust Muffler with new Tip
->2.3. Get a Throttle cable made, and install.
->2.4. Install Water Injection Kit (DevilsOwn)
Thats all i can think of


















You Forgot the most important step!
3. Lower the car out of 4X4 mode
->3.1 Install new Skid Plate
->3.2 Crank coils down
->3.3 make a new video scrapping Sh*t


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J.Q. Public* »_
You Forgot the most important step!
3. Lower the car out of 4X4 mode
->3.1 Install new Skid Plate
->3.2 Crank coils down
->3.3 make a new video scrapping Sh*t


4X4 MODE?? are you ccrazy















My front coil overs are seized up, so i cant lower or raise it at the moment! apart from that, i wont be dumping it as much as i used to with the schmidts.... as much fun as it was, it was not practical for driving a car fast. If you were doing 25 psi runs on the free way from 50-150, would you want to worry about blowing out a tire from rubbing or scraping??
*I WILL GET THIS STANCE RIGHT*, but i want this car to be practical and FAST, not undrivable.
Besides, i have my audi to be low and scraping around


















_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:20 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

nice work mike!! (well howard







)
hope to hear this thing runing soon! u guys workin on er tonight? think there is a gtg up in woodinville i might cruise to, ill give u a call later on


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_nice work mike!! (well howard







)
hope to hear this thing runing soon! u guys workin on er tonight? think there is a gtg up in woodinville i might cruise to, ill give u a call later on









Woot to Howard for doing awesome work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lol, howard can chime in and tell you guys my wiring job on my headlights from a few years ago, and you will realize why i get professionals to help out LOL... there was a reason why the headlights were not working














How my car didn't catch on fire from what i wired up... i dont know








I dont think there will be much more in terms of hurrying to get it started at this time. The plans are to get the downpipe wrapped and installed, install the spark plugs and the FPR, and lastly install the rest of hte oil lines to the oil cooler (Before Howard heads out to Sema)
Howie will be at SEMA all next week, so it probably wont get starteduntil he gets back, but i dont see much more work needing to be done to fire her up after that.










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:37 AM 10-26-2006_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

mike,
when you finally do go start it, call me when your there cus i wanna hear the beast fire up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_mike,
when you finally do go start it, call me when your there cus i wanna hear the beast fire up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hehe, what if your over at college?


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_mike,
when you finally do go start it, call me when your there cus i wanna hear the beast fire up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gentlemen... take a video of this moment... looking forward to some action vids of this once its run-in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_Gentlemen... take a video of this moment... looking forward to some action vids of this once its run-in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

FOR SURE, my friend Bryce that is a very very talented Videographer. He is working with us at SnapRIOT.com , and I am definitely going to ask him to help me out with making some good vids when we get her running.
check out this video he made from Waterwagens 2006
http://www.snapriot.com/index...._mode=


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_FOR SURE, my friend Bryce that is a very very talented Videographer. He is working with us at SnapRIOT.com , and I am definitely going to ask him to help me out with making some good vids when we get her running.
check out this video he made from Waterwagens 2006
http://www.snapriot.com/index...._mode=

Nice. Well as long as I can hear the engine & turbo thats cool - can you cut me a no music version with just the engine... gonna be awsome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_
Nice. Well as long as I can hear the engine & turbo thats cool - can you cut me a no music version with just the engine... gonna be awsome







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you know it, I also haTe vids where its just music and you cant hear engines. 


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 2:40 PM 10-26-2006_


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I want a vrt...


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

lookin good Mike!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
--->1.3.b. High/Low boost to 034
I vote for a *High/HIGHER* boost switch


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Like Mike says I am going to sema next week and I have a few things I hace to take care of before I leave so I am not sure how much I will get done before I leave but when I get back I have a few extra days off of work so I should be able to make some good progress.
I will keep you all posted


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

scale balance the car if you want function


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

I agree that corner weighting is well worth it. It is not a substitute for piss poor suspension geometry and near zero travel though.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

personally i dont see the point of doin this on a car with inadequet suspension to begin with. he already said they are seized so he cannot adj height, id say dont waste time or money until he gets the suspension sorted


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Corner weighting or all the power? All the power...yeah I agree. Cornerweighting......Hard to cornerweight with siezed coils


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_personally i dont see the point of doin this on a car with inadequet suspension to begin with. he already said they are seized so he cannot adj height, id say dont waste time or money until he gets the suspension sorted

Yes, i agree, i need to pick up some new coil-overs and i am working on it.. i will have speedware corner balance and do all the adjustments when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

we need updated pix snapfoo'


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

what are u lookin at getting? are u tryin to prep the car for proper track action or just for play?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Mike stop owning the internet and update this with more pics. or better yet start the car already


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_what are u lookin at getting? are u tryin to prep the car for proper track action or just for play?

I Just updated the thread with new pics like a day ago... you guys are vultures








I am looking to do both... have some fun on a track and also get it comfortable enough for the street.
so i would say, mostly just for play, not for competing.


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

we need a live webcam mike. solves all the issues


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Am pM HooDluM)*

ahaha! mikeys playhouse live!
id personally do some custom koni's and a sleeve coilover setup from ground control. those with some sway bars will get u right about where u need to be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you will get the best handling an be able to play with the spring rates to get a comfortable enough ride. should cost about the same as off the shelf units and your will def be able to spin laps with the best of em...providing u can stop the wheels from spinning everytime u touch the gas


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_or better yet start the car already









yeah, do that


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Mike did get the best handling mod of all though.....Quaife. Anyone who has a VW and thinks it handles well without it is kidding theirselves.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

sooo true! 500 or 50 it makes a huge diff!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Mike did get the best handling mod of all though.....Quaife. Anyone who has a VW and thinks it handles well without it is kidding theirselves.


true story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love mine


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

the race car i drive has one and its waay sweet. i've been itching to try the clutch type diffs though, ive heard alot of good things about em from rallye guys


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

You guys spend too much time away from the garage... man stop the online games.. the parties... the w33d... we need some more pics... godam it now!! Remember my video too you slackers.. lol...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

You vulture.... lol
Howard is at SEMA today, but it will gain momentum very fast after he gets back
I am getting the Muffler Powdercoated black for the exhaust, and the tip will be polished.... I Hate it when you can see the whole muffler all polished and big behind the bumper, so this will make it nice and stealthy!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

so you need to have me powdercoat all this ish for you son


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Wonder what the track times will be....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

back up top! 
hurry howard get back from SEMA!!


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE* »_I want a vrt...









I don't.








Git-r-done already.............damnit howard........


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (PBWB)*

Hey all I am still at sema 
they have some free internet access computers at a honda both so I thought I would say hi.
I fly out tonight 
but I am so tired I dont' think I will work on the car tomorow but defently on monday
see ya 
from Las Vegas


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

hi howey!








now dont you bring back anything that cant be cured with a shot


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_hi howey!








now dont you bring back anything that cant be cured with a shot









of Jaeger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope you had a good time Howey... now get my car on the road







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif <3 <3


----------



## xJAGERMEISTERx (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
of Jaeger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


mmmm....


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (xJAGERMEISTERx)*

I love ya Mike.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Nice pic kelly
Alright I am back in town. I had a great time at sema and talked to alot of companies that I maybe working with in the near future.
I have spent the last couple of days catching up on the 4 nights of sleep I lost in Vegas but I should be back at it tomorow and things should start progressing quickly.
stay tuned


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

get on it howard! i've already finished two engine swaps!! well the same motor into two diff cars







here's mine an andys cars today...








im thinkin we need to get a cruise together here fellas! this thing should be running soon now!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

pics are nice but videos are better. I want video of this supreme car running and possibly driving. 
SOON
that is all


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

w00t, thanks for hte poster Kelly!!!
I will have another photo update for you guys in the next 2 days!!!
Glad to have you back Howie


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
im thinkin we need to get a cruise together here fellas! this thing should be running soon now! 

if my cars done id be down if im back in town http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
crikey mike.
how goes it?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

mike do you have a ballpark of a timline of when it will be running?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Hopefully soon.


_Modified by MKII16v at 7:01 PM 11-7-2006_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Sooner than later
I have a few odd ball parts to get tracked down and ordered. but soon!!


----------



## jezzag60 (Aug 26, 2006)

I love this thread! Makes me want to dust off my turbo and manifold from under the work bench.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (jezzag60)*

I got the new plugs in last night as well as getting the down pipe wrapped. I think the down pipe turned out really good. 
I talked to mike this afternoon and he said that he will be coming by soon to take some pics. tomorrow as soon as I get home from work I plan on getting cranking on the car. so look for updates soon


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I got the new plugs in last night as well as getting the down pipe wrapped. I think the down pipe turned out really good. 
I talked to mike this afternoon and he said that he will be coming by soon to take some pics. tomorrow as soon as I get home from work I plan on getting cranking on the car. so look for updates soon









Make sure he gets a pic of each plug and a 3-4 pics of the downpipe wrap to


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

I don't know about each plug they all look alike so maybe just one pic posted 6 times








But I am sure he will take a few of the down pipe


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Sorry guys, i have been house sitting the last few days, and i didn't have a computer to upload these through.
Here is the update.
The downpipe is done and bolted up 
















the bungs are welded and the Wideband sensors are installed (1 for stnadalone and 1 for the R500)








Some shots of the turbo
















guages are ready to be isntalled.








A shot of the wiring coming through the bumper horn








I will have another update in a couple of days... not long till we start her up.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

thank you


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*

ill be in the hood tonight, gimme a shout if your workin on her


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

damn man lookin good!
what kind of sheathing are you using around your wires?
You remember me? yellow passat wagon, east coast


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_damn man lookin good!
what kind of sheathing are you using around your wires?
You remember me? yellow passat wagon, east coast









man josh he remembers the CHUB mobile.......... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

yay for new pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*

kippen,
ill be home the 21 to the 25 or 26.
will i get to see some magic?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

so did he have to take the sparkplugs out? whats with the delay?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Just waiting on few parts ie 
valve cover and gasket
oilcooler fittings and som misc.
I have been in contact with Earls about the fittings for the cooler and I think I have it all figured out now.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Just waiting on few parts ie 
valve cover and gasket
oilcooler fittings and som misc.
I have been in contact with Earls about the fittings for the cooler and I think I have it all figured out now.

im hopin this is done when im home.


_Modified by vr6freak at 8:40 AM 11-15-2006_


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

"the car will be able to idle for waterwagens" - Mike Kippen
Not trying to be a "Vulture", just tryin to push this project along because i want to see it done.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

Do you guys need me to do some legwork on tracking down parts to help move this along?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_"the car will be able to idle for waterwagens" - Mike Kippen
Not trying to be a "Vulture", just tryin to push this project along because i want to see it done.

its not like i'm not wanting to drive this car man... if anyone knows, i want this project project to be done more than anyone. But you cant hurry this part of the install, this needs to be done right, otherwise it could make it all for nothing.
Kelly, i dont know if anything else is needed right now, i am going down to absolute on saturday to pick up a new valve cover, and some other misc parts, but i'm hoping howard will be closer to starting it at this time.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_"the car will be able to idle for waterwagens" - Mike Kippen
Not trying to be a "Vulture", just tryin to push this project along because i want to see it done.

WW 2007


----------



## dbernhoft (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_
WW 2007

Mike and I both agreed that he would have his gti and I would have my jetta at ww before 2010.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (dbernhoft)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbernhoft* »_
Mike and I both agreed that he would have his gti and I would have my jetta at ww before 2010. 

w00t







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Well I made some good progress tonight I got the oil cooler relocated and one line made I have to pick up a fitting in the morning to build the other.
Started to map out how we are going to do the fans.
wired up the relay for the addtional fuel pump.
reinstalled the rear seats and quater trim.
Final install on the down pipe and waste gate have to get a couple shorter bolts in the morning for that and it will be done
Brainstormed the water lines for the trubo I think I have a really cool Idea just have to see if I can make it happen how I want








clean up some more wiring and mike is getting the grommets for the body in the morning and then I can run the wiring through the horn.
I believe his also getting me a valve cover and gasket to install then I can finalize that and the intake manifold.

By the end of the weekend we may be ready to try and start it up if all goes well.


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*

YAY! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...i can't wait to see this thing run


----------



## muskadub (May 23, 2003)

So stoked.. want to touch the heiny


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (muskadub)*

w00t, i'm heading down to seattle now to pick up the valve cover, new gasket, gromits, and also going to get some fluids..
i should be over there in about 1 1/2 hours


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Im just wondering why you didn't use black thermal wrap. It would of made it look better IMO... Other wise you'll love the 35R, i know i love mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Im just wondering why you didn't use black thermal wrap. It would of made it look better IMO... Other wise you'll love the 35R, i know i love mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mike's going to win....always


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Im just wondering why you didn't use black thermal wrap. It would of made it look better IMO... Other wise you'll love the 35R, i know i love mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Just cuz i didn't think about it, but this stuff should color up nicely, so i'm not worried about it.
The Oil cooler has been finished, it had to be turned it upside down again, as this was the suggested way of running it according to earls (this was a previous discussion, and yes, this is now confirmed) - the oil lines to the oil cooler are done too. I picked up some more parts today... black valve cover, an AN fitting, and some wiring that we needed, and i will be getting another photo update tomorrow.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_
Mike's going to win....always
huh???


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_huh???









i dont know either, but its Josh, he is a homey.
Thanks for hte tip on the black wrap, if i ever need to do it again, i'll definitely go that route. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i dont know either, but its Josh, he is a homey.
Thanks for hte tip on the black wrap, if i ever need to do it again, i'll definitely go that route. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you actually shouldnt leave the wrap 'naked' like that. They sell a black silicone sealant paint that you should spray onto it after its been wrapped.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
you actually shouldnt leave the wrap 'naked' like that. They sell a black silicone sealant paint that you should spray onto it after its been wrapped. 









well, the reason for that is because if the wrap leaks, it can get moisture stuck under the wrap and actually rust away the downpipe and etc... i dont have this issue because my downpipe and turbo is coated below the wrap, and it wont be a problem with it getting moisture.
but i do like the idea of possibly sealing it with a black silicone... do you have a link?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_well, the reason for that is because if the wrap leaks, it can get moisture stuck under the wrap and actually rust away the downpipe and etc... i dont have this issue because my downpipe and turbo is coated below the wrap, and it wont be a problem with it getting moisture.
but i do like the idea of possibly sealing it with a black silicone... do you have a link?









the stuff i bought was from the same company that made the wrap (DEI)
http://designengineering.com/p...cid=3
You are right about the main reason to use it. However, by sealing it, the wrap will also last longer.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

keep on keepin on there mike!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

looks like its comin along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

this is always the part where everyone hassles you into going faster, but i totally agree about not rushing it...
i was there with my car too. 
all the waiting will be worth it the second it moves under its own power


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 9:46 PM 11-20-2006_


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Looking nasty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Smokey the Bandit)*

lemme check the beast out tomorrow sometime mikey.
my flight gets in tonight at like 9, so ill prolly just be chillin tonight.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

yeah, I'm headin down to the hood tonight, it'd be REALLY satisfying to hear it fire up.


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

good to see this thing is almost done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
you guys definatly know what your doing so this should be one of the fastest vr's... period....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see a vid of it done...
btw mike, your photo's are awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

i hear it's pretty much done!!!! Can't wait to see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

c-mon mike put up an udate as to how its going.. hows it sound does it run well pics, vid somthing!!


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Cultgti)*


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

I was at mikes last night and he said it's only waiting on a throttle cable, then it will run. So at the light speed of Howard, it should take about 4 days to run it through the firewall, then another 2 to connect it to the pedal, then another day and a half to connect it to the t-body.







it's almost there!!! Don't forget the pictures of all 3 of those steps.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*










cant wait to see this thing roll its way up north so i can get a ride...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_I was at mikes last night and he said it's only waiting on a throttle cable, then it will run. So at the light speed of Howard, it should take about 4 days to run it through the firewall, then another 2 to connect it to the pedal, then another day and a half to connect it to the t-body.







it's almost there!!! Don't forget the pictures of all 3 of those steps.

well, there is more than that to be done, the intake plenum is getting the vacume ports instlled, and we also need to fab up a bracket for the throttle cable, and running it should be pretty quick to do, but there are lots of small misc thing that still need to be done.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Are we there yet?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

I am picking up a few more parts for it toniight hopefully it should ru this weekend


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I am picking up a few more parts for it toniight hopefully it should ru this weekend

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Take your time, it wont be fun to drive in the washington rain anyway.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I got some photos that i have not put up since a few nights ago, i will get them online this evening.
photos include the finished oil cooler and headlight harness. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Take your time, it wont be fun to drive in the washington rain anyway.









this is true.
mike lets drive it to california!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Why don't you guy drive and visit me?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Why don't you guy drive and visit me?

you never know








Here is the NEW way that the oil cooler has been mounted. WITH the oil lines installed


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

clean.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (veedub11)*

w3rd.
lookin forward to seein it again when im back in about 2 and a half weeks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

oil cooler setup looking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Smokey the Bandit)*

Well I went out to the shop tonight to try and work on it but it is to damn cold
My propane heater doesn't even make a dent in the cold. Even my floresent lights are having a hard time they are very dim.
I am hoping this cold stuff will be over in a few days and we can get her started up soon.
I will keep you all posted on my progress


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Well I went out to the shop tonight to try and work on it but it is to damn cold
My propane heater doesn't even make a dent in the cold. Even my floresent lights are having a hard time they are very dim.
I am hoping this cold stuff will be over in a few days and we can get her started up soon.
I will keep you all posted on my progress









howard, i thought you were all that is man? haha j/k man.
no way id be out there in the cold either, im a wussy!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

dude i feel you hardcore on the cold, we been choppin wood for the fire and thats IT, wont go or stay outside for any length of time...an im a winter person


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

on my way home last night from renton, i read 19 degrees on the temp gauge.... thats insane.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

im surprised you had time to look at the temp! i was busy dodging retarded motorists...thank god for quattro!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_im surprised you had time to look at the temp! i was busy dodging retarded motorists...thank god for quattro!!

woot, the a8 has been solid in this so far, but it REALLY REALLY SUCKED this morning, the airride was frozen solid.... with the tank and compressors it can build up moisture in the compressors and the lines, and it freezes overnight....
this morning it wouldn't go up, down, or even fill the tank, it sucked... eventually after the compressors warmed up it was working again, but it wasn't fun.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Serves you right for ruining a nice luxury car like that.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Serves you right for ruining a nice luxury car like that.









ahaha!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Serves you right for ruining a nice luxury car like that.
















, you sound like the other a8 owners... i'd still rather have the air over some bumpy ass coilovers.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

It's the most ballin Caprice i've ever seen


----------



## Ages_A2 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

were can i get rims like urs


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_It's the most ballin Caprice i've ever seen








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Ages_A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ages_A2* »_were can i get rims like urs









The RS's? -ummm, they are hard to get these days, but if your willing to pay i can find you a set from over the pond.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

i gots a set i'd sell


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

Well I am still stuck at work but I hope to get out of here soon.
When I get home I am going to get the new valve cover bolted on and the intake drilled and tapped for vacumlines. after that I Have to get together with rob and figure out the throttle cable brakets. after that she should be about ready to fire


----------



## Ages_A2 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

like how much?


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (Ages_A2)*

19 degrees ha!! it was -14 here and with the win chill it was in in the mid negative 20's..thats cold...glad this is finally almost up and running!!! yeah...today we had a high of 13 or so and with the wind it had to been around 5degrees


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

hmm makes me think twice about my setup, i gotta be able to take it up to the mountain with me and not get stuck up there


----------



## Ages_A2 (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

how much? pics?


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Mike dont you know lifted is the new lowered?
I like yours but I think this one is even classier








What all the cool kids read









Just messing with you







Get that thing done so we can race


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vw1320)*

You wouldn't beleive how many of those I saw at SEMA this year 
one was a 2 dr caprice with rolls phantom grill and lights with 30" rims


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_hmm makes me think twice about my setup, i gotta be able to take it up to the mountain with me and not get stuck up there









i wouldn't worry about it... i did'nt take any precautions, but there is this stuff called "airbrake anti-freeze" - semi trucks use it to keep their air brakes from freezing up, and essentially they use the same components. all you do is add it to the compressors when they are one, and it will pump it through the system... this should prevent it from freezing the water in the lines.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vw1320)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1320* »_Mike dont you know lifted is the new lowered?
I like yours but I think this one is even classier








What all the cool kids read









Just messing with you







Get that thing done so we can race









Ay... dont let my secrets out.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Ages_A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ages_A2* »_how much? pics?









Just IM him.... "6t1"


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I already took it to IM, don't want to jack your thread


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*

I just threw down for a Gansta Water Injection setup.
Progressive Water Injection from Devils Own.... 
http://www.miataturbo.net/foru...=5436








Who needs race gas when you have WI, run the power you made every day on pump gas. this will take the edge off of the setup and give us more room to play around with stuff safely.
I'm stoked for this!!! Thanks Kelly.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

thats just what you need, add more hp before you ever start it up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_thats just what you need, add more hp before you ever start it up
















hehe, it will probably only go in as we start tuning, but its always good to have a "safe bar" and always set it higher then where you want it to be.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hey mike.
i stole your car.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_hey mike.
i stole your car.


either that or you just stole my heart


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I just threw down for a Gansta Water Injection setup.
Progressive Water Injection from Devils Own.... 
http://www.miataturbo.net/foru...=5436








Who needs race gas when you have WI, run the power you made every day on pump gas. this will take the edge off of the setup and give us more room to play around with stuff safely.
I'm stoked for this!!! Thanks Kelly.


I run race gas with my W\I







..for real tho..the water rules .Kelly your are the man!
Mike run the car at first with out it..then hook it up so u can feel the diffrence..After taking my first serious ride with my kit hooked up..I was like


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_either that or you just stole my heart









ill be back on the 14th to cuddle, dont worry


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Project is looking sick... reminds me of what I have going on in my garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Smokey the Bandit)*

Valve cover is on a sealed up
I am taking the manifold down to a buddies shop in about a hour to get it tapped for the brake booster and vacum manifold lines. Then I plan on getting finished up on the battery to starter cable and get the ground wire to the motor all hooked up then put some oil in her and try and start it up 
probly not tonight but maybe in the morning


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

good to hear and the W/I is a great insurance on that big erbbbbbbbo set up of your mike.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## muskadub (May 23, 2003)

YAY!!!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (muskadub)*

Well I got out to my buddies shop and they didn't have the right tap for the manifold so looks like I will have to go buy one in the morning.
Lucky for me I don't have to work on monday so I am planning on spending most of the day wrapping up the small stuff and working with rob to get the throttle cable all wrapped up.
I got set back just a little because I wasn't able to get that tap and I had some family stuff to take care of this weekend but I should make good progress on it tomorrow.
I will give a update of what I get done tomorrow.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Howard is the man. Mike owns the internet and photography


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Kippen....I ordered your balller catch can last night. I had em custom anodize it rainbow for you like you specified. Turbo blanket on the way as well!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Merry


















































_Modified by MKII16v at 9:10 AM 12-4-2006_


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

which turbo blanket did you buy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

What exactly does the blanket do?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

as shown above in the pics, the blanket covers the exhaust side of the turbo to hold more heat in, reducing underhood temps even further http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Exactly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

w00t, I am stoked to get these... YOU DA MAN KELLY








This engine bay is going to be cool as iceee.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

did i hear the engine start?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_did i hear the engine start?









not quite just yet....
Yesterday was the day, but I didn't get him the cable for the 034 yet, so i'm going to get that to him today.
Just incase you guys didn't know. The cable for interfacing with most standalone systems is "serial"..... new laptops do not have serial, and thus i had to purchase a serial to usb adapter. 65$ later.....














belkin sells a serial to usb adapter, which should let us hook up the 034 ecu to a new laptop through usb.
now its all up to howard to get the beast started... i am planning on getting javad up here to washington in january to go through a BUNCH of tuning, so we'll see what happens, but stuff is coming together nicely


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

oh joy!
you guys have some base maps to get you goin or you just shooting in the dark?
i know howard has some tuning expiriance, really lookin forward to seeing how this 034 setup works!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_oh joy!
you guys have some base maps to get you goin or you just shooting in the dark?
i know howard has some tuning expiriance, really lookin forward to seeing how this 034 setup works!

034efi said that they loaded on a base map for the 600cc injectors, so it should be able to start and idle if everything is in order


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Once I get this cable from mike I will do a check on the ecu make sure that everything is working properly and I think I am getting together with Rob tonight to get the throttle cable brakets all fabbed up then it should be ready to start. 
The only wiring to finish is the temp and speedo wiring and and few little things under the dash and wire up the wiper motor.
I think with in the next week the dash and aftermarket gauges will go in and it may be on the road soon there after


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

go howard go!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
new laptops do not have serial, and thus i had to purchase a serial to usb adapter. 65$ later.....

yeah...the downside to owning a new-ish laptop








awesome that you guys are so close to starting it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

a few other things had to get done before firing her up, which is what Rob is working on .... namely the throttle cable.
i worked with Rob tonight and I think we got a trick way to hook up this vw throttle cable (from a mk4) to this Mustang BBK throttle body, by using the stock vw throttle connection. on top of this we also got to install a "return" spring for the throttle body to have some strength to pull against when returning the throttle pedal.
should have that all done in a few days, I will get some more updates when we have it all installed.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

robs a gangsta and it will be sick whatever he figures out.
cant wait to get back and see your car and mine done


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see it up and running


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Am pM HooDluM)*

I read this page before I went to work this morning assuring myself you guys would come through and get it going by the time i got home. 
MAN WAS I WRONG!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

josh is gettin all antsy in the pantsies


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_I read this page before I went to work this morning assuring myself you guys would come through and get it going by the time i got home. 
MAN WAS I WRONG!
















thanks Negative Nancy but these things just came up!!!
Even if we got it started, we want to make sure all the little things are taken care of, i dont want to be at full throttle + 20psi and have the throttle cable break off because it wans't moutned correctly.
i'll get you guys another update tomorrow.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

keep taking your time, dont want anything to go wrong after all this effort has been put into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hit me up tomorrow.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_keep taking your time, dont want anything to go wrong after all this effort has been put into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hit me up tomorrow.

yep, exactly... Rob called last night, the throttle cable mockup is complete, now he just has to test fit it and final weld, with the addition of adding the return spring. I will hopefully have some updated pics of the intake mani tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm gonna be going up to edmonds tonight, I'll holla @ ya maybe i'll stop by. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (6T1)*


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

mikes been too busy BALLLIN


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Well a quick little update. I am waiting on rob to finish the throttle cable brakets and then I have to get the vacum lines sorted. 
I had some trouble getting the 034 software to load on my computer so I will have to meet up with mike to get it all loaded in.
other than that I only have a few quick wires to take car of and I can start it up
Tonight I got stuck working on the xmas tree with the girl







so after I get off work sat I am going to get every thing wrapped up and try and start it on sunday if all goes well


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

i give it another month


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_i give it another month

why post if you dont have something positive to say. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The Catchcan, and the Turbo Blanket arrived yesterday.
Also i spoke to Rob, and he is finishing up the Throttle cable setup this morning, so we should be able to bolt up the intake manifold on the car tomorrow.... its a pretty badass setup with the way that it is using the stock vr6 cable holder on the mustang tb, i will probably be going over to howards tomorrow to get some photos of the setup.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I took some product photos of the catch can and the Turbo Blanket... this catch can is seriously one of the best machined parts i have seen in a long time... the quality is really amazing.
























and the Turbo Blanket
























*Thanks AGAIN to Kelly (MKII16V) - [email protected] for getting these to me quickly and for a KILLER PRICE!!!*


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hey Mike
where did you get the turbo blanket from?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_hey Mike
where did you get the turbo blanket from?

ALAMO Autosports in Texas
1-817-860-4300
- Ask them for the "Kelly" deal!!!


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 3:56 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i thought you were goin with the uber euro hotness rainbow catch can.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_i thought you were goin with the uber euro hotness rainbow catch can.
















hehe, oh well, this one will have to do.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I post for encouragement


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

i FIXED it for you


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooood stuff.
What, no AN braided lines to the catch can?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (QWKDTSN)*

The cans will be getting drilled and tapped 1/2" NPT so a larger line can be utilized. If anyone else wants one of these bad ass cans let me know.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

woot!
shoulda gone with this turbo for big numbas!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

I have seen a supra with a turbo like that.... for real.
look at this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQigvnPdXLc


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Bummer that it blew up


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (QWKDTSN)*

i dig that catch can! i might be orderin one of dem here soon...
lemme know if you still need that laptop, but im hopin the one u got will work for ya! ill be in the hood tonight, hit me up if i can swing by http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Here is a little update.
Last night I got every thing ready for a test fire but we had some trouble communicating with the ecu. Mike and I think it may be a cable problem but we are hoping to get it all sorted out tonight and try and start it again.
034 efi gave him a map from a similar setup when they shipped the ecu but I thought I remeber the car the map is from has smaller injectors. So it almost fired up last night but was flooding out. We wanted to try and adjust the fuel settings but becuase we can't communicate with the ecu we were unable. 
Stay tuned for a little vid action soon


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

ohh vid action of mike, howard, and lucy.
im excited...lol


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

gimme a call if you guys want to try another comp, i dont think you'll need it, but the offer stands just in case


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

sounds like its close http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Well we got the computer to work with the ecu so we are in buisness now. We had a little miscommunication about setting the timing up in the ecu but I think we got it figured out. But I forgot to bring home my timing light so I will try and get it timed in tonight and try starting it again


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Well we got the computer to work with the ecu so we are in buisness now. We had a little miscommunication about setting the timing up in the ecu but I think we got it figured out. But I forgot to bring home my timing light so I will try and get it timed in tonight and try starting it again









w00t
got on the phone with Javad earlier, interestingly enough the timing is probably good...
The 034 waste spark coil is numbered, but i guess that these do not necessarily mean the numbers that 034 is firing them, so it could possibly mean that the firing is out of order, and that is why its not firing up all the way. Howard and Javad are talking it over today, and i will be going over there tonight to see if we can sort out the last of the bugs for the startup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You best be callin me when that fires up.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You best be callin me when that fires up.









for sure...I am more excited than any of you guys could understand right now!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I think you are acting like a baby right now, let me know if you are going to go over there, might have to make a trek to renton


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_I think you are acting like a baby right now, let me know if you are going to go over there, might have to make a trek to renton

I'll hit you up later!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

IT RUNS!!!!!
video coming in a few


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

congrats


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*








We need it now!! Or else i won't be able to sleep!!11!!!!1


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

drive it?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

No it is kind of hard to drive it with out a front end and interior


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_IT RUNS!!!!!
video coming in a few










Nice!
Now how about you drive it out to H20 this year so we can see this beast!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (vlkslvr)*

w3rd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool and I am sure relieving.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool and I am sure relieving.

absolutely








Keep in mind that there is still no muffler on the car, and with the plugs fouled like they are the car is not running perfectly, but after we flash the new software onto the ECU in the next few days, get new plugs in there, and dial some of the fuel, she should be purring.
ANNND here is the video!!!!
http://www.mkippen.com/images/...n.wmv

Howard talking on the phone wiht Javad at 034efi... So helpful, even willing to offer some advice at 8:30 at night.








Here is the Coilpack with the correct order
















some random shots








mmmm. bad spark plugs








mmm turbo blanket goodness








Yaaay, got the 034 hooked up and reading!!

















_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:37 PM 12-12-2006_


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:38 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

where was my call focker


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

nice. look at all of howards grubby finger prints on that shiny manifold


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

those look like some rich plugs haha


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Congrats mike... that thing is f'n badass!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vpetithw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vpetithw* »_Congrats mike... that thing is f'n badass!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dude, all the congrats should go to Howard, he has been working hard on getting this car to this stage!!!
We still got a list of stuff to do before its on the road.
1. Need to reflash the ECU so that we can tune one of the GPO's to be used for the IAC valve (only available on more recent flashes)
2. Fix the Fuel Rail, as it seems to have a tiny leak on the end.
3. Still need to get the Turn signals working
4. Hook up the Wideband sensor to the Ecu
5. Hook up the R500, Oil press, Boost, and RPM gauges
6. Install the N75 Boost controller Valve.
7. Install the Muffler after its back from powdercoat!
8. Install the Dash and Passenger seat
9. Put fluids in.
10. Tune till need new tires... then but some tires, and tune some more.
11. Install Water Injection and tune for Z06 racing.
Javad from 034EFI will be flying up in late January/Early Feb to tune the car for 2 days, we are planning about 4-6 hours dyno time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and as much street tuning as the seattle weather will allow.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:50 AM 12-13-2006_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

You forgot install water injection and blow past the 500 whp mark on pump gas


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_You forgot install water injection and blow past the 500 whp mark on pump gas









Whoops, fixed


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Its Boosted Z06 racing.


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
11. Install Water Injection and tune for Z06 racing.



Good luck with that one dude. Last C6 Z06 I saw at the track was running [email protected]! Only mods were a cone filter and drag radials








Not only are they quick but they have some serious top end as well.
Anyway though I'm sure you will surprise more than a few cars out on the street.
You have any 1/4 mi tracks open out there this time of year?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vlkslvr)*

No drag strips are open in washington in the winter. It is kind of hard to race in weather like today 40mph winds and crazy rain with thunder and lightning. I don't even want to go out side. I am already looking foward to summer this weather sucks


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Congrats Mike. You deserve a car monsterous as this more than anybody http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good job Howard


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vlkslvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vlkslvr* »_
Good luck with that one dude. Last C6 Z06 I saw at the track was running [email protected]! Only mods were a cone filter and drag radials








Not only are they quick but they have some serious top end as well.

it was just a joke man, trust me i know they are fast, but i'm just looking forward to getting into some boost


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sweet doods! glad u got it all worked out!
props to javad for helpin out after hours, thats some dedication


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

kickass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
thanks dude, all the congrats should go to Howard, he has been working hard on getting this car to this stage!!!
We still got a list of stuff to do before its on the road.
*1. Need to reflash the ECU so that we can tune one of the GPO's to be used for the IAC valve (only available on more recent flashes)*
2. Fix the Fuel Rail, as it seems to have a tiny leak on the end.
3. Still need to get the Turn signals working
*4. Hook up the Wideband sensor to the Ecu*
5. Hook up the R500, Oil press, Boost, and RPM gauges
6. Install the N75 Boost controller Valve.
7. Install the Muffler after its back from powdercoat!
8. Install the Dash and Passenger seat
9. Put fluids in.
10. Tune till need new tires... then but some tires, and tune some more.
11. Install Water Injection and tune for Z06 racing.

_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:50 AM 12-13-2006_

Definetly focus on those two. Make sure all the wideband grounds are seperate. (its really sensitive to noise...and your never going to get a good reading if you have them all bunched up to one ground )
And you need to adjust the wideband voltages in the LM1 programmer and in 034 seperatly. If the curves don't match up...your car is never going to run right....and this robs the most time with peoples 034 installs. 
LM-1 programmer:
1.00V at lambda is: 0.680
0.00V at lambda is: 1.224
034:
WEGO lambda @ 0V: 1.471 
WEGO lambda @ 1V: 0.699
And ditch the boostvalve for now and make or buy a manaul boost valve for initial tuning. Getting the n75 valve to work right with 034 can take a whole day of tunning with a dead on tuned car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GL man....everything else looks really well done. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 


_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:23 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
it was just a joke man, trust me i know they are fast, but i'm just looking forward to getting into some boost

you will do just fine


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

good to hear man.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_
Definetly focus on those two. Make sure all the wideband grounds are seperate. (its really sensitive to noise...and your never going to get a good reading if you have them all bunched up to one ground )
And you need to adjust the wideband voltages in the LM1 programmer and in 034 seperatly. If the curves don't match up...your car is never going to run right....and this robs the most time with peoples 034 installs. 
LM-1 programmer:
1.00V at lambda is: .068
0.00V at lambda is: 1.224
034:
WEGO lambda @ 0V: 1.471 
WEGO lambda @ 1V: 0.699
And ditch the boostvalve for now and make or buy a manaul boost valve for initial tuning. Getting the n75 valve to work right with 034 can take a whole day of tunning with a dead on tuned car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GL man....everything else looks really well done.









Thank you very much for this information, i'm sure it will come in handy Big Time!!!
Much much appreciated.
<3 rene


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

so glad to tear you got here up and running http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I hope to have a running car again within a month an a half.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

mike I thought I was going to graduate before this thing was done, but it seems your getting real close. May '07 I'll have my new car and a degree and you'll have your sick build. We ride mike. We ride or die May '07.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_
Definetly focus on those two. Make sure all the wideband grounds are seperate. (its really sensitive to noise...and your never going to get a good reading if you have them all bunched up to one ground )
And you need to adjust the wideband voltages in the LM1 programmer and in 034 seperatly. If the curves don't match up...your car is never going to run right....and this robs the most time with peoples 034 installs. 
LM-1 programmer:
1.00V at lambda is: .068
0.00V at lambda is: 1.224
034:
WEGO lambda @ 0V: 1.471 
WEGO lambda @ 1V: 0.699
And ditch the boostvalve for now and make or buy a manaul boost valve for initial tuning. Getting the n75 valve to work right with 034 can take a whole day of tunning with a dead on tuned car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GL man....everything else looks really well done.









Can't you use the 0-5V output from the LM-1 to scale the 034? Would be a lot more accurate then the 0-1V reference.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (keychain12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds like you guys are making progress!! Way to be Mikey.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_
Can't you use the 0-5V output from the LM-1 to scale the 034? Would be a lot more accurate then the 0-1V reference.

Nope. 
And the 0-1V reference is dead on accurate....since it is a wideband sensor. Its more about the ecu being able to use the wideband as the primary 02 sensor than an accuracy of scales. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once you get the wideband working...and map the IAC under coolant temp vs rpm in your GPO's combined with wideband reference closed loop your car should start up and idle like factory. I even have a remote starter hooked up to mine.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

mike.
granted the pass stays open im leavin for rentin in like 2-3 hours. so ill be hittin you up this weekend to check the biatch out and do a little shoot for rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep it goin


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_mike.
granted the pass stays open im leavin for rentin in like 2-3 hours. so ill be hittin you up this weekend to check the biatch out and do a little shoot for rob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
keep it goin









Solid, i think howard may be working on thie car this evening, so i will probably try and get over there this weekend for another update and stuff... hit me up later.
drive carefully dude, i heard its going to be dangerous conditions tonight. (wind)


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

You know Andy is giddy like a little girl to go see his Jetta now that is has been Flipped!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

damn, im headin to baker for the weekend, guess ill have to wait to check out the beasties!
im stoked to see andy's car too! i have heard promising tails of boooost


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*

He's had the boost...now its just gonna be cooler boost.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

I had lunch with Rob a couple of hours ago and he said tha he got almost everything wrapped up on andy's car last night. He said he pulled an all nighter and worked on it till 4:30 this morning then went to work. Needless to say he looked alittle tire. But he said everything was looking good I think he only had a few little things to take care of tonight and take it for a test drive


----------



## ShadyVW (Aug 13, 2002)

Damn Mike, I just stumbled onto this post and I read the whole thing. Everything looks amazing and I'm loving the whole project.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I had lunch with Rob a couple of hours ago and he said tha he got almost everything wrapped up on andy's car last night. He said he pulled an all nighter and worked on it till 4:30 this morning then went to work. Needless to say he looked alittle tire. But he said everything was looking good I think he only had a few little things to take care of tonight and take it for a test drive









got almost everything straightened out. 
we were runnin a 3 1/4" t bolt where a 3 inch was needed, blew that bad boy right off when i hit boost, butafter searchin the garage i found a few extra t bolts from the orginal S/C install, so ill try those tomorrow. drivin home i blew it off when it hit boost. so hopefully itll be an easy fix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
other than that it looks MONEYYYY








mike, hit me up tomorrow when your goin to howards if you are 
_Modified by vr6freak at 11:51 PM 12-14-2006_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by vr6freak at 12:10 AM 12-15-2006_


_Modified by vr6freak at 12:11 AM 12-15-2006_


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

wow this car is insane. i have been watching closely but never posted wowwwww sick work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*

very very nice. Congrats







to you and the crew.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

i can't wait for the call to hear it running. Mike babbling like a school girl after he got him some booooost.

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (vlkslvr)*

one ??? mike in that vid how is the car running w/ no piping to the intake from the turbo







just wonderin








btw congrats bra


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

With the 034 EMS he has eliminated the maf and is now utilizing a map sensor....lucky sucka.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

ok fellas hows this hoe doin!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ok fellas hows this hoe doin! 

The power outage hit us hard, i have been without power at the place where i was styaing since thurs, and i think howard had his power out for a little while too... -so the last few days have been a waste in the cold 25 degree dark. Well, i picked up a set of 24 spark plugs (Bosch F6DTC) - might look to start using the NGK's though, on another person's suggestion.
Howard i believe is working on getting the wideband's hooked up, and starting on the gauges in the interior (dont forget about the turn signals howie!!!) - and i will be hopefully dropping by there in the next day or so to get an update.
The new software is flashed onto the ECU, and so the IAC can be controoled by one of the GPO's correctly now, and this should allow the car to idle a lot better. - After we get the gauges done, tune in some more of the fuel, it should be good to get on the street for some street tuning.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yeah man i feel ya! im lookin at another 5-7 days without power!
good to hear you guys are soo close to driving!
in the plugs, in my roomates race car (high comp 1.8) we switched from the bosch plugs to some iridium NGK's and holy crap what a difference


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ we switched from the bosch plugs to some iridium NGK's and holy crap what a difference









Did the same thing in my buddies WRX and it was an insane difference, why i suggested them over the summer to ya mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

I love the FDTC6 on a boosted Vr. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jatterbu (Dec 20, 2006)

Mike! how come you never respond to my Myspace comments! I'm gonna go cut myself now.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (jatterbu)*

pictures with the piping installed. now


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Ya I want to see some pics... inspiring me to do some work on my beast.....


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

Just watched the video. It's a shame when you pour all this money into a project and still have a stained expansion tank on.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Just watched the video. It's a shame when you pour all this money into a project and still have a stained expansion tank on.









bwahaha thats funny!
oh man, your car will make over 500hp, its too bad one small thing isnt show quality in the engine bay...what a waste


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_Just watched the video. It's a shame when you pour all this money into a project and still have a stained expansion tank on.









hahaha, $15 dollar part!!
i was planning on getting a new one at some point


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

I just read every page of this 31 page thread. Awesome build man, everything looks great.
I agree, ditch the n75 valve, and just run a hose from a pressure source to the side port on the wastegate (that'll run whatever your spring is). 
What camera are you shooting with?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87 VW GTI* »_I just read every page of this 31 page thread. Awesome build man, everything looks great.
I agree, ditch the n75 valve, and just run a hose from a pressure source to the side port on the wastegate (that'll run whatever your spring is). 
What camera are you shooting with?

thanks man, i shoot with a Canon 30D
The N75 valve will determine the boost from the closed loop control that 034efi has designed.
I dont want to just run a set boost off of the wastegate, i want to be able to change the boost level as needed without having to chang out the spring.
this is what the N75 is for...


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
thanks man, i shoot with a Canon 30D
The N75 valve will determine the boost from the closed loop control that 034efi has designed.
I dont want to just run a set boost off of the wastegate, i want to be able to change the boost level as needed without having to chang out the spring.
this is what the N75 is for...

Granted yes. But as stated earlier, it can take alot of time to dial the valve in. I'm saying just for tuning purposes, tune with something more stable. The last thing you want is a boost spike into a cell that is untuned


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

Yea...
And I'm sure you are planning on running some high boost. The n75 isn't the most reliable valve....even after mapping it perfectly in the gpo 2d map.








Just letting you know from experience. In theory the n75 sounds fantastic......but in real life just stick with a mbc. Use that extra GPO for something fun like nitrous or as a driver for an extra injector for lets say alchy injection










_Modified by bongoRA3 at 2:46 AM 12-26-2006_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*

Mike has an insane tuner to dial it in. Nothing is going to go wrong, and if it did, i'm sure Bill wouldn't want Mike to have the need to badmouth his engine


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Good work Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_Yea...
And I'm sure you are planning on running some high boost. The n75 isn't the most reliable valve....even after mapping it perfectly in the gpo 2d map.








Just letting you know from experience. In theory the n75 sounds fantastic......but in real life just stick with a mbc. Use that extra GPO for something fun like nitrous or as a driver for an extra injector for lets say alchy injection









aah gotcha... i'm not planning on starting to tune off the boost control rght away. most definitely the spring first, and then the controller when we need it.
The reason i went with the N75 is because Javad at 034efi told me that is the one i should be running, and he will be flying up to tune the car.... most probably we wont be running it for the first 10lbs of boost, but run that directly off the wastegate, i am sure that we will only be installing the boost control when we need it (once we tune past 10lbs)
if we have issues with it, its a simple small part to replace










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:28 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Very nice work, and local too, much props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
The reason i went with the N75 is because Javad at 034efi told me that is the one i should be running, and he will be flying up to tune the car.... 

Damn how much is that costing?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

turns out when you build ganster shizz, people are more inclined to help















how goes it mikey! you guys see alittle road time yet?


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

hes been to busy with his other gangstar project


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

should have seen the faces people made today when we were rollin around in that. Can't wait till that is finished too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike Ngo (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*









love your wallpaper


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Mike Ngo)*

Love'n that A8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I need to build a gangsta whip like that to DD in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Smokey the Bandit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Smokey the Bandit* »_Love'n that A8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . I need to build a gangsta whip like that to DD in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks man!
I spoke to Howard tonight, the car has not been worked on the last week for holidays sake, but it should get wrapped up to the point of being on the road next week.
look for a new photo update next week.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Just a quick update from tonight
I am finally done with all my holiday family stuff and this stupid cold I got is almost gone so I spent a few hours out in the shop tonight 
I got some of the stock gauges working still need to get the tach speedo and temp gauge working so if anyone has any help from there expeirances with standalone vr's and getting the stock cluster to work because if looks like most stuff went through the stock ecu then then to the cluster that would be great.
Also got the turn signals working this was an old problem from before we started this project just thought I would share that becuase mike was really happy to have them working again.
Mike and I got the new update loaded into the computer and Rob at Flipside called and told me he got he muffler back from the coater so I can get that back in tomorrow and start the car up for some more tuning. The thing is to dame loud with out it








I think mike should be doing a pic update soon so stay tuned for some close to finished pics


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

For the tach signal, try to put a pull-up resistor (4,7K or a little more) between output signal and +12V, most outputs on standalones are open collector and need a pull-up resistor on high impedance actuators (like a tach meter). 
For the temp gauge on the cluster, doesn't it have it's own sensor, separated from the engine wire loom and ECU? From what I know on older engines it’s a four pin double sensor (green or yellow) mounted on the coolant housing, one sensor is for the temp gauge and the other is for the after run cooling system.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Yeah I see the coolant temp sensor and afterrun fan diagram in the bently but the current goes to another current track that goes through the stock ecu.
I will have to look at it again maybe I was just not seeing it right it was late last night.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Front end is apart again.
1. the Fuel rail is off to fix a small fuel leak
2. the bumper support is off cut out more for some more intercooler airflow!!
























































the Muffler is back all nice and black and shiz


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

almost there! looking tight


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*

bumpo deluxo!
ill be out through the hood this weekend, you fellas gonna be around?


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

I have to work on sat but I should be out there working on it most of sunday


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (JettaT)*

What did you use for the muffler ?


----------



## vr6sarah (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_What did you use for the muffler ?

what do you mean, that is the muffler!!
its a Magnaflow!


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Mike.. car looks like it's coming along nicely! Just wanted to thank you for answering some of my questions the other day







I'll be sending some stuff out to get coated soon and I dropped Rob an email.
Thanks again mang, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95mk3jetta8v (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: (vr6sarah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6sarah* »_
what do you mean, that is the muffler!!
its a Magnaflow!

I think he means: 
"What process did you use to coat/cover/seal/colorize the muffler"
Awesome project. Been following it for months... Keep up the great work!
- RIck


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (95mk3jetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95mk3jetta8v* »_
I think he means: 
"What process did you use to coat/cover/seal/colorize the muffler"
Awesome project. Been following it for months... Keep up the great work!
- RIck

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (95mk3jetta8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95mk3jetta8v* »_
I think he means: 
"What process did you use to coat/cover/seal/colorize the muffler"
Awesome project. Been following it for months... Keep up the great work!
- RIck

Thanks for the kind words...
sorry i was drunk when i replied with my gf's name...
The muffler was powdercoated with a textured black... just a simple powdercoat. - cost me about 80$ if i remember. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
sorry i was drunk when i replied with my gf's name... 










sucks we couldn't hang out, but when I come home I am going to make a trip up there and Mr. Kippen you are at the top of the list to grab a drink with!! 

I love the progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn)*

where did you get your parts coated at? somewhere local? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (killerrabbittruck)*

nice a8 foooooooooooooker....now get that mk3 vrt werkin


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (killerrabbittruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerrabbittruck* »_where did you get your parts coated at? somewhere local? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes, i believe the name of the place is RMC... i will get the information for you and post up, they are in South Seattle.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

RMC did my Miata roll bar. They do very nice work.








Bar by Flipside......of course.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_RMC did my Miata roll bar. They do very nice work.








Bar by Flipside......of course.









and if you use it like that, you'll die in the first accident you're in. Please tell me you've wrapped it with cage foam.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

I don't have the car anymore. I parted it out and sold it to Sport Compact Car magazine. I wore a star spangled helmet for daily driving. I also sat 8" below the bars.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

bump for progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope to see you friday buddy.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_ I wore a star spangled helmet for daily driving. I also sat 8" below the bars.

please tell me you still have this helmet


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

So, turns out that the 2 12inch Derale fans are too big behind the radiator and they hit the alternator on one side just ever so slightly.... so they are for sale!!!
I just ordered up 2 10 inch Derale electric fans that will be taking care of the cooling from now on.
Hopefully we will have our fuel rail situation squared away sometime in the next few days, and the front end should end up back on the car in no time.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to howard for all the work he is putting in even with his gf due with his baby next week.... thanks homie


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to howard for all the work he is putting in even with his gf due with his baby next week.... thanks homie









oh snap! congrats howard!


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_please tell me you still have this helmet









I wear it daily. Nothing gets the ladies going like a guy with a Captain America Helmet and a Vr6 Turbo


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Well do to the snow last night it took me 4.5 hours to get home 
I got home at 9:45 so needless to say I didn't want to go out in the cold shop and work but I should be off work early to day and start working on it again


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

14deg up here in the ham right now. Hopefully that car will be done by the time I move back next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bump for a nice sunny (cold as f*CK!) day









_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_ Hopefully that car will be done by the time I move back next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks like you'll be able to cash in that ride ticket from me soon then


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*

bump!
tried to work on my rabbit this weekend, turns out i didnt remember to put anti-freeze in before the cold stint, i now have one frozen ass dub!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

mike whats goin on with this thing. wheres the picture of your audi too


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

mike I noticed that the beast lives and runs now. Sick! Throw up those audi shots with wheels. I only got to see the ones on josh's cell.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_mike whats goin on with this thing. wheres the picture of your audi too

yo Joe... i cant post the pics of the audi just yet








As for the GTI, this is the deal...
1. Howard (i believe) is now a daddy, so i dont expect that he will have the time at the moment to work on this, and i dont expect it of him either.
2. We are waiting on a fuel rail from USRT that we are hoping will fit underneath the stock intake manifold runner - mainly because the current fuel rail would not stop leaking, and we need a new one.
3. the fans have arrived from Summit, - 2 10" derale tornado electric fans, that will end up replacing the 2 12 inch fans.
4. still need to finish installing the rest of the gauges and it should be done on the interior.
as i said, Howard has a ton going on right now, and i dont expect that we will have much done on this for the next week or two, but the car is close, and all the parts are making their way here, so we should have very little to complete once this snowstorm blows over and we get back into 40-50 degree weather. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

we made a custom fuel rail using Ross Machine Racing Dash 6 universal fuel rail and it fit perfectly underneath the stock manifold.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (radokid88)*

Well like Mike says I have been alittle busy with the birth of my daughter. She is perfect!!! 
She arrived at 12:58 am on sunday the 14th she wieghts 8lb and 4oz
she is 19.5" long. She deliveried with out any problems. My girlfriend is doing great and we are both so happy.
Here is a quick pic of the her 
I will post more soon once I get some sleep.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

congrats howard! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

is the car going to get finished with WideOpenTuning?








Congrats Howard. 


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 2:29 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_congrats howard! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Howard will be finishing the install until tuning is underway with 034







no hurry, the weather has not been perfect anyways


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good to hear bro.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

congrats howard.

Mike is so patient


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

spoke to howard last night, and he said he will be working on it all week this week.
so i should be over there tonight, got to drop off the new fans, and apart from that, we are still waiting on the new fuel rail to arrive.
last things to do from there is to get the temp gauge working on the cluster, and hook up the widebands, install the R500, boost gauge, and etc.... and then we should be onto tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

I'm just sitting back....waiting for the call


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_I'm just sitting back....waiting for the call









that makes a few of us homie


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn)*

swet ass build.. watching till the end lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tspeed!)*

Congrats!!!!! She is beautiful! God bless her momma too!


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (jamaicula)*

exactly which fans did you end up getting? summit has like 300 different kinds of fans so its hard to sift through....lol.... im looking at doing the same thing on my build... putting the rad further back... etc...
im shure youve said it already... but why did you ditch the other ones?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_exactly which fans did you end up getting? summit has like 300 different kinds of fans so its hard to sift through....lol.... im looking at doing the same thing on my build... putting the rad further back... etc...
im shure youve said it already... but why did you ditch the other ones?

I picked up 2 Derale Tornado 10 inch fans.
i originally had 2 Derale Tornado 12 inch fans, but they wont fit behind the radiator without hitting the alternator, so the 2 10 inch fans will have to be installed to replace those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I picked up 2 Derale Tornado 10 inch fans.


just incase your wondering i got them at Summit here:
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

awesome.... so how much clearance do you have? how much room did you leave for the engine to move around?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (mk3_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3_vdub* »_awesome.... so how much clearance do you have? how much room did you leave for the engine to move around?

well, now that we aren't mounting it right in front of the alternator, there should be at least a few inches for clearance in front of the engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

the motor lifts and heads toward the firewall, not toward the front of the car. They got this down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (VEE-DUBBER)*

Well Mike came by last night and dropped off the new fans for the car and I got them installed and mostly wired I hope to finish the wiring tonight


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










































(an e-sixxer for the new papa http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (VWralley)*

HArd decels throw the engine forward about an inch or 2, Plan for this,or plan to make repairs.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (Scrubbs)*

I have taken into account the engine movement and that is the reasoning for the smaller fans. I won't build a car that will self destruct.
I assure all that the fans will be fine and will flow plenty of air.


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (Scrubbs)*

If you have a VR6 turbo like his odds are he has good motor mounts.
Movement should not be an issue. If he does not have good mounts he is wasting alot of money on other stuff haahah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (bmxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxvr6* »_If you have a VR6 turbo like his odds are he has good motor mounts.
Movement should not be an issue. If he does not have good mounts he is wasting alot of money on other stuff haahah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I currently have Turn2 Motor mounts in there!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

I got the IAT and fans almost done tonight just have to run one more wire.
should be able to finish up tomorow
and I am getting together with rob to try and get the fuel rail sorted out too


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*

We only ran a single fan on Justin's setup and ECT was always in check. You guys are golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (MKII16v)*

Well I got the fans all done today and they look like they will work great. I had rob over here a few minutes ago and he is going to try and get the fuel rail problem resolved soon then the car will be ready to run again and start testing the standalone and gauges. 
I will also have to go through and check for leaks. Then finish up a few more wiring details and we can take it for a spin
I am looking to get this thing on the road in the next few weeks if all goes well and we have all parts.
I have made good progress in the last few days so look for a pic update soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*

awesome


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss ([email protected])*

sweet work dude! man those fuel rails are a freakin pain to seal sometimes!!!








been out tweakin on my roomates 8vT jetta, man boost is fun! but its a whole nother ball game than tuning NA cars! im sure u know this by now though


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (VWralley)*

Cant wait to come by Howie, thanks for the good update!!!
I will try head over there in the next few days to get a photo update... Micorsoft has me by the balls at the moment.


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Cant wait to come by Howie, thanks for the good update!!!
I will try head over there in the next few days to get a photo update... Micorsoft has me by the balls at the moment.









Ha! Now you know what its like to work full-time for BillG. No overtime pay. Just hope you get a good performance bonus for all the hard work


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
Ha! Now you know what its like to work full-time for BillG. No overtime pay. Just hope you get a good performance bonus for all the hard work









yeah, its paying off, but it doesn't come free


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

HOLY CRAPPP that was a lot of reading and saving of pictures....but i finally made it to the end
what do i have to look forward too???


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (mk3_vdub)*

Awesome Mikey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (K04A1)*

keep it up.
lookin good kippen.
i promise you a ride in the purple jettar next time im home.
if not, you get a 6 pack of your choice


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (vr6freak)*

Ok Rob just stopped by with the fuel rail it is almost there just a tiny bit more tweekin and it will fit great and will not leak so stay tuned


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Ok Rob just stopped by with the fuel rail it is almost there just a tiny bit more tweekin and it will fit great and will not leak so stay tuned









this means that much closer








what an epic journey








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Ok Rob just stopped by with the fuel rail it is almost there just a tiny bit more tweekin and it will fit great and will not leak so stay tuned









Good to hear. i cant wait to rail the piss out of this car..


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_
Good to hear. i cant wait to rail the piss out of this car..









your a strange one rene


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Ok Rob just stopped by with the fuel rail it is almost there just a tiny bit more tweekin and it will fit great and will not leak so stay tuned









Spoke to Rob this morning, he mentioned that the rail is completed, so we should be able to get her running again








Look for a photo update this weekend


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
your a strange one rene
















haha wait till i get behind the wheel of your piece. hahaha


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Spoke to Rob this morning, he mentioned that the rail is completed, so we should be able to get her running again








Look for a photo update this weekend









SCHWING!

_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_
haha wait till i get behind the wheel of your piece. hahaha

scary thought...
scary








but i guess not much worse than me driving it. haha


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (vr6freak)*

I figured as much. Was just throwing the info out there, Some peopel never think about the opposite reaction,decel really throws the engine forward, even with new or Hi perf mounts. We are always trying to find a few extra mm's, in the manifold area for fans or what ever,Plus Im sure you accounted for wear on the mounts. Get some new pics up , so we ALL can see.


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (Scrubbs)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to doing it right.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (shotofgmplease)*

Ok
Today I spent a few good hours out in the shop on the mikes car.
I got the new fuel rail in and plumbed and we have no leaks so that is a big thing checked of the list.
I installed the front end for the last time and installed the cold side boost tube.
I got almost all the vacum lines completed jus a few little thing to finish up. 
I pumped the old gas out and put in some new fresh gas. I didn't want mike to try and tune the car on year old gas.
It is getting closer and closer to being done I can see the light at the end of the tunnel








Mike wasn't able to make it by tonight but said he would try to in the next couple of days so pics should be up soon


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (JettaT)*

sweet, keep it up guys


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

isnt there a place that sells the SRIs just like that?? ive seen em somewhere


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

wow finally the time is gettin very close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif great work guys cant wait to see some vids and final pics. Congrats.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_isnt there a place that sells the SRIs just like that?? ive seen em somewhere

flipsidecustoms.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

i can smell the tires burning already


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_flipsidecustoms.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

there she blowsss


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i can smell the tires burning already









i thouht i smelled some rubber...i just couldnt quite put my finger on where it was coming from


----------



## Boxy Squad (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

This is gonna be a monster. I love all ur work and effort. Most people would of gave up. lol


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i can smell the tires burning already









that was my one wheel of fire! muahaha.
werd up kippen. this thing gonna be runnin by presidents day?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_that was my one wheel of fire! muahaha.
werd up kippen. this thing gonna be runnin by presidents day?

Fu(k the presidents. BUCOOOOOC!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Checked out the car... its coming along very smoothly
the fans are so trick, they turned out even better than i was expecting








The wiring in the engine bay is completed... still have to finish up the wiring for the gauges and widebands on the interior and put the dash back in.
from there, i believe that were good to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

excellent...


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

and the updated picturessssssss


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_and the updated picturessssssss

possibly tonight... i'm in the middle of moving house


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

where you off too there mike?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_where you off too there mike? 

I got a new place in KennyDale!!
Its got a Massive 2 car garage, so i'm really stoked.
we will have to pull everyone together for a gtg kegger when i get settled in.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
we will have to pull everyone together for a gtg kegger when i get settled in.

oh sweet dude, kennydale eh? 
u now have your first RSVP for that gtg!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Not this weekend, but the weekend After, Can't miss AF4Oman concert on the 10th


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Major photo update coming tomorrow... i have been moving since friday, and I had to work tonight.
i look forward to getting some new pics up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

congrats on the new place. Sarah told me that you were moving.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

The Long awaited Photo update!!!
Fans are Done, you can barely see the wiring, because its so damn clean
























The New fuel rail is in place








The Bumper support has been plasma cut and is re-installed








The Tial Blow off valve is installed








All of the piping is done and installed







.
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







All For Today!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

looks good mike! how long till tuning takes place?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif my friend


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

niceeee...im still drooling


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
The Tial Blow off valve is installed










CLEAN.!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (veedub11)*

ok its together... now go drive that hoe!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_looks good mike! how long till tuning takes place?

Depends on when everything gets done...
The engine is 98% completed. At least the wiring has been finished...
1. Still need to install the water-lines for the turbo
2. Need to install the Catch Can and N75 Boost control Valve
3. Re-Install the bumper, Turbo Blanket, Rain tray, and Hood.
4. Re-Install the Dash, and Other misc interior pieces.
5. Install the R500, and other gauges (already wired, just need to be hooked up) - Stock Cluster is all operational (- rpm).
6. Install the Passenger Seat.
Thats about all I can think of right now, but the list is definitely getting smaller every day


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

excellent work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Depends on when everything gets done...
The engine is 98% completed. At least the wiring has been finished...
1. Still need to install the water-lines for the turbo
2. Need to install the Catch Can and N75 Boost control Valve
3. Re-Install the bumper, Turbo Blanket, Rain tray, and Hood.
4. Re-Install the Dash, and Other misc interior pieces.
5. Install the R500, and other gauges (already wired, just need to be hooked up) - Stock Cluster is all operational (- rpm).
6. Install the Passenger Seat.
Thats about all I can think of right now, but the list is definitely getting smaller every day
















besides the dash an water lines thats one day max! im starting the countdown now...


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Looks great Mike! 
*Loving* the wiring job on the whole car - fans especially. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

Looking good
cant wait to see it done!


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*

wow you guys have improved so much. Skill wise I am talking. Never seen any of his work before but man this is killer. 

Congrats to you guys. Cant wait to see vids of this bad boy.

-DM


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

i say you leave to hood out of the picture especially at WW 07


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_besides the dash an water lines thats one day max! im starting the countdown now...








 So it should be driving somewhat this weekend? I would hope so with that small list of things so simple. Wiring looks nice


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

lookin good mike.
the bumper support looks even better now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill be home in about a week and a half. cant wait to see it in person.
now that you live closer i'll be at your place bugging you more often


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Looking good, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it finished in person


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

inspiring. cant wait to make a trip back home next weekend, check out the new place, maybe get a ride in that beast


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

Well, we ran into a snag this morning...
034EFI has 4 output GPO's for the stage IIC
2 of them are native to .25 amps
and the other 2 are native to 8 amps.
The problem is that you cannot run a fuel pump, fans, or those types of devices off of a standard relay like Howard has installed on only .25 amps. 
034 has a solution with this, they ship a new board that you run along side with the ECU, and it outputs 4 GPO's at 8 amps each... allowing you to essentially have 4 GPO's at 8 amps, and 2 at .25 amps.
this board has been ordered, and is on its way to washington, from there, we should have the fans, fuel pump, IAC, and N75 working correctly off of the 034 GPO's 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Javad @ 034efi for the quick help.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Congrats on the new house mike. Cant wait to see this done too, gonne be crazy to say the least bro


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Man waiting on more parts, but glad it was taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get this thing goinnggg!


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Home stretch kinda stuff man. Can't wait to see some vid's. And a new home besides... congrats dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (GTI451)*

woot!
ill be hittin you up this weekend kippen. you better be around and the roads better be dry back home!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

What's the w3rd Kiptronic?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

WW07 isn't too far off


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Looks killer. Keep up the good work..


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Craige-O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Craige-O* »_Looks killer. Keep up the good work..

x2


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTI451)*

question...where did you hook up the water lines for your turbo? im running the same turbo and wanna look at my options. thanks


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_question...where did you hook up the water lines for your turbo? im running the same turbo and wanna look at my options. thanks

The water lines have not been hooked up yet.
We will most probably be tapping the feed from the heater core, and the retun to the overflow on the coolant bottle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just spoke to howard, and we are waiting on instructions and stuff to get hold from 034 to find out exactly how this new piece that we got from 034 needs to be wired up, and that also means that howie has to rewire the relays to work with this... which definitely sucks.
apart from that - howie said that he will be running all the wirirng for the gauges into the interior today and getting started on that, and hopefully be able to get the instructions in the next day or two for the relay box, and get the car running right after that.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Well, we ran into a snag this morning...
034EFI has 4 output GPO's for the stage IIC
2 of them are native to .25 amps
and the other 2 are native to 8 amps.
The problem is that you cannot run a fuel pump, fans, or those types of devices off of a standard relay like Howard has installed on only .25 amps. 
034 has a solution with this, they ship a new board that you run along side with the ECU, and it outputs 4 GPO's at 8 amps each... allowing you to essentially have 4 GPO's at 8 amps, and 2 at .25 amps.
this board has been ordered, and is on its way to washington, from there, we should have the fans, fuel pump, IAC, and N75 working correctly off of the 034 GPO's 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Javad @ 034efi for the quick help.

Just incase you guys were wondering, here is the board that Arrived!!
















here is the 034 description... " This relay board contains 4 discretely controllable relays, two are typically powered via a switched ignition source for general power to the ecu and devices like injectors and coils.
The two smaller (still 30AMP rated) relays are setup with ground triggers for use on any of the 034EFI general purpose outputs. Fuel pump and cooling fan/pump control are the most common uses, but there's many other devices that can be used with these."


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I'm late to the party, big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif on this build up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vintage empire)*

1200-th post


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Absolutely splendiferous work. Great photos, too.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (tachycardia)*

mike I have 50







's and we are drinking them all. Bug howard more to move faster. I hope ALL the wiring for the gauges was completed today, otherwise it's sad like the rain outside.







This thread is an anxiety maker


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

everytime i see this thread $$$$ roll in front of my eyes..lol


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Am pM HooDluM)*

I just spoke to howie.
The relay box is going to be finished tonight, and i will get some new photos of all of that tomorrow (which means that the IAC and Fuel pump should work off of the GPO's finally).
Tomorrow/tonight howie will also be doing the final wiring on the wideband for the 034 input - the car will not be started until this is done so that the wideband can be "zero'd out" before getting exhaust running with it.
this weekend i'm going to help howard install the dash, and the wiring on the gauges should be just about completed.
Coming up with a plan to finish up the water lines, and hopefully that will be a quick job, we are investigating to which would be the best way to do these, so if you guys have some input, please feel free to throw down some ideas.
thats the update for today!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

one year in 5 days


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

*The relay box is finished!!*
Confirmed that the IAC, Fuel pump and all the GPO's are working properly
(we cannot test the fan yet, as the car needs to come up to the correct temp to turn them on) - but there is a way to test it out through 034, and those will be tested tomorrow.
the Wideband sensors will be hooked up tomorrow, and that means we can fire her up for some more tuning again!!!








I will have another photo update tomororw


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

ill be in the hood this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

The wideband is all hooked up and working in the 034.
since we upgraded the firmware on the ECU, the car is not starting, we need to get the default values back to where we had them for the first time we started it.... I personally have a feeling that the "teeth to tdc" might be off, but apart from that, we should be able to get hold of Javad tomorrow and get some input on getting this sucker started again and running good








dash and gauges still planned to be done this weekend.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I am excited. Tight in the pants excited


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_one year in 5 days









oh man, thats horrible.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

almost there. If it's running more than around the block tomorrow hit up my work and you'll get some free cleaning. I know its gotta be dusty from sitting for so long. Superwash and some wax, maybe even a buff.....it's on me


----------



## Shades (Jan 31, 2007)

I just read all 35 pages of this. And I am, needless to say, speechless. This project has dropped my jaw, many a time.
Keep up the fantastic work, beautiful car, gorgeous engine, Fantastic project


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Shades)*

I think I heard a noise in the shop tonight








And for some reason it made Mike smile


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I think I heard a noise in the shop tonight








And for some reason it made Mike smile









thats an understatment!!!!!
the car started up perfect and idles so nice!
*SHE RUNS!* (again...and much better)
http://www.mkippen.com/images/...s.wmv



































































































































































































































_Modified by theflygtiguy at 12:22 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

thats just awesome


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

thats amazing, congrats man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna be a beast


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

i got a call from sexy kip tonight.
sounds like the beast is a roarin.,
yet im to drunk to know.
kip, call me today.
peaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

sounds like a 3.0 with a 35R not spooling damn that thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_sounds like a 3.0 with a 35R not spooling damn that thing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

suck my balls











_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:47 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I am going to be picking up these new parts today
1. New expansion tank for the coolant
2. a coolant temperature sensor 
3. one freeze plug
4. 2 bottles of coolant
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will be over at howies today, call me if your around


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Peed my pants Mike! Green with envy....







*CONGRATS.*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

Well, we got tons done today.
got a new coolant bottle installed and all hooked up
















I trimmed up the bumper a TINY bit to make sure that the intercooler was not hitting anymore.








then she decided to start pissing coolant from the thermostat housing. So there goes 1 gallon of G12







- ran out to a local vw shop and got a new t-stat housing, new t-stat, and also a new coolant temp sensor with all new o-rings.
















on the job








I got some new photos!! - and i decided that i'm going to re-do my wheels in a satin black (eventually). we still got to install the muffler tip, and i'm working on sourcing a new abt lip for the front that we can smooth and paint.








































After all of that, we put some more coolant in it, and fired her up- after idling about 10 minutes, the fans would not come on and the coolant temp sensor was not reading... 
a few phone calls later, and some testing, it turned out that the 034 was wired up for the wrong sensor... we had the 4 pin coolant temp sensor wired up, where it was actually supposed to be the 2 pin coolant sensor. so a few snips here, some soldering, and a little more coolant there, and we had the fans working, and the coolant temp reading just right
















the dash and gauges should go in tomorrow, howie still has to finish the stock rpm, speedo, and coolant temp on the cluster, and that should allow us to take it for a test drive after that.










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 6:42 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

*OH, BIG HUGE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Nate at 034efi,* thank you soo much for taking your time today to answer the phone and help us out with our questions. the car is starting up and idling just right, and i really appreciate yoru time.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

niceeee...this is what i like to hear and seee


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_*OH, BIG HUGE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Nate at 034efi,* thank you soo much for taking your time today to answer the phone and help us out with our questions. the car is starting up and idling just right, and i really appreciate yoru time.

Shot you an IM about some parts Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

awesome







good to see its up and running... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just in time for spring huh?


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

looking good Kippen!!! I can't wait to actually see it on the road again!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (Bruce_M)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif x 1 million Mike!!! !
I will be up in the area next weekend.







I hope we can hook up. I got that little something for you still.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

looking really good! just a heads up, with the ecu on the exhaust tunnel it will get fairly hot.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_looking really good! just a heads up, with the ecu on the exhaust tunnel it will get fairly hot.

Thanks for the heads up.
The ECU is actually mounted on the frame rail for the dash on the right (the gold box) - and the "Relay Box" which is just a switchboard of relays is what you see mounted on the exhaust tunnel... i'm not sure if that will matter, but i don think that the heat that will be generated from there will affect the relays at all.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yo dude! stoked you got er up an running!!








im just down at work in tukwilla, you wanna meet up for a min when i finish up here (bout an hour or so)?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Speedo is working!
Howard is wiring up the stock temp gauge, and stock RPM (which does not seem to be very straight forward).
dash may go in later tonight, but there is still quite a lot of wiring to do for the rest of the gauges (rpm, R500, oil press, boost) .
so thats the update for now, and we got the new software for the LC-1 wideband, and we should have full AFR's reading by this evening!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yeah sweet. i'll come down this upcoming weekend maybe i can check it out....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

i heard it run today. sounds waay burly


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

joe you need to get ahold of Jay. It's been far too long. Go into CN and confront him in person


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 1:49 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

dash in then?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_joe you need to get ahold of Jay. It's been far too long. Go into CN and confront him in person

there is more to it then that...










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:08 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Looks siiick







Good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

I am planning on putting the dash back in today. I worked on the temp and tach for awhile last night but didn't get them working properly so I will be getting started with that this morning and trying to get the dash in by this afternoon


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I am planning on putting the dash back in today. I worked on the temp and tach for awhile last night but didn't get them working properly so I will be getting started with that this morning and trying to get the dash in by this afternoon

Sucks that those gauges are being such a pain man... i didn't think that getting the RPM was going to be easy though, as i said before, the guys i have seen that got it working had to take the cluster apart for some reason splice some crap in... although i would think that if you found the correct wire in the fuse box like you were looking at yesterday, there is no real difference.








I am really looking forward to stopping by after work and getting a new photo/video update - could you install that LC-1 programmer and see if thats working too?










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:52 AM 2-26-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Howie, this thread on the RPM signal from SDS to the stock tach might help you out.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2018268


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I am really looking forward to stopping by after work and getting a new photo/video update 

i like where your going with that. Also i think that the Satin black wheels will look good with the new tails.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Mike you should give Eddie a jingle and see if he can help you more out with getting the tach signal. I mean he does know our clusters well, he rebuilt mine for me. Just a thought.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (6T1)*

this thread makes me want to build a motor for boost..


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

get the lower strip on that grill painted sonnnn


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Well I spent a few hours out there today and wasn't able to get the stock tach or coolant temp gauges working so if anyone has any tips I could sure use them. I have a guy that I am going to talk to next week who is a wiring guru so maybe he can shed some light on the problem.
But I went ahead and got the dash in and started to put things back together. I also fixed the small oil leak at the turbo drain line.
I have to do some family stuff tonight so I don't think I will make it back out there but I should be able to get back to it tomorrow.
I saw on the news that the weather is going to suck all week so hopefully we can get it read to roll by this weekend.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Hook the tach signal from the coil drivers to the tach wire off the cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

its one wire
can you splice it into the existing harness though? without pulling it?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_Hook the tach signal from the coil drivers to the tach wire off the cluster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I believe that Howard has already tried this...


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

w3rd to your mother. geeze Mike what's wrong with you, unpainted parts on that car. geeze what a ghetto ride


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I believe that Howard has already tried this...









Strange..works well for me.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I hooked the wire to the tach wire were it goes into the gauge cluster I haven't tried to hook it directly up to the wire in the gauge cluster harness I think that I will try that tomorrow.
I didn't get to work on it tonight as I had a doc's appointment in the afternoon and some shopping to do with the family so I hope to get out there tomorrow night but I think I may be at work late so we will see


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Great work Howard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

mike.
im home in like a week and a half ish.
i wanna hear this biatch run.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

i'm thinking lucy will get some time on the street this weekend


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i'm thinking lucy will get some time on the street this weekend









i'm thinking you will need to prove it asap! cough cough vid cough


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

The light at the end of tunnel... beautiful.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i'm thinking lucy will get some time on the street this weekend










OHHHHH BOY~!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Looking real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sick project!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

mikes got game like fifty 50 grinds on tony hawk


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Sorry I did nto make it up mike. I am going to be in Tacoma for work this coming week for a few days.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

woooo woooo


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I think he's driving it right NOW


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_I think he's driving it right NOW









The Good....















WOOT
yes, took her for a drive today!
we got the idle tuned in, and we still need to get the wideband sensor all done up. It is going to be awesome to get the R500 working, and to get the rest of the logging working so that we can tune in exactly what we need.
We have our first log, and so far the car has seen 5lbs of boost







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*
Here is the First drive with the car.*
*http://www.mkippen.com/videos/...e.wmv*
more coming VERY soon















The bad...















The headgasket is still leaking coolant after the drive, and so we are going to have to pull everything off and replace the head gasket... but Schimmel is the man, and i'm sure we will have this fixed in a jiffy


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Well it is a big relief for me to see that thing on the road. Mike got me the updated tuning maneul today and I went through and read most of it found a few things that we should have setup before we drove it but we didn't know because we had the old tuning manuel. So after I set some of the base perameters to the right value it seems to run alot better.
I took it out and ran it around the block after I did that and it seems to drive alot better. Still very rich but thats good at this early stage of tuning.
I am going to read throught the udated Plx R500 instructions tonight and hopefully get started installing that tomorrow after work. That thing is fairly complicated so It may take awhile but hopefully by next weekend we will be getting in so serious tuning.
But I can tell you that with almost no tuning and running super rich that car is still fast at 5 psi


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Nice job guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Well it is a big relief for me to see that thing on the road. Mike got me the updated tuning maneul today and I went through and read most of it found a few things that we should have setup before we drove it but we didn't know because we had the old tuning manuel. So after I set some of the base perameters to the right value it seems to run alot better.
I took it out and ran it around the block after I did that and it seems to drive alot better. Still very rich but thats good at this early stage of tuning.
I am going to read throught the udated Plx R500 instructions tonight and hopefully get started installing that tomorrow after work. That thing is fairly complicated so It may take awhile but hopefully by next weekend we will be getting in so serious tuning.
But I can tell you that with almost no tuning and running super rich that car is still fast at 5 psi









all good stuff howard. Today was a biig milestone, i'm really getting excited to start putting down some boost.
Just got to get that headgasket sorted out and regardles of that, cant wait to do some more tuning this week.








Thank you so much for all your hard work bro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:22 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Awesome man you finally got to drive it! Hope to see more soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Not gonna lie, looking forward to you opening it up. That video was definitely a dick tease....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (paullwaull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paullwaull* »_Not gonna lie, looking forward to you opening it up. That video was definitely a dick tease....

you have no idea how hard it was for me to not push that throttle down


----------



## paullwaull (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

haha, I could only imagine....


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (paullwaull)*

Right on. With the head coming off, you might as well throw in some 268's so you could take advantage of that turbo, and scream power out at 7300-7400, and moving a ishton mass of air. no sense in doing cams after you get it tuned in once, then having to re-tune it again for more mods. 
Great job Howard, now i can stop flipping you crap. I gotta stop by this week and check it out, or maybe the car can stop by my place


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

CONGRATS on getting her on the road for her first breath of life....


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_CONGRATS on getting her on the road for her first breath of life....









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
The bad...















The headgasket is still leaking coolant after the drive, and so we are going to have to pull everything off and replace the head gasket... but Schimmel is the man, and i'm sure we will have this fixed in a jiffy









Good to see you driving it finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Did Schimmel assemble the motor for you?
If so are they covering the labor to fix the problem?


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*

Great build. Glad to see it get on the road.


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

wahoo....good to see it running...
now fix the HG and lets get some 40psi vids going


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
Good to see you driving it finally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Did Schimmel assemble the motor for you?
If so are they covering the labor to fix the problem?

Yes, Schimmel did assemble the motor.
Because Schimmel is in New Jersey, and i'm in SEattle, i cannot drive my car over to him to get it fixed for free. Schimmel did offer to meet me half way on the cost (which is much appreciated). I wish schimmel was in seattle at this point








on the good note, schimmel offered me a set of brand new 263 cams to offset the cost of doing the head gasket, whcih will be installed when the headgasket is done. - I have planned to have the gasket and cams installed by Futrell Autowerks in Bellevue 2 weeks from now - and they will warranty the gasket for 30 days not to leak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








all in all, 500$ later, but the good ole "while i'm there, i might as well..." has been taken care of too







- 7500rpm here i come








two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Schimmel, a stand up guy










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:29 AM 3-5-2007_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Yes, Schimmel did assemble the motor.
Because Schimmel is in New Jersey, and i'm in SEattle, i cannot drive my car over to him to get it fixed for free. Schimmel did offer to meet me half way on the cost (which is much appreciated). I wish schimmel was in seattle at this point








on the good note, schimmel offered me a set of brand new 263 cams to offset the cost of doing the head gasket, whcih will be installed when the headgasket is done. - I have planned to have the gasket and cams installed by Futrell Autowerks in Bellevue 2 weeks from now - and they will warranty the gasket for 30 days not to leak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








all in all, 500$ later, but the good ole "while i'm there, i might as well..." has been taken care of too







- 7500rpm here i come








two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Schimmel, a stand up guy









_Modified by theflygtiguy at 10:29 AM 3-5-2007_

SChimmel is a good man (in PA btw







) I have his cards on my desk and pass along anyone I can to him. Its pretty sweet living 10 minutes from him and see hwat kind of crazy Vr goodness he has going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
SChimmel is a good man (in PA btw







) I have his cards on my desk and pass along anyone I can to him. Its pretty sweet living 10 minutes from him and see hwat kind of crazy Vr goodness he has going on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah for sure, he is a good guy, i would love to meet him in person. you are very fortunate to have him so close to you.
anyhow, we should have the head gasket situation sorted out soon, and get some more power with those SP263's. good stuff all around


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I got to hear it start up, and im now kicking myself because i want a VRT. Congrats mike, and the next time im home, hopefully ill get a ride in her fully tuned up.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Good to hear buddy. Let me know if you want that stock gasket as I have an extra new one hanging on the garage wall you can have. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Yes, Schimmel did assemble the motor.
Because Schimmel is in New Jersey, and i'm in SEattle, i cannot drive my car over to him to get it fixed for free. Schimmel did offer to meet me half way on the cost (which is much appreciated). I wish schimmel was in seattle at this point








on the good note, schimmel offered me a set of brand new 263 cams to offset the cost of doing the head gasket, whcih will be installed when the headgasket is done. - I have planned to have the gasket and cams installed by Futrell Autowerks in Bellevue 2 weeks from now - and they will warranty the gasket for 30 days not to leak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all in all, 500$ later, but the good ole "while i'm there, i might as well..." has been taken care of too







- 7500rpm here i come








two http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Schimmel, a stand up guy











Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Caint wait to hear it make some boost


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (dankvwguy)*

Mike you are a baller fo sure..


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

MIKE!!!!!!!!!!! I found the after-drive picture of ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

LOL, wow. just wow. - pretty much


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

mikey, the car is running finally. i'm not sure if I believe it.


----------



## [email protected] Suspension (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (keychain12)*















So mad i was up in WA this past weekend and didnt get to see it..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected] Suspension)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Suspension* »_














So mad i was up in WA this past weekend and didnt get to see it..









that sucks mike, you should have called me up dude


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

bump. whats the word


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_bump. whats the word

cams are on their way, new head gasket is on its way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Howard has gotten a jump on the wiring for the R500, and he says he should get around to finishing most of that up this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i get my steering wheel back today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
going to do the headgasket and cams next weekend, and then start boosting


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
and then start boosting









more vids of this


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
i get my steering wheel back today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
going to do the headgasket and cams next weekend, and then start boosting









Right on chucker of the spear! I was down there today at superior, If i knew I would have picked it up for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is that this weekend or the following weekend? I'm guessing the following one when Malia goes back to CO..?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_
Right on chucker of the spear! I was down there today at superior, If i knew I would have picked it up for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is that this weekend or the following weekend? I'm guessing the following one when Malia goes back to CO..?

yeppers


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Got my new steering wheel!!
Should get her on in the next day or two!
*I will have a bunch of stuff going up for sale this weekend.
fans, AN lines, AN fittings, oil cooler stuff, some gauges, etc- look out for my thread in the FI classifieds*
Apart from that, we are still on schedule to do the cams and the head gasket this weekend coming up, and we should be able to get her doing some fine tuning next week.
Howard has been feeling sick, so there is not much progress on the rest of the gauges, but they should go quick.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif More pics please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

mmm yes more pics


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Got my new steering wheel!!
Should get her on in the next day or two!
*I will have a bunch of stuff going up for sale this weekend.
fans, AN lines, AN fittings, oil cooler stuff, some gauges, etc- look out for my thread in the FI classifieds*
Apart from that, we are still on schedule to do the cams and the head gasket this weekend coming up, and we should be able to get her doing some fine tuning next week.
Howard has been feeling sick, so there is not much progress on the rest of the gauges, but they should go quick.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dammit im going out of town this weekend. what fans are you selling? slim fans? hopeufuly it wont be all gone when i get back sunday. ill check the FI forum to see


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Well, some more fun tomorrow.








Kelly Campbell (mkii16v) is going to be installing the new head gasket, and the cams.
The Cams are http://www.spturbo.com Schimmel 263's - SP263 - Thanks Bill








The Cams will be accompanied by a new head gasket.








And i thought i would post some pics of the Steering wheel with the leather wrapped center.
















So, going to get some driving in tomorrow taking it over to the Kellyman, and get the cams and head gasket installed, then hopefully we can finish up the gauge wiring and get this thing tuned. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

love the new wheel mike, good luck with the install on the HG and cams this weekend


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

nice!


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Mike nice to see you're making more progress. But I was really hoping you would be getting some of Foffa's MkIV-style cams, rather than the MkIII cams you have.
You know why the MkIV-style cams are better with the short-runner intake


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Mike nice to see you're making more progress. But I was really hoping you would be getting some of Foffa's MkIV-style cams, rather than the MkIII cams you have.
You know why the MkIV-style cams are better with the short-runner intake










we'll see, i asked foffa in a thread about those cams a few months back, i dont think they are done yet.
i'm sure it will make power either way.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Well, i blasted a few runs this morning at 10lbs of boost... traction is somewhat of an issue








I took my bro for a ride, and he was all smiles - he had his really nice video camera with us along the ride, so hopefully i will have a video for your guys pretty soon.








Well, got the new steering wheel on. horrible photo, but the light wasn't great, so its really high iso. But i really like it.








here is where we are at.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

what i really want to see, is a video of you driving on or off of those ramps.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

hot jack and ramps. 
whered you get those? haha


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Were half way there tonight
Kelly doesn't like photos much
















Andy doesn't seem to mind photos.








block looks good, head looks good, just getting everything cleaned up and it will all go back together. 3 grinders, 1 trip to schucks, 2 trips to hardware store later


























































_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:45 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

so FAST is makes your moulding sag








we DEMAND video


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Its actually in your garage finally, nice
and how did you get on those ramps, they seam backwords.....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_Its actually in your garage finally, nice
and how did you get on those ramps, they seam backwords.....

LOL, we jacked the car up for that... i dont have jack stands, so these worked out good


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

thank god kelly found his black caulk.... or else we would be in a nipple of trouble










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:35 PM 3-17-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Done for the night, but unfortunately not quite done yet.
Believe it or not, we broke 3 sockets trying to break the sprocket loose from the cam.
Here are the pics
Cleaned everything up.
























Andy gave it his special touch








Lots of bolts to put back








New HG installed















The head is back
















The Stock Cams








What killed our progress tonight
















10lbs video will be uploaded shortly


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

upload that shiz mike.
glad i could lend a hand tonight, definitely stoked for a ride when i come back in april.
and more boost and cams here i come


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

I think we only worked on the car 2 hours and drank the rest of the time.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I think we only worked on the car 2 hours and drank the rest of the time.









haha.
mike drank, you spilled.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Well, here it is, the gti at 10lbs of boost.
I did not have much footage, but it was a blast








*http://www.mkippen.com/videos/VRT10lbs.wmv*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Well, here it is, the gti at 10lbs of boost.
I did not have much footage, but it was a blast








*http://www.mkippen.com/videos/VRT10lbs.wmv*

Also, this was PRE-cams, and in the WET!!


----------



## VR-se6tacy (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (theflygtiguy)*

bumpidy, how do you like the SP 263 cams? Nice idle?


_Modified by VR-se6tacy at 9:00 AM 3-18-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (VR-se6tacy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR-se6tacy* »_bumpidy, how do you like the SP 263 cams? Nice idle?

we have not finished installing them just yet


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet vid, car looks like it rips.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

i had the same problem with my factory cam and sprocket. had to bring it to a machine shop and had the cam drilled out of the sprocket. good luck with yours. sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (finallyavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *finallyavr6* »_i had the same problem with my factory cam and sprocket. had to bring it to a machine shop and had the cam drilled out of the sprocket. good luck with yours. sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Interesting, yeah, its so ridiculous how tight that thing is on there... so nuts - we broke an impact socket using a 6 foot breaker bar... just wouldn't budge.
good to know were not the only one's to have to go through this, but either way we should have it good to go tomorrow.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Looking great my friend!!! Excited for you. 
what is next?


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Interesting, yeah, its so ridiculous how tight that thing is on there... so nuts - we broke an impact socket using a 6 foot breaker bar... just wouldn't budge.
good to know were not the only one's to have to go through this, but either way we should have it good to go tomorrow.









If you can't get it off just dish out another ~100 or so for a new gear and bolt


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (skillton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skillton* »_If you can't get it off just dish out another ~100 or so for a new gear and bolt









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif damn SP motor assembler


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

very nice mike! need a new vid with the new cams and dry conditions


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (EuroVR6Mk3)*

Looked great in person on Sat. Mikey! I'm def. looking forward to my ride next weekend.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Well mike I haven't heard from you 
Did you and Kelly get her running again last night or what?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (JettaT)*

I had to bring the 1 3 5 cam in to work today and drill the bolt out. I split an impact socket trying to break the bolt loose with a 4 foot breaker bar.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

holy overtightened bolt!
thats nutz!

good work fellas!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I had to bring the 1 3 5 cam in to work today and drill the bolt out. I split an impact socket trying to break the bolt loose with a 4 foot breaker bar.

not even with mine or kelly's super human strength could we get it off. mike was too nervous to watch us try. haha


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Same thing happened to a friends cam. We heated it up and used an impact gun with the pressure maxxed out.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

I welded a socket to mine with a breaker bar on the end and it still broke the socket. After that I welded another socket to it and hit it with a 1/2" impact gun at work and broke the socket again. After 100,000+ miles on those bolts I'm convinced they will never come out. I went to the dealership and bought a new sprocket, bolt and cam sensor.
- Chris


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-JettaIII)*

I didn't make it home till lat tonight, so Kelly will be coming by tomorrow to help finish up the car!!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

it's the 1 bolt on a VW that you don't have to worry about it falling out from the factory!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Looking good guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep up the good work


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Lovin' it Mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you still need that ABT lip? 
PS: Video =


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

have you tried pb blaster and a very very hot torch? heat the cam up so it expands faster than the bolt?
it worked for loosening the stubborn bolts on the compressor side of my turbo.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

I got it out. Cams are in and everything is timed.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I got it out. Cams are in and everything is timed. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

so is this whore running again or what?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_so is this whore running again or what?

I think kelly is coming by tonight to finish her up!


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I think kelly is coming by tonight to finish her up!

I like how that sounds..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*

got her all done, she is running once again.
the idle sounds waaay narlier than it was, i'm stoked for the cams.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

ooooooooooooooooooo Is it wrong for me to be giddy to?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*

no, you can be giddy








Well, i will be driving it back over to Howard tomorrow, so that Howard can finish up the R500 install, and then we should be able to start the tuning again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Now don't forget to add the "T" in your profile.







I think a vid on the dyno should be in your next update!!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

Glad to hear its running again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I just need to go for a ride in it once its all dialed in


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Glad to hear its running again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I just need to go for a ride in it once its all dialed in









listen to the vid! that thing is ripping already and they have barely tweaked it yet!








i cant wait to see more psi!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
listen to the vid! that thing is ripping already and they have barely tweaked it yet!








i cant wait to see more psi!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL, car wasn't running yesterday, and we pulled out a set of plugs to find them dripping with gasoline. So were going to throw anotehr set of plugs in, and we should be able to get tuning again, the car was running sooo rich with the new cams, but we should be able to get her dialed in to where it was before pretty quickly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

cant wait for a ride! did howard get the r500 installed yet? 
i got some cams this weekend too


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_cant wait for a ride! did howard get the r500 installed yet? 
i got some cams this weekend too









sweet, cams are fun!
We threw soe new plugs in the car last night, tuned in the idle again, and it sounds really good. i will be taking the car over to howard tonight to get the R500 finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sick dude!!!!
we got quinns 8vt going the other night...holy crap 10psi on a built 8v is f*ckin nutz!
we should meet up and go cruising (tuning) this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and really boggle some minds


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_sick dude!!!!
we got quinns 8vt going the other night...holy crap 10psi on a built 8v is f*ckin nutz!
we should meet up and go cruising (tuning) this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and really boggle some minds









hell yeah, well, were looking at doing some runs up snoqualmie next week... put the car under heavy load without doing too much speed.
this week, were going to take it slow, we have to do some pretty big re-tuning to compensate for these cams.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

ATTN Mr. Mike Kippen. 

I will be in your area the weekend of the 15th of APRIL. I need to slow down your car by being in it. 

Thank you.
Sincerely your Friend,
Shawn Walsh


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_were looking at doing some runs up snoqualmie next week... put the car under heavy load without doing too much speed.


you think it will not be pulling up those hills? hahaha. you are crazy master of the spear in the bush. You'll be shredding those tires up I-90 no problem while chargin crazy fast like a cheetah after a gazelle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait till Renton Highlands has about 4-5 boosted VR's this summer within a 4 mile radius....among the other sick boosted (flipside) rides in tha hood. w3rd


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_ Can't wait till Renton Highlands has about 4-5 boosted VR's this summer within a 4 mile radius....among the other sick boosted (flipside) rides in tha hood. w3rd









i just finished two more, both mk1's, with more in the works as we speak








i think we need to get the jack in the crack gtg goin again!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
i think we need to get the jack in the crack gtg goin again!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

back to highschool


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

ccchhyeahhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

sick looking project. Props to you bro


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*

You can tell that car is torquey as hell in that one video. God it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (PBWB)*

well i got the R500 haft hooked up last night so now we have egt and wideband working I took it out and drove around. The car is running out but the new cams are making it much harder to tune. It is very rich at idle and goes lean up top. I have it idling ok now but I need to do some work with the fuel curve to keep it safe up high. But I can tell you that the new cams made a big difference.
I think Mike will be going through alot of fr tires


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah, that cam is definitely lumpy.
sounds like we should up the main adjustment for wot, and then pull out fuel for idle, i would love to come by check it out, i'll call you tonight man!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
I think Mike will be going through alot of fr tires









Thats always good news


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah, that cam is definitely lumpy.
sounds like we should up the main adjustment for wot, and then pull out fuel for idle, i would love to come by check it out, i'll call you tonight man!

I don't know if that will work because it is super fat bellow 3k and then starts getting lean. 
I think the safe bet is to just get it on the dyno


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
I don't know if that will work because it is super fat bellow 3k and then starts getting lean. 
I think the safe bet is to just get it on the dyno

Why not get a good base on the street since you have a wideband? It's pretty easy to get a decent tune just driving around


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (skillton)*

I can't afford the ticket that comes with the 4th gear pull on the freeway to record and tune








I did spend some time working on it tonight and ran into a few issues
The R500 is working great with the afr and egt but mike also wants it to monitor knock and boost.
First problem is the knock the R500 is not really set up for the VW style knock sensor but I think a simple swap to a gm or other basic 2 wire will work well. I have some more reserch to do with that and find out exactly how the VW one works and see if I can make it work but it may need to be changed out with a different sensor. Not a big deal but it is causing the knock sensor part of the R500 not to work at this time.
As for the boost. The R500 uses the AEM 5 bar map sensor. The sensor is great I like the size and how it works but the problem I have is there is no 5v referance voltage in the car to use as the power to the map sensor. I think if you were using it with the stock ecu you could tap into the ecu 5v output. But the O34 ecu doesn't have a 5v output as well as the R500 does not. So after some thought and a quick talk with Kelly I think the Devils own water injection may need to go in soon to make it work. According to Kelly the devils own controler has a 5v output that it uses for the aem map sensor to control when the water starts spraying. So I will just use that out put to the map sensor and split the signal off to the R500 and the water controler. 
So all in all I think I have a good idea of what needs to get done and I think all the problems should be easy fixes.
After that the only think left to do is the water lines to the turbo, the turbo blanket, put the hood and wiper arms back on, I think that Kelly is installing the water injection, and final assamble the interior.
Then get some basic tuning done and get it on the dyno for some big numbers








Sorry for the long post I have had alot of caffine today


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*

howard.
i didnt read all of that.
but, get it working. haha.
good luck and good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_I can't afford the ticket that comes with the 4th gear pull on the freeway to record and tune










have someone else drive, while dragging the brakes while you sit and tune it in real time...works really well.







find some hills too that also helps haha
as skillton said theres no reason you guys cant get 90% of the way in a few hours of driving around.
my two cents on swapping knock sensors...
these are calibrated from the oem to detect knock on that particular motor, knock is no doubt going to occur at a different frequency than that on the vr6....dont take its "knock" readings as the final word; it may be overly sensitive...or not sensitive enough.








how about some more pictures!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

mmm pictures.
Progress is coming along. Glad to see you guys are sorting out the kinks and working best you can to get this beast on the road. 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so you couldnt work out a 5v ref for the r500 so now you are installing a water injection setup...damn kelly is one hell of a salesman!








more hp here you come mikey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VWralley at 11:49 AM 4-5-2007_


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_so you couldnt work out a 5v ref for the r500 so now you are installing a water injection setup...damn kelly is one hell of a salesman!








more hp here you come mikey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


haha damn water injection setup. thats excactly what i was thinking.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

I think that the water injection has always been a plan with mike 
But kelly brought up the fact that the controller for the water has a 5v ref we can use if I can't figure out something else.
I didn't work on it tonight spent the night with my family but I hope to get out there tomorow for a couple hours and then again sat morning but I am going out of town sat night until sun night.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*

so it's been running for a while but hasn't been driven by anybody except howard. Mike come on man. the first drive didn't count. time to DRIVE it


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Stopped by this evening to check out the car, and got a drive in it at 10 lbs in the dry, feels faast!!
the R500 works like a dream!
cant wait to get it out this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks again to Kelly, so far the head is looking dry as a whistle!!
Cams feel goood














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
new vids coming soon


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

cant wait! how much boost you lookin to run? i got the same turbo set up and have the same goals so just curious as to what your gunna run


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_cant wait! how much boost you lookin to run? i got the same turbo set up and have the same goals so just curious as to what your gunna run

we'll see, as much as these injectors can handle.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

as my friend Mike would say 

w00000t


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
we'll see, as much as these injectors can handle.









with 650s you should be able to push whatever you want. im gunna be just doing c2 software with 440s and he said that should be enough for what i want.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
im gunna be just doing c2 software with 440s and he said that should be enough for what i want. 

those are good for 400whp


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
those are good for 400whp









thats it? damn







i may upgrade one size or so just incase i wanna hit the 450 mark


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
with 650s you should be able to push whatever you want. im gunna be just doing c2 software with 440s and he said that should be enough for what i want. 

yeah, from what i understand, these should be good for a sub 600 hp number, but at the same time i do NOT want to run full cycle on these injectors, so we want to push it to the point where they are still within safe limit. I dont know at which point i will say to javad "thats enough" - but he seems confident to push the envelope to the limit. - I want my transmission to last this summer if i can








After we get the Map Sensor hooked up to the R500 with the RPM signal, we should get some really good logging. with the ability to see some maps with rpm, boost, egt, and afr.
still to do...
Water Injection install
Water Jacket hookup to Turbo
Catchcan Install
Install Seats and Hood.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

can't wait to see more vids!!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

sweet. just a couple hours of work left. like...3 woot


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Well I have had the flu all weekend and I took today off of work to rest so I hope to be back to work on Mike car tomorrow afternoon.
I think the plan for this week is to finish up the R500 and start the waterlines for the turbo and get the catch can all plumbed
after that there is only a few small things to get wrapped up and then we should be able to get that thing on the dyno for some big power numbers


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_Well I have had the flu all weekend and I took today off of work to rest so I hope to be back to work on Mike car tomorrow afternoon.
I think the plan for this week is to finish up the R500 and start the waterlines for the turbo and get the catch can all plumbed
after that there is only a few small things to get wrapped up and then we should be able to get that thing on the dyno for some big power numbers









oh man thats bad ass. whats your plans for the waterlines? i have to do it too. and i so cant wait for numbers. especially since im running the same turbo set up


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I think we are going with stainless braided lines and an fittings tapping into the overflow tank line. But no final plans yet but hopefully it will get ironed out this week


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*

ya ive heard that or tapping into the heatercore lines. are you using some sort of T-fitting to splice it into a line? where do you get them if so?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Howard, we still need to order the fittings for those water lines, please let me know what you need. - also we need to get the hoses for the Catch Can too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

What did you do with the TB coolant lines?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_What did you do with the TB coolant lines?

never had them on my car, well - if i did, it was a loooong time ago.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

so do you know what fittings your using? i got the ones for the turbo already just need an idea of what to use to splice into the coolant lines


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

I believe I got all the fitting figured out tonight and on there way. I will make sure that mike gets some good shots of them before it all goes together
I am planning on working on the catch can and the R500 on Wed


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (JettaT)*

I ordered your fittings from ATP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

i got to fondle mikes water injection kit on sat...kelly, you will be getting some money from me once my s/c setup arrives


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

wide angle owns doood.








nice shots. Next time i visit at least one of your cars better be there


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*

is that a debadged honda oddessy? ohhhh sh*t! 









car looks sweeet. hurry up though. 


_Modified by ABAcabby at 1:34 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

mmmmmmm...i like


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_wide angle owns doood.








nice shots. Next time i visit at least one of your cars better be there
















working on it!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (VWralley)*

still waiting on my ride....


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*

where is that sick exhaust tip you had made up??? 
and the new pics are great.....


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jettaglisteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglisteve* »_where is that sick exhaust tip you had made up??? 
and the new pics are great.....

I have that sitting in my garage, just need to get it polished still, but it should be on next week!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

She's looking sexy.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

box from ATP showed up today. i think your fittings are in


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

I got the fittings from kelly this afternoon 
I am going to try and get out there to work on it sunday afternoon but I have a family thing in the morning hopefully after that.
I am going to get the R500 all finished up and then do the waterlines


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*

pics of those fitting would be sweet. specifically the ones for tapping into the coolant line...


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

i'm going to get some new shots tonight.
the Devils Own Progressive controller is just about hooked up, and that means that the boost is hooked up to the R500 now.
i believe howard also started work on the water lines.
look for a photo update this evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

where are the pics


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
look for a photo update this evening http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

woot woot


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

sorry guys, work has been keeping me, and i havent' made it over, hopefully in the next day or so!!


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Well I am going out of town for the weekend so I won't be working on the car until next week but I hope toget every thing mostly wrapped up but next weekend just a few little parts to buy and we will be there


----------



## sprayed95 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (JettaT)*

Hey man mayb you can help me out or give me an idea i have a obd1 vr with gt35r on it and it will not idle rite when driving the only thing i changed was the 3" inlet to turbo to 4 " the car ran great with my t04e on it that was the only thing i changed besides taking water lines off throttle body and put them to the water jacket


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (sprayed95)*

Make sure your comp housing is seated fully on the backing plate and check for a loose or folded coupler. It has nothing to do with the fact that your turbo is a 35R.
Back to Mike's car......


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

Well I just got back in town and I hope to get back to the car on monday
I need a vacation from my vacation


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (JettaT)*

any updates? id like to see how you routed the waterlines for the turbo.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (PBWB)*

no moe smoked tails?
i dig the all reds, but the smoked looked good too.


----------



## vwvr6punkguy (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Kippen i love this thread. Ive read it about 10 times...seriously. heres what ive been working on the past 2 yrs. from northern VA.
































built sp stage 2 bottem end
rebuilt head with sp 263 cams
garrett 35r 15psi, tial 44m WG
motor install and complete turbo set up done by me. the drive worth every penny. 
Kippen i love u. keep up the good work.



_Modified by vwvr6punkguy at 7:13 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

you guys should get together and do a "ebony and ivory" or "spy vs spy" shoot... that would be effin hot !!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

I need a photographic update and I need it stat. ORRRR I am sending rene up there!!!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn* »_ORRRR I am sending rene up there!!!!

ohh god no, Mike just do what he says


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (6T1)*

mikey.
im back the 15/16
i want a ride!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Back from the East Coast!!! 
Lets Git R Done this week!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i like that


----------



## INLINE V (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Back from the East Coast!!! 
Lets Git R Done this week!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Could it finally be true...







Please let it be true...I can finally live my MKIII fantasies vicariously through you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (INLINE V)*

ummm october was a long time ago.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_ummm october was a long time ago.









thanks Rene








I am going to order the rest of the parts we need for the water lines tonight, and that should be done by this week.
the R500 is completely hooked up with everything it needs, and then finally later next week or sometime after that, Kelly will hook up the rest of the DevilsOwn WI kit.
all in all, i need the water lines finished, and the R500 fully functional before i start driving this thing, and after all, tuning will be ready to go after putting some miles on the car and making sure nothing is going to get in the way when Javad flys up.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (INLINE V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INLINE V* »_
Could it finally be true...







Please let it be true...I can finally live my MKIII fantasies vicariously through you... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm going to push hard to get the R500 and the water lines done this week, and then for the most part, she can be driven.








i want to have her all tuned up and running strong for the Leavenworth drive this year, which i think is a decent goal.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yeah mike!
chatted with howard a little on sat, sound like you should have no issues meeting your goal


----------



## volkswagengeek (Dec 17, 2004)

looking good mike.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (volkswagengeek)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Made some good progress tonight I got the water injection controler all hooked up and mounted. I got the AEM MAP sensor all installed now I just need to tap into the wiring for the R500 to read boost. I will also be hooking up the R500 to the tach signal and the knock sensors soon. That should give us lots of things to log and tune with.
I was able to pick up the water line fittings and hose today and I should be able to get those all installed tomorrow. I will also be hooking up the breather. I think that we are just going with the rockstar can for a catch can right now because the other one Mike bought isn't going to work out








I am shooting for the car to be done or mostly done by this weekend so Mike can go have some fun


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

keep up the good work mang


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Here are the new pics from tonight... stuff is really coming together!!
Here are the fittings that we are going to use for the Water lines - Kelly and Howard can chime in on where to get them, and what exactly your looking for!
















This is what it will look like installed








overall shot.








DevilsOwn is installed next to the R500
















and thats all for today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

awesome man, just awesome


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

wow mike. NICE work


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
thanks Rene










You know i'm messing with you ya bum.. i have some suede to donate to the r500and devils own. panel fillers


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*

Happy Birthday Howard!!!


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

car is coming along very nicely...i've been following it since the beggining, can't wait to see it after its tuned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*

HURRY UP!!! haha
lookin good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Happy Birthday Howard!!!
















oh snap! happy bday man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

got the waterlines all done last night


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_got the waterlines all done last night








w0000t,, i'll try head over this evening to get another update bro.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Yup its looking awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

i know this sounds dumb but im new to big turbo pretty much. if the oil return is on the back side, and the water lines use those to fitting you have shown, whats the line on the very top with the braided line? mines got the fittin already in but i just thought id ask. 
heres mine:
you can see it on top like yours:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*



corrado_sean2 said:


> i know this sounds dumb but im new to big turbo pretty much. if the oil return is on the back side, and the water lines use those to fitting you have shown, whats the line on the very top with the braided line? mines got the fittin already in but i just thought id ask.
> QUOTE]
> thats your oil feed line


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

okay gotcha...thats what i thought.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

touch me?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Spoke to Howie Last night.
the water lines are all done, and he has test driven it with some more tuning - were sitting at 11.1-11.3 under full boost. The R500 is all done with the exception of the knock sensor which he is going to work on today and tomorrow.
After the knock sensor, the R500 is complete, and then we are going to temporarily throw a catch can in there until i can get mine bored out at a machine shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Spoke to Howie Last night.
the water lines are all done, and he has test driven it with some more tuning - were sitting at 11.1-11.3 under full boost. The R500 is all done with the exception of the knock sensor which he is going to work on today and tomorrow.
After the knock sensor, the R500 is complete, and then we are going to temporarily throw a catch can in there until i can get mine bored out at a machine shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I have never experienced much luck with knock sensors. Are you open dump?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
I have never experienced much luck with knock sensors. Are you open dump?

Yeah, the knock sensors are used for logging and a warning light/buzzer on the R500 to alert me that knock is occuring. not sure if its going to work, but the feature is there, and we might as well try.
as for the open dump, negative, its been re-routed to the exhaust.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

If im not mistaken, 42 draft designs makes a gauge plate for the center dash, Would make it look alot better than the panel you currently have. Its the one next to the cluster.where the heated seat switches go,give em a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubbs* »_If im not mistaken, 42 draft designs makes a gauge plate for the center dash, Would make it look alot better than the panel you currently have. Its the one next to the cluster.where the heated seat switches go,give em a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that would not work for me, as you can tell, the gauges i have are not the standard round gauges those pods are made for. The R500 and the devils own are square. This is a rough cut o this, we will end up fiberglassing over and smoothing it out to match.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i think it looks dope as is, sure it could be more tidy...but the important factor is 4th gear burners down the freeway


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
that would not work for me, as you can tell, the gauges i have are not the standard round gauges those pods are made for. The R500 and the devils own are square. This is a rough cut o this, we will end up fiberglassing over and smoothing it out to match.

I believe this is what he's talking about...








I'm rocking that in my car, looks OEM.
- Chris


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VR6-JettaIII)*

yeah, it wouldn;'t have fit, we had to move all the components to the left to make it all fit correctly, you'll notice the holder for our gauge on the left is much smaller in terms of area. I had one of the Evolution gauge holders that is identical to the one that you posted above, but look here:
you can see that the wires for the R500 and the USB input from the R500 come off the side, so you need like 1 1/2 inches for this to be mounted in order for the usb to be connected without putting stress on the cable.








Also, its the same with the Devils own, the wiring comes off the side, where you need to have space in order to get the cables behind... so we had to move everything as far left as possible. I am going to end up fiberglassing on top of this, matching the raised height of the rest of it, then smooth it out, and paint it flat black to match, i should look seemless.










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:04 AM 5-12-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

who likes boost??
i do!!!















oh i love drunk postin.


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

how about u drink post some video!








have u driven it yet since they got it running again?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

Vr6t power is gonna be overtaking Renton.........Hell we should have 900 whp between us


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IN-FLT* »_how about u drink post some video!








have u driven it yet since they got it running again?









Went out driving today, and got some video... still running 10 lbs of boost, but its feeling really good.
the water lines turned out so nice!
Video will be posted up in a few minutes














(in the dry this time)


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 5:13 PM 5-13-2007_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Vr6t power is gonna be overtaking Renton.........Hell we should have 900 whp between us









woot!
and ill be the slowest







haha


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

*VIDEO UPDATE - 10LBS, DRY*
_Here are some pics of the water-lines all completed._


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

great video. Nice to see it all together.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_great video. Nice to see it all together.

Thank you
I will re-encode the video when i get a chance to make the size a lot smaller, sorry for the size of it.


----------



## 1 Low Coupe (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

how much boost are you going to run over all.. or the max you will ever push it.. 20?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
woot!
and ill be the slowest







haha

I was just talking about Kippen and I.......


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

*Smaller Version of the video is available here:*
http://www.mkippen.com/videos/...2.wmv


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (1 Low Coupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1 Low Coupe* »_how much boost are you going to run over all.. or the max you will ever push it.. 20? 

Depends on how much 60lb injectors can run


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

awesome awesome awesome. Cant wait to see somewhat of a final tune higher boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Depends on how much 60lb injectors can run









more in the territory of can the tranny handle it than injector supply it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*

i love you didnt shave anything and how clean it still looks. i see one water line going to the coolant over flow line, where does the other go? i like the set up, im talkin with my vrT guru about your set up. 
PS. hopefully mine will be as clean as yours, im awaiting chrome


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (SSj4G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SSj4G60* »_
more in the territory of can the tranny handle it than injector supply it 

True, i expect an 02m in the works very soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_woot!
and ill be the slowest







haha

2nd







until mine gets boost $$$$$
Mike, I thought you had all the gauges working now? what's the deal with the tach



_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 12:08 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Awesome Mike! Lookin good and sounding strong


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

balllin


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_
I was just talking about Kippen and I.......









Renton is seriously gonna OWN the nw dub scene here shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lookin good mikey! now...more booooost


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_
2nd







until mine gets boost $$$$$
Mike, I thought you had all the gauges working now? what's the deal with the tach

The Stock Tach does not work with 034efi, mainly because of the way that the stock tach has been set up to use a certain resistance to produce that signal accurately. And if we were to get this working from the standalone, I have been told by several people that it is not accurate to the point anyways, and that it probaby should not be relied on. I am looking to replace these with some other guages sometime down the line.
that is why we are using the a pillar pod for the rpm signal at the moment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_lookin good mikey! now...more booooost









I know, i cant wait to push it up!!!
Javad will be flying up soon to get this thing on the dyno.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I know, i cant wait to push it up!!!
Javad will be flying up soon to get this thing on the dyno.

Balla. Prob. one of the cleanest installs I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_
Balla. Prob. one of the cleanest installs I have ever seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man!








Howie has done an amazing job with this whole install! major props to him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hey did you ever post up where you got your water line fittings? any input on how well they are working. and where does the other line go? (that isnt going to the overflow tank)


----------



## mkIII james (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Love the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by mkIII james at 5:12 PM 5-14-2007_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (mkIII james)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII james* »_Love the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I feel like a dick for doing this, but has anyone ever dealt with flipside? Like i ordered a short runner Mar 8, 2007 and still nothing? mkippen told me he was sick, and will get back to me when he can. But never got back to me? All i want is if the dudes alright, or did he start? .. A phone call atleast









Maybe contact them again or start a new thread if you want....but I would probably tell you that it has really nothing to do with this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What I mean is, it's off topic from this thread?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hey did you ever post up where you got your water line fittings? any input on how well they are working. and where does the other line go? (that isnt going to the overflow tank)

yes, i posted a pic of the water lines connected above, and also pics of the parts on the last page of this thread.
As you can see here, the line for the over flow tank used to go directly from the overflow to the coolant hose for the heater core. simply put, the water lines for the turbo intersect here, and just make a longer path for the water to go to the heater and back to the overflow.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_hey did you ever post up where you got your water line fittings? any input on how well they are working. and where does the other line go? (that isnt going to the overflow tank)

Ok sorry I forgot to post up were we got the fittings from.
The banjo fittings are from ATP Kelly at WideOpenTuning helped us out with those. The 90 degree -6an fittings are from summit as well as the -6 line. I then connected the lines with barbed fitting from the local hardware store to the over flow tank and the other line is connected to the small line on the heater core hose. I think that it went to the throttle body before. I will see if mike can take some better pics soon.
Hope that helps
As far as Flipsidecustoms.com
Rob has been super busy as of late and he has been sick Too








I don't know when the last time you contacted him but I do know that he has been working on some manifolds. Just shoot him a email of phone call I am sure that he will get back to you soon


----------



## -EURO- (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_
Ok sorry I forgot to post up were we got the fittings from.
The banjo fittings are from ATP Kelly at WideOpenTuning helped us out with those. The 90 degree -6an fittings are from summit as well as the -6 line. I then connected the lines with barbed fitting from the local hardware store to the over flow tank and the other line is connected to the small line on the heater core hose. I think that it went to the throttle body before. I will see if mike can take some better pics soon.


This should be in a sticky. It took me like a month to make the first set I made.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Horray for ( . Y . )


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

everybody loves boobies


----------



## Dr. Cuddy (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

damn. finally took the time to read this thread after hearing you talk about it. nice to see it running. sounds great.
nice meetin you at Primer as well







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## beercity (Aug 16, 2006)

just wanted to chime in ive been watching this thread since page 36








love it lets see a vid...pa pa pa pleeese?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (beercity)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beercity* »_just wanted to chime in ive been watching this thread since page 36








love it lets see a vid...pa pa pa pleeese?









there is a video up on this page, i know its not much, but at least its in the dry and pushing boost.
So, another update on what is going on.
Javad has kindly requested that we put a bead on all the boost pipes to ensure that no boost pipes come off during tuning/ dyno time, as this is costly time and it is a waste of time fixing these small issues. So all the boost pipes will be coming off in the next day or two, and Rob will be welding a bead on the end of each to ensure the boost pipes will not be a pain in the ass when it comes to 25+psi.
Also, i am going to be picking up a resonator for the exhaust, and getting the TIP done this week... this car is faaaar to loud. it sounds awesome under boost, but when slowing down or going constant speeds its just unbearable. looking forward to getting a little less noise from the exhaust and a little more from the turbo.
apart from that, we will be testing the boost controller this week, and the plan is to get Javad up here for some final tuning in the next 2 weeks


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

sick car mike very nice congrats


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
there is a video up on this page, i know its not much, but at least its in the dry and pushing boost.
So, another update on what is going on.
Javad has kindly requested that we put a bead on all the boost pipes to ensure that no boost pipes come off during tuning/ dyno time, as this is costly time and it is a waste of time fixing these small issues. So all the boost pipes will be coming off in the next day or two, and Rob will be welding a bead on the end of each to ensure the boost pipes will not be a pain in the ass when it comes to 25+psi.
Also, i am going to be picking up a resonator for the exhaust, and getting the TIP done this week... this car is faaaar to loud. it sounds awesome under boost, but when slowing down or going constant speeds its just unbearable. looking forward to getting a little less noise from the exhaust and a little more from the turbo.
apart from that, we will be testing the boost controller this week, and the plan is to get Javad up here for some final tuning in the next 2 weeks









can't wait to see ##'s


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

I dropped the boost tubes off with FlipSide this afternoon and Rob said that he would get the beads welded on in the next couple of days.
I got some info from O34 to day about hooking up the boost controler n75 so I will get that all wired up on tue. and then just a few little things to wrap up and I think it is done FOR NOW


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (JettaT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaT* »_ and I think it is done FOR NOW









i dont buy that for a dolla


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

it's never done. it's not all wheel drive. Danny's coupe might rape your car







42R and a 3.2 should be in the works....with a 3.5 kit


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

wow she is finally coming together. Awsome to see man, cant wait to see what numbers come out of it. 
60lbs should max out around 25-30psi. Would be awsome to see that but I not sure of the transmisson can take that.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_it's never done. it's not all wheel drive. Danny's coupe might rape your car







42R and a 3.2 should be in the works....with a 3.5 kit










When howard said it would be done, he meant the engine








its pretty much there, and all that is left is the tuning.
I agree with you man, Danny's car should be fast as all hell, i dont expect to win against a 20vT with a 60-1 and all the 034 bits, those motors flow sooo well, and not to mention, he has the right standalone and tuning on there







all in all, if i wanted to build the fastest car on the block, i could have bought an evo or a Rx7 or something, but i wanted to build my dub








Thanks for the update howie.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_wow she is finally coming together. Awsome to see man, cant wait to see what numbers come out of it. 
60lbs should max out around 25-30psi. Would be awsome to see that but I not sure of the transmisson can take that.









Thankyou, i do agree with you about the transmission, we are going to take it easy, and hope that it holds, we'll have to make a plan when we need to. I have spoken to several people who run vr6 Turbo's daily with 20+psi that have NEVER had an issue with their tranny (02a + quaife), and then there are others that i have spoken to who have gone through several transmissions in one season.... so i think it majorly depends on how you drive it, and where.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Dub FTW HOOT


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_it's never done. it's not all wheel drive. Danny's coupe might rape your car







42R and a 3.2 should be in the works....with a 3.5 kit









i cant wait to see danny's car in person!!!
glad to hear its aboot finished up for the time being...done or not, its gonna be one hell of a ride!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Am pM HooDluM (Jan 10, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I'm curious to see how your clutch holds up...










_Modified by Am pM HooDluM at 5:33 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Am pM HooDluM)*

Ok well I just wrapped it up for tonight.
I finished installing all of the interior pieces and cleaned up the fuse box wiring and got it to fit up under the dash again.
I also wired up the N75 and plumbed the wastegate. 
I am waiting to get the boost tubes back from FlipSide. As soon as they are done I will reinstall them and put the bumper and grill back on.
Do alittle final tuning of the car so Mike can have some fun until Javad comes up from Cali to tune the car.
So after a year and a couple of months the car will be done...
I can't believe it


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (JettaT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Thankyou, i do agree with you about the transmission, we are going to take it easy, and hope that it holds, we'll have to make a plan when we need to. I have spoken to several people who run vr6 Turbo's daily with 20+psi that have NEVER had an issue with their tranny (02a + quaife), and then there are others that i have spoken to who have gone through several transmissions in one season.... so i think it majorly depends on how you drive it, and where.


That seams to be the general talk. My personal is a VRT with a 60-1 running a Diff at 18psi and have not done anything (knock on wood). There are few guys pushing the limits that is for sure. BillyT running a 10.4 just shy of 700whp on on stock gears. Its all in how it is driven.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_
. Its all in how it is driven. 

been telling people this for years!!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

sounds like its real close mike, congrats


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_sounds like its real close mike, congrats









W00t


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I hit a small rough section of road while under boost while only making about 300 whp and took a couple teeth off of 3rd gear.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

w00t for Boost


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_w00t for Boost









i hear that sh(t!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

the driver breaks the gears, not the car. MKII16V obviously sucks at life


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Morning Bump, back from the long weekend... the car is ready to be pushed over to tuning, but we are still waiting on getting the boost tubes back with the bead on them, after that... clickity clack, and were driving her around.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Morning Bump, back from the long weekend... the car is ready to be pushed over to tuning, but we are still waiting on getting the boost tubes back with the bead on them, after that... clickity clack, and were driving her around.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see it go mikey!!!


----------



## Bruce_M (Sep 30, 2001)

*Re: (K04A1)*

congrats on getting so close Mike!! that is awesome


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Bruce_M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bruce_M* »_congrats on getting so close Mike!! that is awesome

Thanks Bruce!!
I spoke to Rob tonight, and the boost pipes are done. 
The boost pipes have a bead on them to help the pipes from coming off.
Spoke to Javad today, and we have organized the 22nd and 23rd for him to fly up here and do tuning on the gti.. yay for more boost


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_22nd and 23rd for him to fly up here and do tuning on the gti 

of june? your not going on leavenworth?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
of june? your not going on leavenworth?

I Might not be able to, i am going to talk to Javad, and see if we can do it one week earlier/later, but if thats the only time he can come, then that will have to take preference.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

have javad come to leavenworth with you. street tune is better than dyno tune


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Tough to really dial in timing on the street.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Tough to really dial in timing on the street.

that and usually when you are tweaking you need alot of WOT pulls as well as the normal driving range...turns out "we were just tuning officer" doesnt work out so hot as an excuse for double the speed limit


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
turns out "we were just tuning officer" doesnt work out so hot as an excuse for double the speed limit









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for business parks and county roads.


----------



## slowdown2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

well worth the 30 minutes of reading. Realy really cool.
gl with whatevers next.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (slowdown2)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Mr. Kippen.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (bagged b5)*

Well, the car is in my Garage, and its officially handed over into my hands.
I drove it for several hours yesterday, and all in all, its a great feeling to be behind the wheel of it like i was a few years ago... although it doesn't feel anything like it used to.
My Impressions so far.
1. The car is faaar to loud, and were picking up a resonator this week and welding the tip on ASAP... my ears were ringing for hours. 
2. I really really really need some new suspension, my rebound on the rear coils is dead as all hell, and its rubbing over the smallest bumps.
3. The R500 is having issues, sometimes it starts up fine, and runs perfect, and other times it starts up and displays nothing on the screen, i am going to contact PLX this week.
4. The stock gauges must go. the temp gauge doesn't work and to be honest, i really need an analog tach. so my next project over the next few weeks will be to build another cluster from aftermarket gauges.
the car is fast as balls, revs out very quickly.... still needs some serious tuning for quick shifting (it falls flat on its face). also needs some tuning coming back to idle. It is dying pretty much every time i come to a stop.
But, those are all minor things, and it was really a great day to get some good time behind the wheel yesterday.
BIG BIG thank you to Howard Wolf (JettaT) and Rob Hancock (Flipsidecustoms.com)!!
Now we just need more tuning and more boost.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:19 AM 6-3-2007_


----------



## 2manyprojects (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Saw you cruise by the shop yesterday, car looking and sounding fresh







Next time you are in the area, stop by if you aren't too busy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (2manyprojects)*

car sounds sick mike.
surprised when we rolled out to kelly's together.
too loud? nahhh. haha.
good luck everything sorted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
glad to see it on the road


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

This is a sick project, and I'm glad to see that you are almost satisfied...is that the right word?
Anyways, if the car sounds sick to people _outside_ the car, maybe try dynamat to help keep sound out of the cabin...lol.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Marble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marble* »_This is a sick project, and I'm glad to see that you are almost satisfied...is that the right word?
Anyways, if the car sounds sick to people _outside_ the car, maybe try dynamat to help keep sound out of the cabin...lol.









So far i am very very satisfied with the engine, took it for a few spins today, and i have a permanent smile on my face.
but there are some other things with the car i want to sort out before i feel like its really worthy of pushing it hard.


----------



## [email protected] Suspension (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mikey.. let get that suspension thing handled.. hit me up..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected] Suspension)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Suspension* »_Mikey.. let get that suspension thing handled.. hit me up..









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Hopefully you wont have to wait 5 months like i have.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yeah mike! glad she is at home now...good work howard/flipside dude


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

man...i cant wait to get mine runnin. i wanna come out that way so i can see it and get a ride in it.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

I rode in this badboy yesterday. For 10 psi its alot quicker than I would have expected. Not sure if its the 35r, the 3.0. the schimmel cams or the Flipside intake manifold. Definatley a hot combo for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_I the 35r, the 3.0. the schimmel cams or the Flipside intake manifold. 

that makes me happy


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Its going to be an absolute savage once the Devils Own Water/Methanol injection system is up and running and the boost turned up.


----------



## juan8595 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*

who do u get to ur spark plugs, and wires?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (juan8595)*

The intake manifold needs to come off to get the front bank.


----------



## Inspectah Deck (May 14, 2007)

Saw it in person last night for the first time. 
Holy ****.
It sounds amazing and the craftsmanship is top notch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Its going to be an absolute savage once the Devils Own Water/Methanol injection system is up and running and the boost turned up.

Pretty much! I got a chance to ride in it yesterday and It pulls awesome for 10lbs un-tuned. Sounds amazing as well. Can't wait til' it's done. It's very apparent there has been a ton of top notch work put into this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
Pretty much! I got a chance to ride in it yesterday and It pulls awesome for 10lbs un-tuned. Sounds amazing as well. Can't wait til' it's done. It's very apparent there has been a ton of top notch work put into this car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the nice comments mike. I'm glad i could finally give you that ride i had been promising. 
I have decided that I wont be giving any more rides until the car has been fully tuned. 
Although the car has been running safely on the rich side (10.8-11 under boost).
I still want to get more accustomed to it and its limits before i start to push it.
its a blast to drive either way










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 4:52 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Good to finally see it in person Mike. It looks great, and the sound in insane. I cant wait to go for a ride


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

so it will be fully tuned by when?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Coming up here soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gonna get the Devils Own Progressivewater/methanol injection kit installed here before the tune session so I can throw down some nice pump gas numbers.. Hit up MKII16v if you are looking for one or check this link out for a great sale http://www.miataturbo.net/foru...=5970
This is where I snagged a ton of parts for my build
http://www.miataturbo.net/foru...=5352


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yes mike, yes


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

I need to stop getting drunk and hangin on this website will 4:30 in the morning


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 7:14 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


















_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 7:14 PM 6-20-2007_


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

Mike I'm coming down tonight for my step bro's wedding, but I'll be down until Tuesday night or Wednesday morning. 
We should do a little drivin ehh?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

10psi untuned pig rich felt better than the last VRt i was in running C2 software @ 15psi.....WAY better. can't wait for 25. on the H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

yeah c2 software is a joke. i fould out plugs once a week. glad im changing to a different software setup right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah c2 software is a joke. i fould out plugs once a week. glad im changing to a different software setup right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i love how the one person who has a problem whines about it being the software, when the 100's of people with it running perfectly know that it's a problem with your hardware.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
i love how the one person who has a problem whines about it being the software, when the 100's of people with it running perfectly know that it's a problem with your hardware.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

welcome to vortex








see ya later tonight hopefully mike


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

your absolutley right buddy. definitely a problem with my hardware. great that i get support from others just like i get from jeff. i have known so many others with issues with c2 software. ill just stop now i guess as there is no point in arguing




_Modified by vr6chris at 8:50 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (vr6chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6chris* »_yeah c2 software is a joke. i fould out plugs once a week. glad im changing to a different software setup right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

C2 is great. plenty of cars making big power. i wasn't dogging them at all. just comparing cars i've been in. Mike knows the exact car i was talking about


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

i got an inside peek and mikeys new toy for the car


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_i got an inside peek and mikeys new toy for the car























Anyone need some gauges? i have a few for sale







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Anyone need some gauges? i have a few for sale







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hope you are doing what we talked about. If so... YES!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I hope you are doing what we talked about. If so... YES!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

something along these lines...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

That car is going to be so wicked!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ventovr)*

w00t


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

***. I'm jealous.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

man... WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_w00t
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

baller!!!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

ok mike, i just saw pics of your old wheels on a mk2! what is the new plan? or is there one yet


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_ok mike, i just saw pics of your old wheels on a mk2! what is the new plan? or is there one yet









yeah, but not for a while... i want some bigger brakes, and the RS's were not ideal for that. besides that i just want some thing rare and new.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I want something rare and ugly.









what car are your rs's on?
edit
nevermind I surfed and it did not take me long









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you Mike


_Modified by bagged b5 at 11:00 AM 7-2-2007_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (bagged b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged b5* »_I want something rare and ugly.










these days rare = ugly. they're rare for a reason. atleast rare on euros.
Kippen needs some really gnarly wheels like....Focals








Mike is Stacked!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

my vote is for some Ronal Teddy bears!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

how about the ***** wheels


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_w00t

















Now you're talking!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Making good progress on mounting the cluster.
got my cluster apart and have the bracket fabbed up, just got to use some filler and lots of sanding, paint and install


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (98DUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (mk3_vdub)*

amazing


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

wow the new cluster is


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got the Cluster (bezel) all smoothed up with filler, just got to sand her down tonight, and attach the mounting brackets. From there a few layers of black paint, and she'll be ready for install


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Looks good ninja


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: (6T1)*

omg i just found this thread wow wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (taymk2)*

well, threw a few coats of primer on tonight, got to let it cure overnight, and sand down tomorrow, i got 1 or two places that are a little low and may need a tiny bit more filler, but its just about there, still need to straighten everything out and get it smooth, but final sanding will take care of that pretty easily.


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Looks ill!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

Thats gonna be sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Thats gonna be sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did some more work on it tonight.
got the sanding done, and threw on the first coat of black!
got some wet sanding to do, add some more black and add a satin clear coat.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

damn, that was fast. good stuff mike. after this is done, what else needs to be done. tuning stil?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_damn, that was fast. good stuff mike. after this is done, what else needs to be done. tuning stil?

Yeah dude, i still need to get tuning done, but its really hard to get hold of JAvad at the moment, 034efi is so damn busy at the moment.
I might do some dyno tuning locally with somone and get javad up here later... just get the 10lbs running strong first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill try to swing that paint over tonight


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill try to swing that paint over tonight

Cool, just give me a call later this evening, i want to give that semi-flat a try!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Cool, just give me a call later this evening, i want to give that semi-flat a try!

I wanna see that cluster done tonight when I get there sucka!


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

ah come on get thatcher to wrap it in carbon


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

looking kick ass, gota see it when I can.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Here are some updated pics of the Cluster from last night - still need final paint coat and clear.


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Holy shizzle!!!!!!!!!! That looks sooooooooooo good... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDude101)*

bawllinn... I wish I had half the money you put into your car to put into mine


----------



## Stephan Schmidt (Dec 18, 2002)

Mike,
Will you be going down the track at Waterwagens this year?
Andrew H. and I will be there again!


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Stephan Schmidt)*

man you ever gonna stop???


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*

Looking good Mike.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Stephan Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephan Schmidt* »_Mike,
Will you be going down the track at Waterwagens this year?
Andrew H. and I will be there again!

Yeah, i think i will be shooting again. i really wanted to race my car at WW this year, but with so much going on at the moment, i'm not sure it will be ready.










_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_man you ever gonna stop???









Do these things ever finish?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6T1* »_Looking good Mike.

Thanks Homey - bday on saturday night, see if you can make it out


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*









sooo sick!! i need to swing through an see this thing








your bday!? happy bday man!


----------



## dcestylzdtailer (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (VWralley)*

kippen.. do some sickkkkkk widened teddy bears... PS: its gregs little brother(mr. feeny) ahaha


----------



## Inspectah Deck (May 14, 2007)

Supa' fly shnooka'


----------



## Sandlock (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

oh my.


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Sandlock)*

ballin like a baller


----------



## asmith18 (Apr 12, 2004)

Happy B-day mine is next week Friday and I hope my N\A project is ready for my trip around the block


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (asmith18)*

UP!!!!!!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

sick dude!


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Looking good mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (OLD-GTI)*

the gti project might have to slow down for a little while








i'm still having a hard time getting hold of Javad for the tuning, but stuff has been so hectic in my life the last few weeks, i haven't had the time to spend on the car, all in all though, some good stuff


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Here are some updated pics of the Cluster from last night - still need final paint coat and clear.

















U are an ANIMAL!!


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Well played dude... stack cluster looks sooo good in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (GTI451)*

always good work and you always have a good attitude about every thing man. 
I know its been a long project commin but you doin it the right way mang.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (The Prime Ministah)*

Is it going to WW this year







Not that I'm going to show up anyways.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

good question, but i dont think so


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Not planning on it. I will be there with the Audi - i was wanting to race it this year, but the tuning has been such a hassle, so i'm not even going to get stressed over it. 
besides that, the car has come to a halt due to the fact i'm trying ot buy a house, so I have to re-arrange my priorities to what is more important right now








i have spoken to javad though, and tuning is set up, and will happen soon!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
see you this weekend my friend.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (bagged b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bagged b5* »_woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
see you this weekend my friend. 

im glad your going to make it


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

hey mike, is there a chance that whoever made your waterlines for your turbo make me an identical set? i like your set up and itd be much easier to just it already done and i just install it. let me know and ill pay.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

LOL, back in the day!! that was right after i got my first vr6 swap!
as it turns out this week, i am now officially a homeowner








More updates on the car in a few weeks when all the summer fun dies down!


----------



## DMmagazine (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

LOL. 

Man look at that picture. I use to own that bumper







No wonder there were scrapes all over the bottom


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (DMmagazine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMmagazine* »_LOL. 

Man look at that picture. I use to own that bumper







No wonder there were scrapes all over the bottom
















w3rd?
I used to roll my GTI pretty slammed in the day.. won lowest car at WW one year at my daily height.
keep in mind these are 15's










_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:06 AM 8-3-2007_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_as it turns out this week, i am now officially a homeowner










Congrats mike


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_LOL, back in the day!! that was right after i got my first vr6 swap!
as it turns out this week, i am now officially a homeowner








More updates on the car in a few weeks when all the summer fun dies down!

woot woot, that makes 2 of us!! congrats dude.
and the car is looking amazing, i really wish i coulda seen it down at the show.
cheers,
nick


----------



## Junior Bacon (Nov 11, 2005)

What bumpers on that golf at the gas station?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
w3rd?
I used to roll my GTI pretty slammed in the day.. won lowest car at WW one year at my daily height.
keep in mind these are 15's









_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:06 AM 8-3-2007_


That is cause I judged lowest car







Also my first interaction with Mr Kippen







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## The Prime Ministah (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: (bagged b5)*

House? like thats important or something you should really be slaving away in the garage working on ur car. 
THAT should be your life and will! 

on the other note. Give me the A8...please? 
always quality work man!


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif noice. I still kind of wish I had one of those in my car instead of constantly pulling my motor and trans.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (hover)*

The A8 gone?


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

cant wait to see it in person mang


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_The A8 gone?









Yes, the A8 has been sold... anyone have a clean mk3 daily i can buy?
Now with the A8 gone, i will be saving for a while, and hopefully i can spend more teim on completing the GTI.
i will be working on the STACK next week, and should get that done pretty quick. i'll be getting some updates next month!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_cant wait to see it in person mang

thanks Ryan... i'm getting lots of hell for it taking so long, but i dont mind taking my time on it, and making sure its perfect.
not to mention i got a list of stuff i need, and its all $$$
1. KW Varient coilovers
2. new wheels and tires
3. Full tune on the standalone
3. Brembo brake kit
4. Roll bar/harness bar
then in the next Year will be the 02m and a full respray.
got nothin but time


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

did you ever get a hold of that guy whos car you wanted me to look at?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_did you ever get a hold of that guy whos car you wanted me to look at?

No, i'm going to wait another week and see if somthing else comes up, if that one is still available, it might be looking pretty good


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
thanks Ryan... i'm getting lots of hell for it taking so long, but i dont mind taking my time on it, and making sure its perfect.
not to mention i got a list of stuff i need, and its all $$$
1. KW Varient coilovers
2. new wheels and tires
3. Full tune on the standalone
3. Brembo brake kit
4. Roll bar/harness bar
then in the next Year will be the 02m and a full respray.
got nothin but time









well im glad your taking your time and not tryin to rush things ya know mang...ill be home in october so it should be alot of fun!!! cant wait


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

so finally another update.
i got a new laptop this week, FINALLY!!!
so now i'm back into the 034 and i can do some tuning to lean it out a bit... i have been fouling plugs left and right... runing mid 9's and 10's AFRs under normal driving conditions (out of boost).
so after i get it leaned out a bit into the 11's, i should be able to drive her a little more.
i have also started with installing the STACK, pulling out some of the panels in the dash to get to the wiring, and will hopefully have that up and running in the next week or two.
also, some bigs news, the new wheels are on order







- i cant wait to debut these to you guys








new pics to come soon!!!
sorry for the delay folks... sold the a8, bought a house, got a mk3 jetta glx daily.... lots of big changes lately, but now the gti can get some attention again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

wheels you say


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_wheels you say


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_wheels you say









i'll give you some specs.
5x100 - 17x9 rear et23
5x100 - 17x8.5 front et30
should be a few months till they arrive though


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Turns out that nobody has any Bosche f6DTC's available.Bosche is backorderd for months.
so i spoke to 034, and they have been using the NGK BCP6ET which are also a TRI electrode replacement for the f6dtc.
luckily for me, Schucks sell em, so i got a couple of sets to replace in the GTI this weekend, and hopefully we can take her out for a drive and lean it out a little bit more into the 11's.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

wtf!? are you serious?? 
did you try autosport? also most schucks carry the bosch plugs as well..have you given some iridiums a go? they did good things in the 8vt jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_wtf!? are you serious?? 
did you try autosport? also most schucks carry the bosch plugs as well..have you given some iridiums a go? they did good things in the 8vt jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

serious as cancer man.... Autosport has none and they said that they are completely backordered.
umm, not sure about iridiums, but from what 034 says about these NGKs, they are pretty much identical to the Bosche.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Come scoop me if you go tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

that sucks! good thing i just did the tune up on the rabbit!!
cant wait to hear how your tuning goes, that thing has so much potential waiting to be opened up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_that sucks! good thing i just did the tune up on the rabbit!!
cant wait to hear how your tuning goes, that thing has so much potential waiting to be opened up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah, its such a relief having another laptop finally - dedicated to the standalone.
After i can lean it out a bit more, the car will be running much better, and the cold start enrichments are also over where htey should be which i have heard are kind of a pain to tune... but we'll see how it goes.
i want to get the STACK fully wired up before tuning full boost again, but for now, it would be useful even if i could putt it round town without fouling out plugs all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

do you have your wideband all working proper now? if you need a standalone setup i have the LM-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im outta town this next weekend, but we should try an get to gether the following, i havnt seen the gti since you got er on the road


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_do you have your wideband all working proper now? if you need a standalone setup i have the LM-1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im outta town this next weekend, but we should try an get to gether the following, i havnt seen the gti since you got er on the road
















Yeah, the LM-1 (closed loop) into the 034EFI is working perfect
and the R500 display is also working great, so we got AFR's!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

noice! now go snag up kelly and make some progress! i havnt even gotten a ride yet


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_noice! now go snag up kelly and make some progress! i havnt even gotten a ride yet
















w3rd.. the wheels are more important now than ever though
i'm running on stockies - 16x6.5 and 195's, so traction is going to be terrible.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
i'll give you some specs.
5x100 - 17x9 rear et23
5x100 - 17x8.5 front et30
should be a few months till they arrive though










here we go again


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_

here we go again









yeah, no ****..
hopefully it wont be the 7 month wait i had for the WORKS.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Are they the wheels I think they are?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*

Car in its current condition - ****ty wheels.
















Abt Lip








I discovered why the car was running a little rough.








Started work on the STACK.
I decided to remove all the dash and console panels to trace wires more easily, and do a little clean up.
removed the RPM signal and the RPM gauge. (to be used for the stack)
removed the Oil pressure gauge (to be used for the stack)
So far i have wired up +12v, ground, oil press, and engine speed (rpm).
still got to hook up fuel pressure sender.
















and just for ****s an giggles, thought i would show you guys the new hooptie replacement from the a8. 
















i need to buy some sheeth and some more solder and then i'm starting some hard wiring tomorrow.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

that jetta is even more baller in person


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_that jetta is even more baller in person









LoL, you have to admit, it photographs a whoole lot better than it looks in person.
you cant notice the thousands of scratches and dents on it in these pics...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*








is all i can do at this point


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_







is all i can do at this point

















I ordered up a new plug wire last night... $25 from Eurosport, so i should get that by next week somtime.
Also picked up a label maker and some solder/heat shrink - i'm going through the harness and wiring on the interior to try and label everything. The PLX R500 and the DevilsPwn definitely added another complexity to the wiring on the interior.
All in all, i'm trying to tap off from as much of the standalone as possible, so step 1 is just figuring out what is what...








New pics this evening.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Got some more work done on the Cluster today!!
Its been pretty smooth going getting an hour or two of work in each day.
The spark plug wire should be here early next week or end of this week, so hopefully we can get it on the road with the stack done at the same time that we can get out and tune some more. 
I also heard that thatcher likes high school girls
















Been soldering and heat shrink'n as much as possible.








I also purchased a label maker, been labeling everything as I go along, makes it much easier when needing to find what's what in the future. Here you can see Oil pressure and +12








Here she is all powered up.








Showing the Oil-Pressure is working.








Here you can see the Air Temp and the Battery read out.








The gauge has a remember function... i need to contact Morrado and find out what this is about!!!








And a function I probably wont use very often, the lapping.








*Still To Do:*
- Oil Temp (need to install sensor)
- Water Temp (from 034efi)
- Speedometer
- Fuel Level
- Fuel Pressure (need to install sender)
After that, i can organize all the wiring and install the cluster into the dash http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I also heard that thatcher likes high school girls









Who dosnt








The stack looks sick mike, cant wait to see this thing running again. Those couple days I saw it earlier in the summer it sounded INSANE, I cant even imagine how fast it will be when its all tuned


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*

Thatch likes HS girls







who'd of thought















I can say that for more than just him who lives in his house







but we all do. highschool girls are there for 1 thing.......... and i dont have to tell
Mike before I leave for Natl. Guard we have to hang out. I pwned the asvab test, physical next thursday, then leave a week after that more than likely. my phones back on too so hit me up








And you better use that lapping function with the gnarlynuts car you have there, with the gnarly cluster sack...er stack
VR power


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 3:54 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_wtf!? are you serious?? 
did you try autosport? also most schucks carry the bosch plugs as well..have you given some iridiums a go? they did good things in the 8vt jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do not use Iridium or Platina spark plugs in wasted spark systems, use copper. The reason is the direction of the spark, Platina and Iridium plugs have a better spark in one direction than in the other. As with wasted spark systems one plug fires in one direction, the second (from the same coil) will fire in the other direction, it’s not advised to use Platine or Iridium spark plugs.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

thats good info. we used them on a crank trigger setup running ignition timing only on my roomates carbed 8v race car...
i did install them in a customers 8vt rocco and also an 8vt setup in my roomates jetta... they worked awesome







(msns-e)


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Was that with a double wasted spark coilpack or with a distributor?
Anyway, they will work but again those Platina and Iridium plugs will give a stronger spark if they fire in the good direction (from the tip to the ground tap, if I am not mistaken). 
There is even a way to test in what direction the spark goes, pop of the spark boot from the spark plug, put the tip(graphite) from a pencil between the spark connection and the connection of the spark wire (close enough so the spark can jump over it). Crank the car and then look closely at the spark. There will be a larger spark between the spark plug connection and the tip from the pencil or between the tip from the pencil and the end of the spark wire connection. For Iridium and Platina plugs, the ‘larger’ spark should go from the spark wire connection to the tip of the pencil.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

ill direct my buddy to your comment and we'll look into it...
we ran them on the turbo cars because with the large inj (44# and 55#) we couldnt even make the car run without the addition of a spark box (msd 6a type) and hotter coil. we wanted to try the iridiums out


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (VWralley)*

bump for more updates!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Nick_2.8L)*

6 heat range plugs in a turbo VR =


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

I see your intake mani is at flipside. give some updates Mr. Kiptronic


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

indeed...whats goin on...
rob says youre still a little bit from the final assembly..


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

yo mikey!! 
lets see some updates brotha!!
im gonna need your assistance with something, need someone with a good butt dyno that rode in my car before, need a comparison opinion


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_yo mikey!! 
lets see some updates brotha!!
im gonna need your assistance with something, need someone with a good butt dyno that rode in my car before, need a comparison opinion
















ohh whatd you get done sucka?
mike, imma be home next weekend i think hopefully throwin some parts in the jetta








so i wanna see/hear lucy again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i heard your makin some progress


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

tuning, lots of tuning







its totally different from when you last saw it i think too








ill be in the hood this weekend too! dare i say gtg/partay??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_I see your intake mani is at flipside. give some updates Mr. Kiptronic









Word up folks
1. Intake mani is off... its getting tapped for an Air Intake Temp sensor.
2. Got a Billet cooland adapter from Russjr to hook up the aftermarket water temp sensor into the stock vw coolant housing. Unfortunately the one i got from him was too big, so i have to get this filled and re-drilled to fit the sensor correctly.
3. Got the new plug wire this week, so the car should be running golden after getting the intake mani back on.
still to finish the STACK:
1. Need to finish wiring up the Fuel tank wires
2. still need to figure out HOW to do the speed sensor (complicated)
From there, all the sensors are good to go... the stack has been mounted, the buttons mounted, all the wiring is just about done except for (at the sensor).
so with the stack finished, i can move onto the firmware update of the R500, and then getting the MAP update done from the tuning that 034efi did on the VRT audi a4. They are using the same turbo and same displacement, with slightly bigger injectors, but the map should be a good starting point for me to look at and compare numbers too.
i really need to lean my car out, as i'm tired of fouling plugs and i cuz i want more power!
more updates coming soon... i have been waiting for parts!


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

you coming out to h20?


----------



## chemameka (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

will this set up also work on a MKIV VR6 12V


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (chemameka)*

wow... long time with no updates... 
any news on the stack?
dash back together???
anything????


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

Mike...make your car RUN!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jettaglisteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaglisteve* »_wow... long time with no updates... 
any news on the stack?
dash back together???
anything????

I have been waiting on parts for the STACK for weeks now.
i have the buttons mounted, the dash back together.
I just got my new water temp housing to mount the stack temp into the stock coolant housing, and i'm still waiting on Rob for the intake manifold with the tapped intake temp sensor so that i can mount that








once i get these parts back, we just got to do the fuel tank and the speed sensor and the Stack is done, which should not take very long... the thing is that i cant start the car till i get the intake manifold back, so i really cant make any new progress without starting the car and verifying each sensor one by one.








got word that the centers for the new wheels are in, they are going to be working on them in the next few weeks - so hopefully in a couple of months i'll have them on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Good thing you have some updates. It must be a bummer, knowing that this car is taking a long time. I remember when I started the build thread for my dad's vrt corrado after you started your's, and we already re-did most of the setup and unfortunately yours still needs a few things done. Its going to be killer when all done though, and I think eveyone else knows that too


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_Good thing you have some updates. It must be a bummer, knowing that this car is taking a long time. I remember when I started the build thread for my dad's vrt corrado after you started your's, and we already re-did most of the setup and unfortunately yours still needs a few things done. Its going to be killer when all done though, and I think eveyone else knows that too

at least 30-40% of the time in this project has been due to waiting on parts. from the oil cooler stuff, to the welded stuff, to misc things here and there... this stuff just takes time, and its something that you cant rush, or else they just dont get done right.
Progress is slow, but consistent at the moment, once we get these new parts in place, and I can get the car running, i can finish up the STACK quickly.


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I feel you.Im always waiting on parts.
Good thing im finally getting my harness and ecu next week.


----------



## conman4287 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (mcdub)*

wow, sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to do a VR6 Turbo, How much would i be looking to spend on a project like this??


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_wow, sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to do a VR6 Turbo, How much would i be looking to spend on a project like this??

like mikes with full custom fab on EVERYTHING and full o34 stand alone?
A LOT.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

I have got the intake mani back on tonight with the STACK temp senor, everything fit great - thanks to Rob for getting that back to me.
Also go the new coolant temp adapter in the housing, just need to wire it up.
picked up a few new interior parts for mounting the buttons, which i got finished tonight, and i'm re-doing the mounting for the R500.... got some cool stuff i'm doing with connections for the standalone and the rest of it, parts are on their way again, just waiting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wheels are still on their way, and i'm still trying to get a set of coils for the car, but progress is still making way


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

new photo update tomorrow


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hurry up already


----------



## :DUB_LOVE: (Jan 4, 2007)

werddd what he said lol very sick car!!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: DUB_LOVE*

tomorrow was too long ago Mike! I gotta stop by now that you're back from Vegas


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

wheres the photo update







...keep up the good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

werd what he said


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Euro_Dynamics)*

dude its hella past tomarow.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

Sorry guys, work has been owning me like crazy!!! i'm very sorry i have not had a chance to update the page and get the new pics up.
i will try get these up this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (conman4287)*


_Quote, originally posted by *conman4287* »_wow, sick car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to do a VR6 Turbo, How much would i be looking to spend on a project like this??

A good budget to do it right would be 20k.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

He had to catch up on sleep from his Vegas trip i'm assuming from the phone calls i received


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

Here is something i have been working on at home... 
Since the Wideband, The R500 and the Standalone all use USB, i didn't want 20 cables hanging around under the dash, so i put in this USB port that i replaced the cigarette lighter with. 
This will be hooked up with a USB hub behind it, and hook up to everything with 1 port.
I also mounted the buttons for the STACK in the same pic, you can see 2 of them above the USB port.
I think the USB port is pretty dope... kinda nerdy, but i think its a good execution of needing to plug into your ****.








Here with a USB port plugged in.








I have finished the new spark plug wire, i had to shorten it and add the MSD end on it, and thats installed, also got the intake mani back on, so it should be good to run after i get a few small things done here and there.
i'm planning on getting the car over to my new place over this next weekend so i can spend more time working on it when its convenient.
i have not heard back about the wheels for a few weeks, but i'm hoping they will be here soon


----------



## 2manyprojects (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

damn mike, taking it to another level...Very nice work man... love the USB port idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (2manyprojects)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Nerds.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

lookin good kip.
hey, how do you plan on gettin it into your garage?


----------



## GTI451 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Lookin ill dude! Can't wait to see it in all its glory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_lookin good kip.
hey, how do you plan on gettin it into your garage? 

that will be a challenge, but we have got lowered cars in there already, so with a little bit of wood, i'm sure it will be no problem... you know, everything can be solved with a little wood


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (2manyprojects)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manyprojects* »_damn mike, taking it to another level...Very nice work man... love the USB port idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thank you


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
that will be a challenge, but we have got lowered cars in there already, so with a little bit of wood, i'm sure it will be no problem... you know, everything can be solved with a little wood









you knowww i know this mikey


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

So made some good progress again today and hit another block








The Stack air intake temp sensor is not working, its not reading any temps, i think somewhere between removing it from the harness to the transporting of it, and the way that it was installed int he original harness, it just lost its ability to read temps, it is only showing up as -99f so its not working.
so this means that i have to order up a new sensor to use, and it doesn't make sense to spend the time putting the intake mani and all that back on until i get that done.
on the other hand, got some good work done on the interior, i also finished wiring up the water temp, and the oil pressure.
here is the bung that Rob welded on for the Intake temp sensor








Here you can see the part i got machined to install the water temp sensor into the stock housing.








I got around to installing the stuff i worked on at home.
















The stack buttons only have about 6 inches of length to work with, so i had to lengthen all of thse about an extra 12 inches to get them to fit in the center console like this, all in all, they are easy to reach, look decent, and work like they should.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

My goal is to get the stack completely done, and to start tuning for when my new wheels and tires arrive in about a month, so as long as stuff arrives on time, i should be able to get this stuff done and tuned soon.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

This is the Sensor that is no longer working


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_This is the Sensor that is no longer working

















Use this one:








http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=572


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Use this one:








http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=572

I will have to check and see if the thread is the same, if it is, i could definitely give that one a try.
for some reason i have a feeling its going to be hard to get ahold of stack for that other one.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Try to source one from an ABA,those screw right into the plenum.
BTW you really SHOULD offer that USB port,that just insane







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sweet car. Cant wait to see it running around the PNW.


_Modified by Island20V at 8:45 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## Thatcher (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: (Island20V)*

nice work mikey!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Island20V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Island20V* »_Sweet car. Cant wait to see it running around the PNW.

_Modified by Island20V at 8:45 PM 11-11-2007_

you won't see it. it's going to be too fast


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

i haven't had the chance to read this all but i'm looking forward to doing so. thats a sick ride. props to the "artists"


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

OMG are you still working on this mkipp?
I hope your team at work has some holiday time off in December so you can finish it already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

I bet you Oly will look good riding in your car


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (keychain12)*

We might head up there this weekend to hang out a take another look


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Dec. 1st bump!


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

remember these days Mike?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_OMG are you still working on this mkipp?
I hope your team at work has some holiday time off in December so you can finish it already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude, work has been keeping me close at the moment, i have had so much to do.
Not to mention the time off we had during ThanksGiving... I really have had not a minute to spare to work on the car over the last two weeks.
still waiting on the new sensor from STACK and the wheels, so not much can get done right now.
spoke to the body shop, were planning on getting her in there at the end of January to get the body work and paint done!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_remember these days Mike?









lol, back in the day.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
lol, back in the day.

i think i took that sick nasty pic. haha
im back on the 11th mike. so when im not jammin at my place hit me up, love to help with somethin if i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V5 (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

sick car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure you mention it somewhere in the 50 pages







what skirts are those and where can I get a pair







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike I made some excel charts for you to fiddle with:








Excel 2003 spreadsheets here:
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...c.xls
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...d.xls
Top speed calculator and ideal shift point calculator. I'm getting to be quite good in excel. If you enable macros for gearcalc you get a printout of the shift RPM's, otherwise you just get the pretty graph.



_Modified by phatvw at 9:22 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (V5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V5* »_sick car man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure you mention it somewhere in the 50 pages







what skirts are those and where can I get a pair







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They are ABT sideskirts with a shaved line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_Mike I made some excel charts for you to fiddle with:








Excel 2003 spreadsheets here:
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...c.xls
http://cid-a8e915add1243534.sk...d.xls
Top speed calculator and ideal shift point calculator. I'm getting to be quite good in excel. If you enable macros for gearcalc you get a printout of the shift RPM's, otherwise you just get the pretty graph.


Damn dude, you have had too much free time on your hands









This is interesting stuff though


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Got some updates on the car.
Oil Pressure/Oil temp have been done
The new Air Intake temp sensor should arrive tomorrow - its been dropped shipped from florida, and it will allow me to get the intake manifold back on!!!
Called up on the wheels, still waiting on the inserts.
Also got a little hps discussions going on


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

hps is going on the jetta?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


----------



## V5 (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Who carries the ABT sideskirts for mk3 jetta in North America?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (V5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V5* »_Who carries the ABT sideskirts for mk3 jetta in North America?

I dont believe that they are still being sold, i think that ABT stuff is discontinued.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
I dont believe that they are still being sold, i think that ABT stuff is discontinued.

truth is what he speaks.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

just found the thread.








amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep it up


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (syracusegli)*

there are replica ABT sideskirts AND front lips on Ebay but they both have very suspect quality.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (j.Connor)*


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Called up on the wheels, still waiting on the inserts 

what are you goin with?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
what are you goin with?

teddy bear wheels in the front and the daisy's out back.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
teddy bear wheels in the front and the daisy's out back.

thats legit







, as long as the daisy's are wilting and the bears are hairy


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I can't even remember what mike is going with. Its been a long time since I have talked to the man in person. 

we need to go do something.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

im in


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

i found a new intercooler kit i might want to install on the jetta, what do you guys think?


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_









wow... that is just silly


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (jettaglisteve)*

Haha the next gen CAI aka the interfooler. 
This guy would get better results with a leaf blower attached to his intake.


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*

The REAL DEAL! From Back in the Days!


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (dubsnmotion)*

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpdates. i know it takes time and all that.. but its been like 4 years... just want to see it finished


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABAcabby* »_uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhpdates. i know it takes time and all that.. but its been like 4 years... just want to see it finished









its about $$$ mostly.
Plus waiting on parts for the most part, i'm still f'n waiting on my stack temp sensor.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i found a new intercooler kit i might want to install on the jetta, what do you guys think?










jetta huh? Someone make a slip up


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

mike. frecks.
I just sent all my parts to get powdercoated glossy black. Maybe we'll have our cars up and going around the same time?

...except mine has been running muahahhaha.
say hi to sara and thatcher for me


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_mike. frecks.
I just sent all my parts to get powdercoated glossy black. Maybe we'll have our cars up and going around the same time?

...except mine has been running muahahhaha.
say hi to sara and thatcher for me

hahaha, funny man!!!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

any updates Mike?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_any updates Mike?

waiting waiting waiting, i'm still waiting on the stack sensor, waiting on the wheels, waiting on the wiring sheeth, and much more, i'm blocked till i get this ****t.


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
waiting waiting waiting, i'm still waiting on the stack sensor, waiting on the wheels, waiting on the wiring sheeth, and much more, i'm blocked till i get this ****t.

Dag <3's M kippen.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Verse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verse* »_
Dag <3's M kippen.









in inapropriate man on man ways.


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
in inapropriate man on man ways.









Hey thats...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Verse)*

haha, <3 you too Dag!
FINALLY i can post this photo for you guys!!!








I got the new air temp today, and it looks to be working!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the ring yesterday. Wish I could have talked more, but being sick sucks. I am home from work till next week. I want to give you a call about some SR stuff


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

New Years Eve day bump.

ps: Would you rather consolidate all your freckles into one giant one? If so, where would you put this one large freckle?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

New Years Eve Update!!!
I have finished the wiring of the stack sensors to the front of the motor, now that i finally had the intake manifold sensor, i can get the intake manifold back on, and get the car started!
I have lost a couple intake manifold bolts, so i wont have it completely ready to start again until tomorrow, along with a new intake manifold gasket. Kelly and Howard should be coming by to get her started and help with a little tuning to get her leaned out from its current rich state.
I added a quick disconnect into the harness for the intake temp sensor to make life a little easier getting the manifold off.








I extended the wiring for the 3 sensors to the front of the motor (air temp, water temp, oil temp) and sheethed them from the firewall forward. (BIG BIG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to wirecare.com and the F6 sheeth, this stuff is awesome.
















Running this wiring down the bumper horn was a PITA - since there is already a lot of stuff going down there, i worked with a wire hanger, and managed to get it through and zip it to the harness... pulled it through first time
















Water Temp sensor hooked up
















Air Temp sensor hooked up








The finished result.. you see nothing!








I got this AWESOME light which hangs off the hood, just gives light to the engine!! its really been an awesome tool for the work i have done the last few days.








Intake manifold back on, and getting ready to start up!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

awesome!!!!!!!!
happy new years!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (syracusegli)*

thanks guys, happy new years to you too.








Here is a Small Short video of the stack alive, and me pushing the button through the different displays.
i thought some of you might find it interesting!
*http://www.mkippen.com/images/stack_0001.wmv*


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 12:55 PM 12-31-2007_


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

thats so yummy,
nice progress man. keep er goin!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Nick_2.8L)*









hey kip,
i'd personally replace those vacuum guys with ones with a single rounded barb.
I had one of those like your's for my brake booster, and it was a pain to get the rubber hose off with the multiple barbs. anywho, just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

Where did you get that light from? Does it give enough light?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Passenger Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passenger Performance* »_Where did you get that light from? Does it give enough light?

yeah, the light is pretty bright, its also a bluish tint.
here is the light that i got http://www.partsamerica.com/Pr...=3158
its about 70 bucks.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_hey kip,
i'd personally replace those vacuum guys with ones with a single rounded barb.
I had one of those like your's for my brake booster, and it was a pain to get the rubber hose off with the multiple barbs. anywho, just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hook me up a link??
I really do need to change these out, its a HUGE pain in the ass to get the vacuum lines off of those. I have damaged the one vacuum line several times trying to get it off actually.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Woot, got the car running today, it turns out that i ran out of gas! LOL. Go figures there is gasoline dripping out of the exhaust, it makes sense why it would run out of gas.
After kicking the starter for about 2 minutes, checked the plugs and they were still dry as a bone, so there was no fuel making it into the chamber. Threw in a fresh gallon of gas, and it started up!!!
The air temp and water temp seem to be working perfectly, but there is some bad news...
1. the RPM is STILL NOT READING





















I am going to work with 034 and stack this week and find out what i'm not doing. This sucks, I was really hoping it would work right off of the bat.
2. the oil pressure is not readin accurately. I used the autometer sender with the STACK cluster, and it seems like they are different.
So with that, i will be working to fix the RPM, change out the oil pressure sender, and install the stack oil temperature sensor.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

A couple short videos of how the car was running today...
pretty damn rough.
here are a couple of videos... volume up - you should be albe to hear the idle. 
http://www.mkippen.com/Media/Lucy_AFR_IDLE.wmv 
And here this provides a little more info, you can see the stack is reading nothing on RPM. 
http://www.mkippen.com/Media/Lucy_AFR_IDLE2.wmv


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I found this in the STACK manual, and i think this is what we need to do.
I am going to test the values of the signal in the next few days and see what ohms /voltage readings i'm getting.


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

Yer too smart for yer' own good.


----------



## JettaT (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_








hey kip,
i'd personally replace those vacuum guys with ones with a single rounded barb.
I had one of those like your's for my brake booster, and it was a pain to get the rubber hose off with the multiple barbs. anywho, just a thought http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I used those barbs with the intent of making it hard to get the vacum lines off so that they don't pop off under boost


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

hmmm, HOwie has a good point, although, you know how much it sucks to get those off, lets hope that it wont need to be taken off to much when tuning commences


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I spoke to 034efi, i may have to pick up the RPM signal from the coil / ignition output. I am going to test it this week, it sounds like the output from the 034 is different.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
yeah, the light is pretty bright, its also a bluish tint.
here is the light that i got http://www.partsamerica.com/Pr...=3158
its about 70 bucks.

you know whats crazy? about two years ago my old boss bought one VERY similar off the tool guy for almost $300








glad you are making some serious progress man!!


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*

looking good Mike. Didn't know how it was going for a while. In remembrance of this thread's beginning I post this:


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

woot
I found out some new information today that seems it will help me to get the TACH working like it should! It looks like the STACK uses an old style high voltage tach signal typically from the negative coil terminal. 
as you can see here from the manual!








With some help from some guys on motorgeek i found out that the 034 signal seems to be low voltage trigger - and it needs to be stepped up to be read.
fortunately for me, 034 sells this low voltage adapter for high voltage tachs like mine, and i think that installing thsi will be exactly what i need to get this working.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=760








*From the 034 website:*034EFI tach adaptor for adapting older "High Voltage" tachometers to a low current tach output of the 034EFI ECU.
Use this this product if your tach was previously run off of the negative terminal of the ignition coil. 
So i'm going to order this up tomorrow and get it on the way, it should do the job i need it to to get the tach working!


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

President Mike Kippen.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Verse)*

damn kippen, been doing some reading? hopefully thats the solution.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_damn kippen, been doing some reading? hopefully thats the solution.









im not sure if kiptronic really knows how to read, but he is good at looking at the pictures.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
im not sure if kiptronic really knows how to read, but he is good at looking at the pictures.









picture books rock


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Can you sell the stack cluster and buy an aim dash?
It would have been a much easier install with no need for double sensors.
http://www.aimsports.com/products/mxl-chooser.html








I run it in my personal car.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

wow that aimsports is a nice unit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6sarah (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Yeah, 034 sells AIM stuff!
http://www.034motorsport.com/i...184b2
But i got the STACK for a deal i could not pass up, and i actually prefer how it looks over the AIM.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (vr6sarah)*

oh ok
I was just suggesting it for functionality not looks. 
Using the AIM with 034 over can-bus would give you rpm,boost,engtemp,airtemp,...etc to the dash over two wires.
Basically all the info and sensors the 034 monitors would be displayed on the AIM dash.
Not trying to sell it to you, just pointing out an alternative.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_oh ok
I was just suggesting it for functionality not looks. 
Using the AIM with 034 over can-bus would give you rpm,boost,engtemp,airtemp,...etc to the dash over two wires.
Basically all the info and sensors the 034 monitors would be displayed on the AIM dash.
Not trying to sell it to you, just pointing out an alternative.


i hear you, looking back if i had known about it before i got the stack, i would have probably bought this one instead. i like the fact that it does boost as well, plus it would have been much much easier!
oh well, its all good, the stack should still do the job right.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Can't wait for this thing to be done.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I got the RPM adapter and my new Catchcan today from 034, i'll have shots up soon.
Also picking up some OE suspension this week. my coilovers (fk) are going bye bye... if anyone wants them, they are yours for 200$ 
seems like posting up coils for $200 gets your attention... just so that you know, they are not in the best condition, the front left coil is seized. The rears are extremely soft... they are going to need work. I have had them on the car for almost 6 years, about 50k miles on them.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 7:10 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## Verse (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_I got the RPM adapter and my new Catchcan today from 034, i'll have shots up soon.
Also picking up some OE suspension this week. my coilovers (fk) are going bye bye... if anyone wants them, they are yours for 200$ 
_Modified by theflygtiguy at 7:10 PM 1-8-2008_

What's next B&G's? Air? Hydros???!?>!?


----------



## 1337dubs (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_i found a new intercooler kit i might want to install on the jetta, what do you guys think?










Car is unreal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 1337dubs at 8:47 PM 1-8-2008_


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Verse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Verse* »_
What's next B&G's? Air? Hydros???!?>!?









I know but I'll let kippen be the one to tell.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_
I know but I'll let kippen be the one to tell. 

eye nose 2


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

ill let the photos tell in the near future!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_ill let the photos tell in the near future!

damn, i wish i was in


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
damn, i wish i was in

cmon, all the cool kids are in the know. haha


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

i must have the wrong network


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_i must have the wrong network









don't worry, i still think your cool! haha


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

I know...but I didn't think the national gay association of America did vehicle sponsorships


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

bump it up kip.
thanks for the help tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

kippen.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_I know...but I didn't think the national gay association of America did vehicle sponsorships

You are giving away free sponsorship? leaves Kiprtonics thread straight on point


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_
leaves Kiprtonics thread straight on point









ahhh, vortex love


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (keychain12)*

up for progress and pics


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_up for progress and pics
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*

come on mike dust off that camera


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

so i got the voltage adapter hooked up, and i still have no tach signal readin on the stack







i'm really bummed out about this, i cant seem to figure out how to get this stack rpm working.
on the other hand, i got a major hookup from Brendon and i got all the parts i need to assemble the suspension, so hopefully i'll get that done in the next week.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_so i got the voltage adapter hooked up, and i still have no tach signal readin on the stack







i'm really bummed out about this, i cant seem to figure out how to get this stack rpm working.
on the other hand, i got a major hookup from Brendon and i got all the parts i need to assemble the suspension, so hopefully i'll get that done in the next week.

is it getting air?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*

no prob mike, glad to help, sorry i couldnt find time to help ya get the car moved


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
is it getting air?

If by air you mean stock mk3 suspension, yes.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
If by air you mean stock mk3 suspension, yes.


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

best build thread ever.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_










hey, you sold your mk3, dont blame me that your not in the "in" group anymore


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
hey, you sold your mk3, dont blame me that your not in the "in" group anymore
















I wanna be part of the cool kids group, right now Im stuck talking to anders when I want info though.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I wanna be part of the cool kids group, right now Im stuck talking to anders when I want info though.
















yeah, andy puts out for a snickers bar


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
hey, you sold your mk3, dont blame me that your not in the "in" group anymore
















i still have a mk1, does that count for anything


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*

I was never "in"









maybe cause I sold my passat for another passat.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_yeah, andy puts out for a snickers bar









I like twix.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

!!!! it's getting close Mike.
I think my car isn't that far off either now.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_woot
I found out some new information today that seems it will help me to get the TACH working like it should! It looks like the STACK uses an old style high voltage tach signal typically from the negative coil terminal. 
as you can see here from the manual!








With some help from some guys on motorgeek i found out that the 034 signal seems to be low voltage trigger - and it needs to be stepped up to be read.
fortunately for me, 034 sells this low voltage adapter for high voltage tachs like mine, and i think that installing thsi will be exactly what i need to get this working.
http://www.034motorsport.com/p...d=760








*From the 034 website:*034EFI tach adaptor for adapting older "High Voltage" tachometers to a low current tach output of the 034EFI ECU.
Use this this product if your tach was previously run off of the negative terminal of the ignition coil. 
So i'm going to order this up tomorrow and get it on the way, it should do the job i need it to to get the tach working!

Hey Mike,
You can accomplish this same effect by wiring directly off the coilpacks with under $5 in supplies from Radioshack. Let me know if you're interested in the information and I'll point you in the right direction.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

progress mike progress!! let's see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

mike's car looks like a DONK minus the proper 22" + wheels


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

Its on stock suspension at the mo, but at least its FINALLY at my place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (thanks Kelly)








I got plenty of updates going on with the car at the moment!!!
1. Interior is out of the car, i'm doing a full fatmat install, try and quiet down and tighten up the interiorl.
2. planning on getting a cage done in a few weeks.
3. looking to get my car over to my friend jared at http://www.j-rodandcustom.com to redo my rockers, as they need a re-over.
4. still waiting on the wheels
5. Stoked to get the STACK finished, wiring up the fuel tomorrow and still looking for help with the RPM signal. 
more photos coming soon.

_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:33 PM 1-29-2008_


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 9:36 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see some more pictures!


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

werd kippen......cant wait til you finish this thing
you coming out for primer again this year??


----------



## Mtrboatvr (Aug 24, 2007)

Awesome Project. Amazing Photos. I am about to 034 and boost my 3.0L 12v MKIV so I may have some questions for you.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mtrboatvr)*

Well, dont be alarmed but here is the current condition of my interior
































thread tracking the progress on the interior!

FWIW, i have taken my interior apart almost 5 times now, so it really only takes about an hour, but i think that this work will really tighten up the car, make it feel and sound a whole lot more solid, and not to mention i discovered some rusty spots in the process, but all getting ready for the cage and some other goodies








Mike.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
finally got that gti with th new motor out of my garage today. woot for progress. Jetta goes in tomorrow


----------



## Mtrboatvr (Aug 24, 2007)

How far into the interior are you dynamatting?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mtrboatvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtrboatvr* »_How far into the interior are you dynamatting?

all the way to the dash, and front door panels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still saving lots of weight compared to the stock stuff.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

werd get those weight savings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
5. Stoked to get the STACK finished, wiring up the fuel tomorrow and still looking for help with the RPM signal. 


The info for the tach is all here:
http://www.msextra.com/manuals...hoout


----------



## Mtrboatvr (Aug 24, 2007)

Should sound great with all of that dynamat. The extra weight shouldnt be an issue...just bump it up a psi or two LOL.
Quick question for you Kippen.
How "Plug and Play" is the 034 harness. I was looking at options to just getting some high quality automotive wiring and doing it myself to save a little extra coin for turbo goodies. I just wondered what your thoughts are / how many difficulties you guys had on wiring the 034 up. The wiring is my biggest concern right now as I have climatronic in my GTI and it gets pretty hot in Central Ohio in the summer. So i may have to keep the old ECU for interior functionality. 


_Modified by Mtrboatvr at 9:28 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Mtrboatvr)*

the ECU has nothing to do with anything besides engine sensor readings. the rest of the car is a series of switches and circuits. your climatronic car hasknobs and switches right?


----------



## Mtrboatvr (Aug 24, 2007)

Climatronic is the all digital climate control installed on the GLX models. It has no knobs at all, just buttons and a small LCD to display where the heat a/c is being directed at you. I know it and the windows are integrated with the ECU because I can turn the air conditioning on with VAG com... So basically If I go 034 and decide not to use the factory ECU for interior functions I would not have heat or A/C anymore, which would really really suck. At this point I wish I had the conventional Knob style








Here is a random pic from an R32.








Kippen any suggestions that you have heard of while doing your 034. I know you basically gutted your car like a fish but anyways...
Thanks








_Modified by Mtrboatvr at 7:18 AM 2-7-2008_

_Modified by Mtrboatvr at 7:19 AM 2-7-2008_

_Modified by Mtrboatvr at 7:22 AM 2-7-2008_


_Modified by Mtrboatvr at 7:27 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Mtrboatvr)*

Hey Mtrboatvr, 
i guess i got some tips for you, but honestly i dont know how far your planning on going with your car, and i dont know what sort of budget your have for your car, but i think this will help you.
1. The premade wiring kit is awesome, it should bolt up considering if you keep all your OE sensors.
2. Make sure that you get the "relay box" and the wiring box to help for a cleaner install (ahead of time).
3. Make a plan for your gauges and ensure they will work properly with the 034, you may want to wire up additional gauges at the same time.
4. There is no reason why you cant keep your ECU, but i would be surprised if you need it... you my be able to remove the engine harness, but this really goes into "how far are you willing to go?" if you ever see yourself selling your car, or doing somehing different, then removing all of the harness you dont need will make it a really big pain to do anything different.
just make sure you plan EVERYTHING ahead of time, and get all your parts before you start







good luck.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I got the front of the car just about done.
























I plan on getting the door panels and some more done tomorrow. Rob and Jared are coming by tomorrow, and he will be doing some measurements for the cage, and Jared will be looking at the repairs for the floor board (some surface rust) and the rockers.
i'll give you an update soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mtrboatvr (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Kippen,
Thanks for advise as Im very excited to hear from anyone that has done anything with 034. I finally got to meet with one of my buddies from a VW GTG I go to every other week. He has done an 034 IIC 1.8t and getting ready to do his VRT. I got to talk to him quite a bit and the pre made harness is for sure the way Im going (he made his own and now regrets his time spent







) As my car sits right now I have a built 3.0L VR that is high Compression, head, cams, the works. What I think im going to do is order the 034 goodies, Wideband and pre wire some gauges, install it with the DBC conversion to my new SP intake manifold and get it running and maybe autoX it one last time before I have boost







. 
The only reason I was going to keep the ECU was for the climatronic because I need some heat (the ecu runs it).
Anways thanks for the suggestions and the progress looks great. Keep it up!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Put an in car video up once you have the interior back together. It would be especially cool if we could hear a before/after treatment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm now kicking around doing this with my car this summer.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

I got the interior just about finished today. I am going to get the floor fixed this next week, and then i will finishe the rest of the floor too. I also want to do some POR 15 and seal up these seams to protect from some rust. 
Here are some pics!








Drivers Side.
Before.








All cleaned up!








All Matted up!








The rest of the drivers side.








The Passenger side!
Before.








All cleaned up








Matted up








Rear side matted up too








Also finished up the Bench
















Glad to get this stage over with, it was really messy and a ton of work, but i hope it will be worth it in the end. Should be nice and quiet and rattle free








Mike.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Holy sound deadening


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (evil-e)*

nice work. gonna be crazy quiet in there


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

mike...I miss the body kit and the mas italys.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mehr_PSI (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (keychain12)*

Wow. This is great stuff


----------



## j.Connor (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (Mehr_PSI)*

2 quick questions that might have already been answered
1.) how did you clean the interior of the door skins? I tried brake cleaner and that worked pretty well but I still haven't had a chance to finish.
2.) how many square feet of deadener did it take to do what you've done so far do you estimate?


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (j.Connor)*

rival a lexus eh mike?
let us know how much that stuff weighs after you're done - you did measure what you had before right?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*

updates?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (white_r!ce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white_r!ce* »_rival a lexus eh mike?
let us know how much that stuff weighs after you're done - you did measure what you had before right?









maybe 20lbs....if that though. that fatmat doesn't weigh shiz. the difference is probably a leather interior car vs cloth. it will be solid feeling inside like a lexus though......er Audi i mean


----------



## iZOTOPE (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

how much money was 034efi with harness ??


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (j.Connor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j.Connor* »_
1.) how did you clean the interior of the door skins? I tried brake cleaner and that worked pretty well but I still haven't had a chance to finish.


i used brake cleaner and paint solvent, and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (iZOTOPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iZOTOPE* »_how much money was 034efi with harness ??









For the IIc? 595US retail.I am going to be running the annual after Tax Group buy on them soon.
Mike about that usb hub adapter!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Currently Waiting...
waiting on getting 220 installed in my garage for the Cage, waiting on the tubing for the cage... still waiting on the wheels, and still waiting on the suspensions! 
I'll be sure to update you guys when stuff arrives


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Currently Waiting...
waiting on getting 220 installed in my garage for the Cage, waiting on the tubing for the cage... still waiting on the wheels, and still waiting on the suspensions! 
I'll be sure to update you guys when stuff arrives










Mike you using chrome moly steel for your cage?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

The plan is to use Chrome Moly on the bar yes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mtrboatvr (Aug 24, 2007)

220 as in voltage for a nice welder? That roll cage should be pretty hot. Hope you get the parts soon! Oh btw did you ever get the idle sorted out?


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: (Mtrboatvr)*

Any in car video to hear the new found quietness?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Jettin2Class)*

UPDATE!!!
Sorry i have not updated you guys in such a long time, but i have been waiting waiting waiting... and i finally have some more progress to report on.
1. I have ordered up all the piping for the Bar, it will be Chrome Moly! We should be started on that later this week.
2. The wheel company called me to let me know they ****ed up 2 sets of lips trying to put my wheels together, and in the end they could not assemble the wheels with the style i requested (gloss black lip, matte center) - every time they torqed the wheel down, the anodized lip cracked in the paint. 
So they are sending the wheels with polished lips, matte centers, and i will have to disassemble them and get the lips done myself, and reassemble them... i'm really unhappy with them, as it took them almost 3 months of trying and they still did not get them right







Oh well, i hope to have the wheels in the next 2 weeks.
3. Still waiting on the suspension.
4. I have finished wiring up the 034 voltage output adapter, and i still have yet to test it, since i cant fire up my car in the garage at this time, but i have a feeling that if its still not working, i will need to make adjustments in the STACK settings.
5. I have finished redoing my dash setup, mounted the gauges much differntly, and also have hidden quite a few things, so i'll have to update you with some new photos when i get all of it repainted.
6. Got a plan to mount my catch can, and i'm getting some parts machined to mount it this week, i'll have to show you guys how that turns out when i get it done.
most of the work i have been doing is just cleaning up a lot fo the behind dash wiring, and finishing up on the dash, making everything look as OEM as possible and clean as possible.
I'll definitely post up pics when i'm done with that.
I'm looking forward to the big updates with the Roll Bar install















cheers.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

nice mikey!
an you stole my super secret wheel color idea you dirty bastard!







hope you can make it work, would look siick on your car i think


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Boreing.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_nice mikey!
an you stole my super secret wheel color idea you dirty bastard!







hope you can make it work, would look siick on your car i think

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wont let the Cat completley out of the bag yet....
but they are 17x9 rear and 17x8.5 front (et20)
Plan is to do them Gloss Black Lips, Matte Black Centers, with White Bolts, and White Calipers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wont let the Cat completley out of the bag yet....
but they are 17x9 rear and 17x8.5 front (et20)
Plan is to do them Gloss Black Lips, Matte Black Centers, with White Bolts, and White Calipers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hawtness. can't wait to see some pics


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

w00t, check out these bad boys.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

i was wondering why you were going with such a big a$$ wheel


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

boomerang?








looking good mr.kippen


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I dont think thats enough brake...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_i was wondering why you were going with such a big a$$ wheel









Actually you need 19's (maybe 20's) to fit those brakes, it was just a joke to post it up... They are for a Cadillac Escalade.... biggest ****ing brakes i have ever seen in my entire life. They are the Brembo Grand Tourismo setup for the Escalade... 
i saw them over at speedware and thought... the thread would gain from a picture with me and this caliper.. lol
i'd hate to know how much those freaking cost.
on another note though, i have been looking at the stoptech 320mm setup for my gti with a mk4 rear caliper conversion


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_UPDATE!!!
Sorry i have not updated you guys in such a long time, but i have been waiting waiting waiting... and i finally have some more progress to report on.
1. I have ordered up all the piping for the Bar, it will be Chrome Moly! We should be started on that later this week.
*tubing not pipe...pipe is for poop*















2. The wheel company called me to let me know they ****ed up 2 sets of lips trying to put my wheels together, and in the end they could not assemble the wheels with the style i requested (gloss black lip, matte center) - every time they torqed the wheel down, the anodized lip cracked in the paint. 
So they are sending the wheels with polished lips, matte centers, and i will have to disassemble them and get the lips done myself, and reassemble them... i'm really unhappy with them, as it took them almost 3 months of trying and they still did not get them right







Oh well, i hope to have the wheels in the next 2 weeks.
3. Still waiting on the suspension.
4. I have finished wiring up the 034 voltage output adapter, and i still have yet to test it, since i cant fire up my car in the garage at this time, but i have a feeling that if its still not working, i will need to make adjustments in the STACK settings.
5. I have finished redoing my dash setup, mounted the gauges much differntly, and also have hidden quite a few things, so i'll have to update you with some new photos when i get all of it repainted.
6. Got a plan to mount my catch can, and i'm getting some parts machined to mount it this week, i'll have to show you guys how that turns out when i get it done.
most of the work i have been doing is just cleaning up a lot fo the behind dash wiring, and finishing up on the dash, making everything look as OEM as possible and clean as possible.
I'll definitely post up pics when i'm done with that.
I'm looking forward to the big updates with the Roll Bar install















cheers.


bout time you get somethign done lol j/k cant wait to see it mang


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Flavourless)*

lets go kiptronic. whens the tuning goin down?


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

cage in yet?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_cage in yet?

Just got the 240 installed on wednesday. All the tubing is ordered, so i just need to wait on Rob coming out and welding shizz up








hopefully we'll get a solid start on it this week.


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

idk if its just me but where the pics go lol ohh and of course keep up the good work such a sick build


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

4130? what kind of cage? 4pt? 6pt? any regulation you are going to meet?


_Modified by UBER KUHL at 11:46 PM 4-3-2008_


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

I know I'm a little late but...








????


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_4130? what kind of cage? 4pt? 6pt? any regulation you are going to meet?

_Modified by UBER KUHL at 11:46 PM 4-3-2008_

Sorry, i dont know what gauge the chrome moly is.
I'm still waiting for Rob to find time to make it over to my place (Rob at Flipsidecustoms.com).
He has been busy i guess, and we have not made any start on the bar yet.
The "Cage" is more of a "Bar", its goign to be a single hoop, back down to the top of the rear strut towers with a X and a rear strut tower bar. Back from the hoop there will be a step into a harness bar, with a floor bar behind the front seats tieing into the bottom of the hoop. 
Lastly, there will be 2 low slanging door bars from the main hoop to the front floor by the dash .
Later on, when i get the rocker panels done, we are going to have the cage going through the floor, and running a bar down the running board behind the pinch weld to tie in the door bars with the main hoop.
Planning to meet "safe driving" regulations and who knows, maybe the 11.1 nhra standards. 
Mike.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
a floor bar behind the front seats tieing into the bottom of the hoop. 
Lastly, there will be 2 low slanging door bars from the main hoop to the front floor by the dash .


those bars have to be shoulder high in order to pass inspection.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

is your cage going to come with leather and whips?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (keychain12)*

Hi Mike.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

dewd!


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

update me or I'll poop on your driveway


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_update me or I'll poop on your driveway

I support that initiative.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Joey Russo)*

I"ll be faster than you with my 92 PROBE @ this RaT3. Woot for pics and updates everybody. Lets see those slangin bars hehe







that will be a 6pt with the door bars. you should do square tubing for the duers burz. si


_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 12:07 AM 4-25-2008_


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

hey now, no poopin going on around here!
I'm picking up my new brakes today which are 13" Brembo's, and so far i'm still WAITING on the cage, wheels, tires, and suspension. There is nothing i can do about the vendors i am using for these parts, i just have to be patient and wait.
in the meantime though, i am going to be taking my front brake setups apart, doing new hubs, spindles, control arms, ball joints and etc to give the new brakes a clean new home.
i'll throw up some pictures tonight.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Here are some pics of the new goodies.
The Brembo Kit.
















Updates on my dash.
here you can see the custom mounted boost gauge, and how i have mounted the R500 and the Devils Own water injection. They look pretty OEM, and i am going to make some OEM looking decals for the Water Injection lights and knobs.








The R500 is also offset to the driver by 1/2 and inch, should make it much easier to see while driving. 
i will have more updates next week


----------



## DUB_4_LIFE (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

the dash setup is so clean. looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (DUB_4_LIFE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUB_4_LIFE* »_the dash setup is so clean. looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man, there are hours of work into making that stuff fit right and look right. I will be putting the whole dash back together this week. I got the new weather barriers finished on the front doors last night, and i have started on the suspension components in the trunk! 
Lots to do


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

delivering beer fridge tonight, this alone should prompt some progress


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_delivering beer fridge tonight, this alone should prompt some progress









helllz yeah


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

not gonna lie, i was very tempted to throw the inverter in an fire that biatch up on the drive home


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

comensing pooping due to lack of progress and much waiting.
fire torpedoes!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (keychain12)*

up


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_up

I got an update








everyoen else should in a few months.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*










Mike...come on man. 25psi boost gauge?








everything looks nice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

we demand more updates


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

ttt


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

mike lookin good homie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

updates


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I heard rumor he got some parts in, but its probably just a rumor


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

We got started on the roll bar.
the baseplates should be going in soon, they are mocked up and getting done.
I'm still waiting on the wheels, and still waiting on the Suspension


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_We got started on the roll bar.
the baseplates should be going in soon, they are mocked up and getting done.
I'm still waiting on the wheels, and still waiting on the Suspension









good lord, whats the hold up?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_
good lord, whats the hold up?

they got re routed through 98059..
so now you should see my gti! wootz.
keep me updated kip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

how often is this car getting worked on?


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

we should see some Mk6 cars by the time this car is done....


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

it'll never be "done"


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

ummmm.......







anything?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

the wheels are the first set built for a mk3, and the suspension is the first set built for a mk3, on top of that, i am getting a good deal on this stuff, so i cant do much more than wait for it. 
The comments are not helping - i want to drive the car as much as anyone wants to see it ... TRUST ME on that. but there is very little i can do withou the parts i need to finish the car.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_we should see some Mk6 cars by the time this car is done....









thanks steen.

_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_it'll never be "done" 

yes it will, the end is in sight, i just need to get the rest of the parts, and some help to throw it all together. i got a plan for the tuning and all that is left is the essentials.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
thanks steen.
yes it will, the end is in sight, i just need to get the rest of the parts, and some help to throw it all together. i got a plan for the tuning and all that is left is the essentials.

let me know what you need mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to help you get this thing on the road for leavenworth or great canadian so we can get everyone cruisin together.
this project has seen nothing but the utmost attention to detail.
good work take time


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

I know your frustrated mike but it is close! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_
let me know what you need mang http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to help you get this thing on the road for leavenworth or great canadian so we can get everyone cruisin together.
this project has seen nothing but the utmost attention to detail.
good work take time


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_The comments are not helping - i want to drive the car as much as anyone wants to see it ... TRUST ME on that. but there is very little i can do withou the parts i need to finish the car.


we dont mean any disrespect, believe me, i know that good work and parts take time.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

I meant "done" as in the car will always evolve. Whose car has ever been "done?"


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

lets bump this thread back up. whats the newest status on parts taking forever Mike?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

pretty sure he's still waiting.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

last i heard (this past weekend) its gonna be about 2-3 weeks


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*

The word is that i have a new pair of shoes arriving at the doorstep tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(at least 2 out of 4)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

WOOOT


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_The word is that i have a new pair of shoes arriving at the doorstep tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(at least 2 out of 4)









YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHHHH!


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

NEW SHOES!


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

wootz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Schweet.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

did the mail come yet?
Edit: its the 17th were I'm at, sorry for jumping the gun. 


_Modified by 98DUB at 9:30 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_did the mail come yet?
Edit: its the 17th were I'm at, sorry for jumping the gun. 


x2


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (veedub11)*

[09:28] Shawn: are you at home waiting for ups?








[09:28] Mike K: yessir


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I'm not one for teasing...
The 2 rear wheels arrived today, i bolted them up to the rear, and they fit like a glove. 5x100 ET 30 Lamborghini VT from Compomotive. 17x9!
*The wheels are going to be taken apart, i am doing the lips in GLOSS black, and the bolts in white (if possible). *The front wheels are still a few weeks away, they are waiting on the barrels from England! This will also be done with the Brembo Calipers done in white.
Here are some shots. - the wheels really pull together the "tough" look i want.
































Now i just need to get the fronts, get the suspension done, get the cage finished, and then i can drive it again


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

SO hottt.


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Interesting choice Mike. I'll have to wait till she's on the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Till then:
"Hello, operator?"


----------



## stofficer2 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*

you have entirely too much money to spend on your project







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you have a spouse? girlfriend or anything? if not I know the reason why, not enough $$...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExcessiveBoost* »_Interesting choice Mike. I'll have to wait till she's on the ground http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Word, its not the "typical" but i think when the lips and barrels are refinished how i want them, they will fit the car nicely









_Quote, originally posted by *stofficer2* »_you have entirely too much money to spend on your project







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you have a spouse? girlfriend or anything? if not I know the reason why, not enough $$...









*Yes, i have a girlfriend, and a good paying full time job!!* 
This has taken years for this reason!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

I like them. I was thinking you were going with more lip. I still think they are pimp.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_

*Yes, i have a good paying full time job!!* 
This has taken years for this reason!

you stole my corner you a$$ haha.
looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

wow, finally something new on a mk3. Good work Kippen. white bolts and brakes wil be the bees knees.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

i'd run them as they are. that is the hotness. looks much better than I imagined, and it's not even on the ground yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now if you were going to run some KW's to make full use of the power when tracking










_Modified by VEE-DUBBER at 11:42 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

the wheels are lookin really dope. with a 17X9 i was thinking there would be some more lip, but i'm not gonna knock on it. looks really good, hope to see it on the ground and driving again.
you need to drive this thing out East to H20 in OC, i would love to see this car in person


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

Looks great Kippen! Can't wait to see it in person mang







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_the wheels are lookin really dope. with a 17X9 i was thinking there would be some more lip, but i'm not gonna knock on it. looks really good, hope to see it on the ground and driving again.
you need to drive this thing out East to H20 in OC, i would love to see this car in person

To be honest, i was also exepcting more lip out of it, the front is going to be another 1/2 inch shorter in lip than the rear too. I think that wiht the lips being black though, it will be less noticable, and it will flow a lot nicer. 
The wheels are the first set made ever for a vw by compomotive, so i was just happy that they fit and everything actually came out as expected


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Gloss black lips with white bolts FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

here is the inspiration


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (dubsnmotion)*

I like your wheels/style better. That car is ...kinda...wack.


----------



## 1_slow_mk3 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Dear Mike,
I hate you.
The end








Car is gonna look amazing with those wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Going to look sick man! cant wait to see this thing! just powder coat the bolts and they will be fine.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I wouldve done anodised red lips
(personally of course)


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

White lips with black bolts would look bad a$$ too! Either way its gonna look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (nubVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nubVR* »_White lips with black bolts would look bad a$$ too! Either way its gonna look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I second that.
So hot if you did color matched lips and white bolts. OOOOOOH, come on. Black centers, white lips, white bolts, pink brembo calipers haha.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

edit: your car sucks


----------



## Dag. Yo! (Jul 28, 2006)

Kippen on point like usual.


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (Dag. Yo!)*

looking good Mike.
will the car be at waterwerks? Id like to take a closer look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CustomCooled (Feb 28, 2007)

Love the wheels Mike. Sick. F'n Sick!
Keep steppin it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (CustomCooled)*

been a smooth 5 days since this thread has been touched. whats the latest?


----------



## Euro_Dynamics (Sep 6, 2005)

what he said. hope everything is going good


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Euro_Dynamics)*

Hi Kippen. Hope all is well mang


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

front wheels are getting shipped out next week







- thats the only updates i have right now.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

When you gonna post pics from LW


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_front wheels are getting shipped out next week







- thats the only updates i have right now.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Front wheels just shipped out this morning


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_When you gonna post pics from LW









when PVW features them hopefully


----------



## _Steve_ (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

Wow. Such a great car so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (_Steve_)*

Saturday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

okay, its Monday, i know those wheels were already delivered, now make with some pics.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

dyno???


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (TTguy30)*

Front wheels get delivered today.
I also have the catch can done, just need to get working on the Suspension.


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (TTguy30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTguy30* »_dyno???

Track #s?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

sweet man, is that all that is left, the suspension and front wheels?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zoidmk5* »_sweet man, is that all that is left, the suspension and front wheels?

Not quite...
Once i get the wheels finished, throw some tires on there, we still got lots of work.
The Brembo Brakes need to be installed, and i'm doing all new control arms, spindels, bushings and wheel bearings, on the rear i still need to order up the Eurospec 11 inch upgrade kit, which i'm going to do. 
Beyond that work, the cage still needs to be finished, and then i can complete the interior.... at that point, the car will be driving again.
Once the car is on the road, i'm getting the fenders pulled and my pinch welds on the fram rails fixed.. then i'm done and done - the wheels are pretty wide, and i'm planning on throwing on the biggest tire i can, so i need to pull the fenders to ensure there is no rubbing.
dyno and track#'s will come last... i want the car to be safe.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

weeeeeeeeeeeeerd like the new approach....


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

sweet man, if you just keep at it, you should be done by what, end of August? you should take the drive accross the country and make an appearance at H20


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (zoidmk5)*

The front wheels arrived yesterday... bolted up 5x100 perfect








Its a relief to see all 4 bolted up without problem, since its always scary getting custom wheels built a few thousand miles away, and not knowing whether they will be perfect.
2 wheels are fully dis-assembled, and i am going to finish the other 2 this weekend, then they are off to powdercoat and paint next week. 
I HATE HATE HATE disassembling 3 piece wheels... but it should be worth it


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

glad to hear they finally showed up...really looking forward to getting this thing running well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

so good


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

progress Mikey.
ps: my car is not working @ Speedware


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

get the wheels off to Paint or PC yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Mikeneedstopostphotos.com


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Mike aren't these like the wheels you got? I think these might be 18" but they seem to be the same style, right?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (keychain12)*

whats the latest and greatest Mike?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

Ryan, same style!
I'm currently waiting on $$ and lots of other stuff, no new updates, sorry peeps.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Its all good mike. 
You going to come down for waterlands? It would be cool if you and the lady could







I got a couch


----------



## eurotekee (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow. I've finally finished reading all 57 pages and it only took me 3 days. Hahaha.
Mike this is some AWESOME work. You have an outrageous car there.
Did you ever get the tach to work right?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (eurotekee)*

chukin the spear!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

I know mike kippen


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I know mike kippen

only true if you have the sticker.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

I can make my own stickers








Helps when you have your own plotter


----------



## eurotekee (Jun 11, 2008)

UPDATE!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (eurotekee)*

he is working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Thought you guys may like these shots...
















Bolts may be white when the car is painted... but i'm liking this for now


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

yes mike! the gloss and the satin looks dope


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (vr6freak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_only true if you have the sticker.

Im still waiting on my sticker


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

looks ill man. defintely would look sick sitting the fenders on the rims. lol


----------



## 1hotimola (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

Kippen,
I went through this whole thread last night ( first i've seen ) Shawn's told me all about the car. All I can say is WOW!! I feel I am going to be spending a lot of money on the duck, cause I feel inspired now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif DO WERK SON!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (1hotimola)*

Wheels look sick


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

wheels are lookin good mikey!
so does this mean we get to go driving soon?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_wheels are lookin good mikey!
so does this mean we get to go driving soon?
















Still got lots to do...


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (1hotimola)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1hotimola* »_Kippen,
I went through this whole thread last night ( first i've seen ) Shawn's told me all about the car. All I can say is WOW!! I feel I am going to be spending a lot of money on the duck, cause I feel inspired now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif DO WERK SON!

Thanks dood, i'm warning you, its a long road to go down.


----------



## 1hotimola (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Thanks dood, i'm warning you, its a long road to go down.

HAHA I know. I remember when I first moved here two years ago and Shawn and I came up to your place for beer pong you were doing the wiring.. 
I likely won't go as far as you did, as MKIV's have a ton more issues.. But I sure like your thinking and where you're going. It gave me some good ideas. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_
Still got lots to do...









doh! you got me all excited with those wheel pics!








austin...been talkin with a friend of a friend working with kinetic...they have some huge numbers coming from a 1.8t


----------



## 1hotimola (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
austin...been talkin with a friend of a friend working with kinetic...they have some huge numbers coming from a 1.8t









HAHA they can use the duck as a test platform


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i wish i knew mike kippen

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the wheels


----------



## cool white98 (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Mike Cant wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

Lookin good man.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (nubVR)*

Wow! You wasted no time assembling them after we picked up the lips and barrels. They looks so stinky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_i wish i knew mike kippen

I know Mike Kippen, I'll introduce you sometime.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

Got any new videos? the one on page 37 didn't work


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Wow
Wheels look sick.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (durteeclean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (FrostedDub)*

Got workin on the car tody with Kelly from Speedware - http://www.speedwaremotorsports.com - he came by to help me out by building some hard lines. 
Thanks to Kelly, we are making some good progress on finishing up some things i have wanted to redo on the motor.
What we started with.
















The Tools
















1. Started by removing the old lines and the turbo blanket 
















2. Take a length of stainless tubing and cut to length.








3. Bend as needed.
















4. Flare the end
Kelly used the 37 degree tool for this.
























5. Which ends up like this.








6. Check your clearances and keep bending. Start with less and give more when needed. Its very hard to bend back.
























7. Continue with the rest.

































Some other goodies.








Got the Euro Hatch on... still need to fix the clearances.








Big thanks to Kelly - i'll post up more pics when we get the water lines finished.


_Modified by theflygtiguy at 11:28 PM 9-20-2008_


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

bomb.
glad its movin
whos this foo?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

That is clean the way you guys did those lines


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

great stuff on those hardlines


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Mike Kippen is now on the 6 year plan


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Nice lines..... makes me wanna go back and do mine!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (nubVR)*

polish those hard lines! lol looks awesome! whats the other end look like going to the coolant hoses?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_polish those hard lines! lol looks awesome! whats the other end look like going to the coolant hoses?

Like this... so far


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

f yea


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Kelly's good!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

Yup Kelly does amazing work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Kelly rent me the tools


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

Car looks great.
mikey. hopefully my vehicle is up and running here in the next couple weeks.
why haven't we hung out yet btw? You too busy for me


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: (keychain12)*

love the lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (.sanya.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.sanya.* »_love the lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

dude, the progress is coming great Kippen. and those wheels are ****ing sex. I didnt think you were gonna post them up on here..
pm'd too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it done yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Mike I think you need to toss up some old school photos of the car


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Mike I think you need to toss up some old school photos of the car









ohh i should see what i have in my old photos.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6freak)*

here's a few blasts from the past


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6freak)*

ah yeah, i remember mike pulling into the pizza place i worked at back in the day an pushing his car backwards cause the reverse didnt work








come along way since then buddy!!
new lines looked as good as you told me they would, nice work kelly


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VWralley)*

i'm gonna bump this back up for ya Mike, i think people are demanding updates, like me


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zoidmk5)*

less of this 








more building 
Look at mike watching


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

mike get R'done














hopefully ill see this in the flesh someday


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*

Done yet?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (FLATBLACKMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLATBLACKMK2* »_mike get R'done














hopefully ill see this in the flesh someday

the GTI is on hold... i have been investing in some new stuffs
still waiting on the cage to get done, then moving on with the FUN stuff.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

you and your toys


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_









Well at least its an awesome excuse.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_you and your toys









You're just jealous


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExcessiveBoost* »_
You're just jealous









I hate your face.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

sweet baby jesus... i havent checked out this thread for prob over a year... WOW


----------



## dubsnmotion (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

i almost forgot bout this thread... never should have deleted it from my watched topics







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

coming up on 3 years and still not done??


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

omg....
mike, kelly just finished my car.
my car has had a new engine put in, then it died, and now back to life and your car is still dead









tears.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (keychain12)*


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

gobble gobble


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keychain12* »_omg....
mike, kelly just finished my car.
my car has had a new engine put in, then it died, and now back to life and your car is still dead









tears.



you cant compare our cars, we have two very different goals.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKippen)*

I have some exciting updates and news coming your way very soon, lots of work has been happening!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_coming up on 3 years and still not done??

Yeah, since the motor has been done, the car needed some safety, which is what we have been doing this year.
weld in, chrome moly roll bar, brembo brakes, new suspension, wheels and tires are in the mix.


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_


















What wheels are these? They're gangster as sh!t. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

Compomotives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And Mike, I need to swing by and drink beer with you and stare at this bad boy for a little bit.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You know him?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

I hate you and Travis.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*








FOREVER known as that guy







I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

updates..


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_updates..

HEHEHEHEHE GET ON IT BUD


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

dates...up


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (keychain12)*

a little welding here and there, lots of chome moly tubing, lots of skill from flipside customs, and some new photos in about a week








I will post up a big update once the bar is *finished*.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_a little welding here and there, lots of chome moly tubing, lots of skill from flipside customs, and some new photos in about a week








I will post up a big update once the bar is *finished*.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lucas13dourado (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damn, this is sick


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (lucas13dourado)*

sounds like it's going good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (MKippen)*

is the here and there done?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*

with all the snow and holidays progress has been very slow, so there is no here and done pics yet. 
Over the next few weeks, i'm going to reseal the lambo wheels for the final time and plan on installing the Brembo's up front, so the brakes are done - then the suspension work will commence. I'm thinking of running the bagyard setup, i put a few calls in and i hope to have some in order very soon.
I got a new wind on the build, i am getting really pumped to get it out for spring, so i'm going to push really hard to get everything i need done to get it on the road and get a full tune done. anyone want to help me get this **** finished, there is lots of work to be done!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (MKippen)*

**** im down to help, but all im good at is standing there and drinking beer. So i guess ill bring the beer?


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

buy my jetta and I'll help


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_anyone want to help me get this **** finished, there is lots of work to be done!

Let me know when you're ready to start on the suspension, you know I'm down to help.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Let me know when you're ready to start on the suspension, you know I'm down to help.









xDos and a PM sent!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_**** im down to help, but all im good at is standing there and drinking beer. So i guess ill bring the beer?

Haha, sounds like a plan, its always better to have company!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Let me know when you're ready to start on the suspension, you know I'm down to help.









Darrick, look forward to seeing you this evening, time to get started on some ideas and air fun


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
Haha, sounds like a plan, its always better to have company!

You got my number, call it sucka, ill swing by I work down the street


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

boooooooost! now!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

progress ??


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (K04A1)*

done yet??


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

still no updates??


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Roll-Bar updates coming tonight!


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_Roll-Bar updates coming tonight!

sick.. im anxious







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vr6_Love at 6:00 PM 1-28-2009_


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_Roll-Bar updates coming tonight!


sick .. im anxious







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

Well here are some updates.
The bar is Chome Moly - being hand crafted by Rob @ Flipside Customs - http://www.flipsidecustoms.com. The baseplates are amazing quality, welded in, and the bar is perfect, i mean fitment is incredible.
THE BEST part about this bar is the fitment, i can still get my ENTIRE interior in and out of the car, headliner, door panels, seats, etc without issue. Its going to be killer when done. Right now its still being put together while we finish up the door bars (thats a surprise) - but should be final welded in a week or two.
The object is to keep the look clean as possible, its a street rod, not a race car or a street car, but a little bit of both. Its got all the safety features i want without being over the top. 








































































Oh, also got my tires in this last week








Falken FK 452 -
225/35/17 Rear
215/35/17 Front








Moar updates coming soon.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MKippen)*






















incredible Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

insanity.
Love those seats so much.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

om nom nom nom!!!
Damn I want to see this done!!


----------



## geoj (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

So clean...

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

so are you gonna finish those welds?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so are you gonna finish those welds?

of course! they are just tacked in for fitment, Rob is still mocking up the door bars, so final welding will only come after everything is ready and fitting perfect.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Did you notice much a difference with sound 'deadening' or quietening from the Fat Mat?


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (pubahs)*

coming along nicely kip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## prracer6 (Sep 17, 2005)

Looking Good


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (prracer6)*

that rob charactor sure can weld! 
looks like its still at your place, you got 220 in the garage or are those just mig/wire feed welds? 
looking good a usual sir


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Did you notice much a difference with sound 'deadening' or quietening from the Fat Mat?

i have not had it out with the fat mat done yet, but since thats the reason the stuff exists, i would expect it probably does a decent job, i can let you know in a few months. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6freak* »_coming along nicely kip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Anders, been a while dude!

_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_that rob charactor sure can weld! 
looks like its still at your place, you got 220 in the garage or are those just mig/wire feed welds? 
looking good a usual sir









Thanks mangzors - I got 220 installed in the garage a while back. The baseplates were mig/wire - and the bar itself is tig - well, has to be since its chome moly.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (MKippen)*

niiiice!!!
hows the suspension sorting working out?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_so are you gonna finish those welds?

shut your face Q








how are the bars going to be covered? painted same color as the car?


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

sick bro.. i really wana see this car done.


----------



## nightoflightz (Sep 2, 2008)

All that for 10 PSI of boost?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (nightoflightz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nightoflightz* »_All that for 10 PSI of boost?

oh dont you worry, that was only the very begining http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (zoidmk5)*

looks good mike!!!
no main hoop diagonal or rear diagonal? How come you guys didnt go to the main hoop with the rear down tubes?
I take it your keepin the rear seat ,)


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

jungle gym madness


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Flavourless)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavourless* »_looks good mike!!!
no main hoop diagonal or rear diagonal? How come you guys didnt go to the main hoop with the rear down tubes?
I take it your keepin the rear seat ,)


Were going to keep it as is, no diagonal on the main hoop or rear downs. 
I dont understand what you mean by "didn't go to the main hoop with the rear down tubes?" - the down tubes to the rear bar are directly from the main hoop. - Definitely keeping the rear seat, although its just for aesthetics.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
oh dont you worry, that was only the very begining http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Damn right - safety first!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
Damn right - safety first!

I still want a ride, I didnt get to ride in it last time you had it out


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Looks great Mike!


----------



## tech4105 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*








Any updates? Been watchin' this one.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (MKippen)*

mike, 
have you looked in to rules on roll cages? your's has a few major flaws in it (the base plates being the scariest ones). I'd suggest getting a certified cage builder to look at it, but they may suggest that it be re-done.
sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
Scott.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_mike, 
have you looked in to rules on roll cages? your's has a few major flaws in it (the base plates being the scariest ones). I'd suggest getting a certified cage builder to look at it, but they may suggest that it be re-done.
sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
Scott.

Scott
The bar is not up to spec, as i didn't want it to be. This is not an NHRA drag car, and this is not a SCCA racing car either. This is street car, which i may take on the occasional drag or track day.
my requirements to rob was to keep the interior, including the rear seat. I wanted to keep my headliner and be able to remove the interior in and out of the car. This bar is perfect for me, its added safety and rigidity without major compromises. I did not want to have a door bar from my shoulder to my knee. this bar is functional in more ways than just being spec for racing.
Rob has built dozens of cages, and used to weld for a race shop where that was what he did. He has built NHRA, and spec SCCA cages before. Being clear on the rules, i did not want to go either way specifically. 
Robs - Flipside Customs 9sec Mustang - NHRA legal.








































-Mike.


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (MKippen)*

the only thing id be concerned about is passing tech to run at a track day. having been through tech to drag race, they barely even give the car a once over so no worries there


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_the only thing id be concerned about is passing tech to run at a track day. having been through tech to drag race, they barely even give the car a once over so no worries there









Wouldn't it be easier to pass tech with a bar and harnesses rather than no bar and no harnesses?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKippen)*

A week of work went into getting the baseplates done, they are really a work of art, and i didn't have very good photos of them. here are some clear photos of the baseplates where the bar is welded to.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (MKippen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see it in person


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
Wouldn't it be easier to pass tech with a bar and harnesses rather than no bar and no harnesses?

well if they happen to notice that its not built to race spec, they may have issues with it but i am thinking the actual chances of that are pretty low. as long as it's safe, which it looks fine to me but im no scrutineer


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*

Passing tech at an HPDE or lapping day is a different ball game than passing tech where you are racing to win.
Your bar will do everything you and Flipside intended it to do. Give you a solid harness mount, stiffen the chassis and look great while not being too obtrusive.


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (MKippen)*

Putting this in my watched-list!
Nice build!


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (-RalleyTuned-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-RalleyTuned-* »_
well if they happen to notice that its not built to race spec, they may have issues with it but i am thinking the actual chances of that are pretty low. as long as it's safe, which it looks fine to me but im no scrutineer









the tech inspections tend to become stringier as you get faster... in other words if you're running 14's no one is going to care... once you get into the 10's then they will. they will care a lot.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

havent looked at this in over a month, good progress!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

4 more days till the 3 year anniversary of this thread! wooooo! j/k (but really, it is) it's lookin good man. Cage looks kickass.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

i'm thinking some pink fuzzy dice and we're set?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (keychain12)*

WOW three years.


----------



## Cas (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_Thought you guys may like these shots...
















Bolts may be white when the car is painted... but i'm liking this for now









Been watching this for sooo long. Wheels are sick man... bolts might look sick in copper though with your interior. Would pop like crazy


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Bump, just checking out Flipside's work. Need a custom exhaust over here.


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

Mike, I got your original Volkswagen seat belt covers....you remember the grey ones lol

I think they might just set your car off ya know


----------



## BlueDevilCabby (Jul 6, 2006)

subscribed.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (BlueDevilCabby)*

wow, can't even keep up with all this amazingness


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

looking good mike


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: (BlueDevilCabby)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

Mike knows best.
I cant wait to see all the pics from the trip.
This man,doesnt skimp on quality,and I am glad this man is taking his time with his car.
IMO,still to date,the best interior of eny vw.


----------



## applecore (Nov 29, 2007)

PMed


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

updizzate plizzle?


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

updiggly digs oh dates - sixtytwo


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_Here is something i have been working on at home... 
Since the Wideband, The R500 and the Standalone all use USB, i didn't want 20 cables hanging around under the dash, so i put in this USB port that i replaced the cigarette lighter with. 
This will be hooked up with a USB hub behind it, and hook up to everything with 1 port.
I also mounted the buttons for the STACK in the same pic, you can see 2 of them above the USB port.
I think the USB port is pretty dope... kinda nerdy, but i think its a good execution of needing to plug into your ****.








Here with a USB port plugged in.








I have finished the new spark plug wire, i had to shorten it and add the MSD end on it, and thats installed, also got the intake mani back on, so it should be good to run after i get a few small things done here and there.
i'm planning on getting the car over to my new place over this next weekend so i can spend more time working on it when its convenient.
i have not heard back about the wheels for a few weeks, but i'm hoping they will be here soon









i know i am bringing back some really old stuff, but how was this done? where did you get that USB cover from? i will also be running 034 and am trying to follow the same cleanlyness you are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (vw_owner)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif KIP


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

we got a stack too
















good to see things are still moving along http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

are you alive Mikey?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

did he come back from Europe? IF so Sarah is probably not letting him near a computer


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

texted him yesterday. he's back


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are evil for kicking this thread without any updates


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (pimS)*

*************! pictures from your trip and updates on the whip.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

The facebook MKippen Photography page has 200 pics from Worthersee.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

I have that loser on msn and talk to him pretty often,kinda upset I was not told about this,back to seriousness,post the link son.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Was over there yesterday and saw the cage all done and all I can say is wow!


----------



## wonderman1000 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (K04A1)*

I remember seeing a little teaser pic of this build in PVW. Looks amazing, the build quality is intense. Looking forward to updates and to see it finished!!


----------



## jackky (Mar 30, 2009)

maybe i'll get to see this thing in person oneday!
this thing is sick!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jackky)*

new updates coming soon.
do i win the longest build ever, or what?
Bar is done, Tires Mounted, started Airride.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (MKippen)*

air ride? What that in the original plans for this car? 
Yes I have read the whole thread but it happens to be years since i read from the beginning.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
do i win the longest build ever, or what?


Between you and Winslow, dead heat. Neither of you will ever finish.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_new updates coming soon.

I'm listening...


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The_Sauce* »_
Between you and Winslow, dead heat. Neither of you will ever finish.

















kiptronic, im callin you this afternoon. i gotta head over to the place and check it out, been too long


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_air ride? What that in the original plans for this car? 

driveways are a biotch...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

for some of us YES air ride has always been the plan


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

why you putting that there air ride on a vr6 turbo racecar? (******* voice) bags are for *******. lol


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_why you putting that there air ride on a vr6 turbo racecar? (******* voice) bags are for *******. lol

oh, but not just _any_ air ride


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (keychain12)*

Airride for me is my only option, due to my garage situation.
My first choice would be KW Variant 2, but now i'm on a mission to prove airride can be driven hard.
we are doing an 8 valve independent setup, 3 gal aluminum tank, 1 Viair 480C compressor, hard lines everywhere, and automatic dump valve of the water trap. valves will only be run with front to back, and through a FABLAB ride height system that will maintain pressure where we will align the car. No side to side crap, just keeping it simple... no digital ****, just analog buttons and a pneumatic ride height system.
The suspension has been custom built by BAGYARD, its a bilstein setup which has been shortened, running a really drivable bag. Only about 30psi to ride height means that the bilsteins will be doing a lot of the work for ride quality. Having just got back from Worthersee, i rode in several bagyard cars, including a 500hp audi S6 (5cyl) and a 300+hp Audi TT, i can tell you that these bags are really the way to go, and handling is on par with a street suspension setup.
All in all, this car may or may not see track time, but i want it drivable for the next year or two without having to make drastic suspension changes. I think i will make many people believers of airride with this setup... at least thats the goal - to change many of the preconceived ideals people have with airride today.
BAGYARDS should be arriving next week, i'll post up some new pics.
I am waiting to clean out my garage before doing a new shoot of the stuff we have finished, but the bar is really amazing - and the wheels look incredible with tires mounted.
More coming soon, ping me if you have any questions.


_Modified by MKippen at 9:24 AM 6-3-2009_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*








JUST WHEN YOU THOUGHT THIS CAR COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER








do you have plans to bring this to the east coast? i would love to see it in person someday?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_







JUST WHEN YOU THOUGHT THIS CAR COULDN'T GET ANY BETTER








do you have plans to bring this to the east coast? i would love to see it in person someday?









Come over here!


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
we are doing an 8 valve independent setup, 3 gal aluminum tank, 1 Viair 480C compressor, hard lines everywhere, and automatic dump valve of the water trap.

I am sure you have spoken with bagyard about this, but don't you think your tank is a little small, and benefit from dual compressors?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_Airride for me is my only option, due to my garage situation.
My first choice would be KW Variant 2, but now i'm on a mission to prove airride can be driven hard.
we are doing an 8 valve independent setup, 3 gal aluminum tank, 1 Viair 480C compressor, hard lines everywhere, and automatic dump valve of the water trap. valves will only be run with front to back, and through a FABLAB ride height system that will maintain pressure where we will align the car. No side to side crap, just keeping it simple... no digital ****, just analog buttons and a pneumatic ride height system.
The suspension has been custom built by BAGYARD, its a bilstein setup which has been shortened, running a really drivable bag. Only about 30psi to ride height means that the bilsteins will be doing a lot of the work for ride quality. Having just got back from Worthersee, i rode in several bagyard cars, including a 500hp audi S6 (5cyl) and a 300+hp Audi TT, i can tell you that these bags are really the way to go, and handling is on par with a street suspension setup.
All in all, this car may or may not see track time, but i want it drivable for the next year or two without having to make drastic suspension changes. I think i will make many people believers of airride with this setup... at least thats the goal - to change many of the preconceived ideals people have with airride today.
BAGYARDS should be arriving next week, i'll post up some new pics.
I am waiting to clean out my garage before doing a new shoot of the stuff we have finished, but the bar is really amazing - and the wheels look incredible with tires mounted.
More coming soon, ping me if you have any questions.


annnddd thats whats up








to answer the tank question, it is on the smaller side - thats no doubt. however, you don't necessarily need a big tank. if you just set the car and drive it at a said height than 3 gallons is fine. if you're like me and you play with it all the time (my car is a demo vehicle) then you need more air. i have 8 gallons


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Project: Mkippen schimmel vr6 turbo gt35R custom bliss (andrew m.)*

i was totally kidding about the air ride on a vr6 turbo lol 
guilty


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

once the car is done, Mike go back to pimpin like this:


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

lol.
thats in my old silver arrow jetta


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_ I think i will make many people believers of airride with this setup... at least thats the goal - to change many of the preconceived ideals people have with airride today.
_Modified by MKippen at 9:24 AM 6-3-2009_

You might be able to change people's ideas about air ride from a performance standpoint, but you'll be turning many people away from doing it once they see how much money you've spent on it. It's just not worth doing air ride on a sub 7k dollar car. I can see how you could justify it on your car because you've gone over the top on just about eveything, but on any other mk3 I'd say stick with coilovers.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_It's just not worth doing air ride on a sub 7k dollar car.

Have you seen some of the wheels we run on our $500 cars? And you think people won't spend a lot of money on suspension for their "cheap" car?


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Have you seen some of the wheels we run on our $500 cars? And you think people won't spend a lot of money on suspension for their "cheap" car?











truth, most wheels/suspension is worth more than car


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

Mike can put whatever he wants on his car. it's going to take a dump on evreybody elses car anyways. he knows what's up. I mean come on!!!!!HE'S MIKE KIPPEN! i wan to take a ride in it again, this time not at a puss1si and a pig rich a/f.


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_Mike can put whatever he wants on his car. it's going to take a dump on evreybody elses car anyways. he knows what's up. I mean come on!!!!!HE'S MIKE KIPPEN! i wan to take a ride in it again, this time not at a puss1si and a pig rich a/f.

Are you his GF???


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Life partner. . . .


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_Mike can put whatever he wants on his car. it's going to take a dump on evreybody elses car anyways. he knows what's up. I mean come on!!!!!HE'S MIKE KIPPEN! i wan to take a ride in it again, this time not at a puss1si and a pig rich a/f.

HAHAHAHAHA
wow.


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (.sanya.)*

i think a few of you missed the joke....
but back on topic was over at kiptronics place the other day, the bar looks super trick


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6freak)*

mk3-Z fo She-Z


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VEE-DUBBER)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (K04A1)*

Mike has roll bar ownage.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes yes he does


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

wheels on? suspension done?
does this mean i get to play with the 034 soon


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (-RalleyTuned-)*

No. this aint no rabbit


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VEE-DUBBER)*

rabbit? who said anything about needing it to be a rabbit...







i havn't tuned a rabbit in a looong time, heck the last car i worked on was a saab 900t







335whp 330wtq thank you very much


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

once upon a time


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (mcdub)*

Mike you need another RS bumper. lets go back to canada for another and stuff it in the back of the gti. and the MasItalys on I-90


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: (FLATBLACKMK2)*

awesome build on this car. I really like the usb port and small little touches that you have added.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (jetta2dr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2dr16v* »_awesome build on this car. I really like the usb port and small little touches that you have added.

Thanks man








the reason for the lack of updates is the lack of parts, they are still enroute from Austria and Germany... and taking a little longer than expected - big things happening when these parts arrive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

63 pages and still teazin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You know I have not seen this car in 4 years


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

and I in about 4 weeks


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VEE-DUBBER)*

ALL my new goodies finally arrived, some updates coming this evening


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

hell ya!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_ALL my new goodies finally arrived, some updates coming this evening











oh****


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (The_Sauce)*

its funny how we're all excited for this. imagine how he feels


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

I cant wait...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (98DUB)*

Makes for a nice bday








I know u are excited!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Here's whats been going on!!
Bar is completed, ready for paint.
Bagyards and Airride riffraff is here.
Paint has arrived from germany, ready to shoot the bar.
Finished Roll Bar
































































Here is the Trick bits, door bars.








































BAGYARD Action!








































































































































Yep, they're special editions alright
























Here is the rest of the Airride parts... Hard Lines, -AN fittings, Valve Block, 3 gal tank, Viaair compressor.








































The Soon to be revealed Roll Bar Paint!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

great update


----------



## Fast_Jetta_97 (Sep 28, 2005)

sweet.... lookin good, cant wait to see it done....


----------



## .sanya. (Aug 15, 2004)

mmmmm, cage paint!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (.sanya.)*

So, is it gonna be done for Waterwerks this Sunday?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

damn dude, the welds are like butter!


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_Yep, they're special editions alright


















lovin it


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

Awesome update Kippen, and great story in the air suspension thread as well.








Check your pm's too.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

That suede coating is going to look awesome - seen it done on dashboards/cockpits/consoles on a few yachts here in the city. Will tie in perfectly with the interior


_Modified by pubahs at 10:04 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

dude i cant wait to see this car on air!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

its just keeps on getting better & better
:speechless:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

nice update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif now get on that shît son!!


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

sick lookin cage and parts man...now lets see them on the car


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Wyman)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sick


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

Very nice update! The cage and air ride seteps look amazing!!


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

what's happening on the car Mikey?


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (keychain12)*

MIKE IS KING http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: (MIKEJETTAVR6)*









damn son that is freakin dope!!
cage is effin gorgeous, i emailed him bout helping me out in my rabbit for a roll bar too, so glad i did so...hot damn that is some quality.


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

Awsome chit Mike.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (6T1)*

I know Mike Kippen !!!








Get this dropped on it's sack yet?


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*

I hate suspense


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

wow bolt on air bag? (strut and shock is what i'm referring to) It has been years since I've seen a air bag install so I just assumed it was done by cutting the strut tower and all kinds of no return madness. This is great.


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (blue98jettavr6)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (blue98jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue98jettavr6* »_wow bolt on air bag? (strut and shock is what i'm referring to) It has been years since I've seen a air bag install so I just assumed it was done by cutting the strut tower and all kinds of no return madness. This is great.

man youve been out of the loop. lol grace yourself to the technical forum and youll see air ride suspension forum.


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

I need an update, 
I can't take it any longer!


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHaVedGTi* »_I hate suspense



Dumbledore dies, Bruce Willis' character is dead, and you've come to the wrong thread.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

luv it Mike so...........R u Done yet.......hehehehe stay on the right path dude.guy


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Amazing!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re:  (V.R.6.i.c.k)*

OH THE SUSPENSE I CANT TAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)

ive loved this car since this thread started check in every few months just wanna seeee it done!


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

Any updates yet?


----------



## keychain12 (Aug 17, 2003)

what's the word mikey?


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (keychain12)*

3 months later.......... any new updates?


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

I'm trying to find more time to work on the car - its been a really busy summer for me, but time is coming up. I dont plan to update this thread much though... we have to keep some things secret for the debut in the spring


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (MKippen)*

You said that same thing this time LAST YEAR.















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

and the year before...


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_and the year before...









and the year before that..


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (ExcessiveBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExcessiveBoost* »_Good things come to those who wait.

TRuff be told Josh


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Any updates?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (V.R.6.i.c.k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V.R.6.i.c.k* »_Any updates?

The completion of this project was actually predicted by the Mayan calender. 
i.e. this project end, the world ends. the two are absolutely absolute.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

He's busy working on the house for a bit. I'm sure things will happen soon though!


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (ABAcabby)*

Some one's got a crush...


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

LOL he was what? 18 in that pic?


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: (Gaki)*

any thing new Kippah


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re:*

This has to be the longest running thread.... I dont project accuratley discribes what is going on with this car...


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

any new updates


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

whatever happened to this car ???


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

...and then?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (Cas)*

What wheels are those ???








Compomotives ???


_Quote, originally posted by *Cas* »_
Been watching this for sooo long. Wheels are sick man... bolts might look sick in copper though with your interior. Would pop like crazy



















_Modified by skydive_007 at 2:33 PM 12-14-2009_


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (skydive_007)*

Mike has since sold the car..


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Cultgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cultgti* »_Mike has since sold the car..









LOL, not quite...
But i know that i do owe you all an update.
Rob finished up the roll bar a few months ago, i got all the airride stuff, paint for the bar, and everything that we need to get the car finished, except for one thing - time.
It was the busiest year of my life - been putting in over time at Microsoft, shot 15 weddings, and over a dozen feature cars. Between work and running my business and life Lucy has unfortunately taken a back seat. I'll be honest - i'm VERY VERY motivated to finish the car, but if you know me, you know one thing, and thats that i am a really busy person. Priorities have been changing around now that we are into the winter.
The car will soon be migrating to a new spot where it will get the time that it needs to be completed. A good friend of mine who i trust will be helping me finish up the fuel lines, airride, wiring and a few things here and there.
After several months of downtime, i am very excited to be pulling together some new updates in some time in the future. Dont hold your breath, but i'm hoping to make a debut next summer!
Cheers
-Mike.


----------



## vintage empire (Jan 11, 2002)

*Re: (MKippen)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (MKippen)*

been waitin on that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cultgti (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (guesswho)*

I knew I could get him to say some thing after the sold comment


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Cultgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cultgti* »_I knew I could get him to say some thing after the sold comment









u suck.


----------



## ArtieLange (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: (MKippen)*


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (ArtieLange)*

Can't wait to see it start moving along


----------



## Breadfan5968 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (MKippen)*

So... it done yet or wut?


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: (Breadfan5968)*

So by following a picture of a very attractive 'f*ck splits' model i saw, it has now led me to this build. I must say, excellent work all around! You have great photog skills whether it be cars/people and it's great to see people integrate pleasure with work. I have quite a few pages left of the build to go through, but amazing work done here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank goodness work is slow today


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (JayZ235)*

^ what he said


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: (skydive_007)*

and den?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (MKippen)*


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

An Update on the Unicorn...
*<The Garage>*
The last few weeks, I have been finishing up some major projects (other things) - and I got a new wind to work on the GTI. Over the last few months, stuff amounted in the garage around my car, and literally became unworkable in that space.
well, a few shelves, and a lot of work later, my garage is really cleaned up, and i have TONS of space to use around the car. I got some new shelves i put up on the wall..
*<Tools>*
Also proud to say that $500 in new tool purchases are going to help the process go much more smoothly. Some new sets of craftsman sockets, some new wrenches, and a few goodies from Summit Racing are on the way to help me get the job done a little easier. Thanks Kelly and Anders for helping me spend my money wisely. So Far i think i love the 1/4" swivel rachet the best.
*<The Car>*
Well, had to speak to me several weeks ago, i would have told you, the next step is to install the Airride and Brakes and such... but things have drastically changed over the last few days. While i was cleaning the car and prepping for some new stuff to be installed, i started connecting some thoughts, and stuff really started to make a lot of sense (direction i need to take). 
My Wiring To Do List....
1. The STACK cluster still needs to be finalized (need fuel, oil press and speed sensors)
2. The PLX R500 still needs RPM input and several others.
3. The Water Injection needs to be wired into the Boost signal.
4. Wiring for the Airride and switches.
When Howard installed the Standalone, he did a fantastic job with the engine bay. The wiring is clean and they are run very nicely out of the way. The flipside is that most of the install was done with the dash still in the car. 
When i was working on wiring in some new things for the STACK, i quickly realized that most of the OE interior wiring harness was still connected and inside the car... harness for the alarm, door locks, gauge cluster, stereo, etc.
Basically - stuff i dont need - So after 10 minutes and 6 bolts, i had the dash out of the car, and realized that i now have a lot of work ahead of me. Time to clean all this mess up. 
The last few days, i have taken apart every wiring harness in the car, and i am removing EVERY wire that is not needed. I have reduced the wiring to about 1/4 of what it was. The fuse box only has about 7 connectors and there is much more room to use for wiring in the STACK, PLX and more. 
*<Whats Next>*
1. My wiring kits and loom arrive later this week - also bought a Billet Specialties battery kit and an Optima Red top. 
2. I am going to solder every butt connector and sheeth and loom every wire. 
3. I have a nice label maker i intend to use for the Fuse box.
Initial goals are...
1. Install Billet Specialties battery Box and Optima Red Top.
2. Get all OE wiring working and verified - tail lights, head lights, turn signals, foglights, high beams, sunroof, dome lights, heater controls etc... 
3. Install the Airride wiring and relays.
4. Wire up all STACK sensors (RPM, fuel, oiltemp and speed left).
5. Wire up all PLX stuff (EGT, AFR, RPM)
6. Finish loom all wiring and test everything is working.
Dash and interior will stay out of the car until i get it fully tuned. If we need to diagnose an issue, it will be much easier to do it without the interior in the way.
I'll have some picture updates of the nest of wires i'm dealing with later this week when i get my new goodies. I am pumped about getting some work done on this car, and getting the wiring done right - wanted to let you guys know to not give up hope on me.
Cheers.
-Mike.


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (MKippen)*

Holy ****


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (SHaVedGTi)*

an update? holy cr*p. the apocalypse must be near.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

















give me a break... last year was a bad year (recession) and i have been super busy.
but i consider myself back on the job - should have a regular rythym soon.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
















give me a break... last year was a bad year (recession) and i have been super busy.
but i consider myself back on the job - should have a regular rythym soon. 

i'll come visit Mike. we can hug and make up


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (MKippen)*

nice!
I'll be looking forward to some updates and wicked pic's


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: (pimS)*

This is the most redic build thread on Whoretex.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (Ghetto-8v)*

Im waiting for updates with pictures, I cant read


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_Im waiting for updates with pictures, I cant read










so what did you just say? LOL


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (the_q_jet)*

My new wiring goodies arrived from Summit last night.
Still waiting on my new loom and stuff from 034 EFI. 
I got a lot of soldering to do... 
I got my battery mount in, and i'm just waiting for my GF to remember to bring home one of those Optima Red-Tops from her work already.
plan to work on the car most of the weekend - stop on by if you wanna help


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*

Nice work!
Just one thing though, soldering is not the best thing to do in a car(the wires will easily corrode and will eventually break due to vibration, just after the solder joint). What you need are crimp(with or without shrink sleeve) connections and a crimping tool.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (MarcoVR6SC)*

Well - put in several hours today and over the week got some more accomplished. 
My brother in law Jaco runs BPTD (the same guys who make the skid plates) - and he is amazing on the water jet. 
Jaco cut me some stuff for the project, include a mounting plate for the airride and some VERY sick brackets for the tank.
1. Mounted the new Optima battery and Billet Specialties tray.








2. Mounted the air ride tank to the roll bar. I plan to run some hard line to the tank from either side for feed and return.
























3. Mounting plate for the Air ride is cut and ready to be painted and mounted. 
Best part about this, is that I will be able to plumb and wire all the stuff out the car and drop this in when ready.








4. Finished the wiring to the taillights. soldered and loomed.








I still have a **** load of wiring to do, but i'm waiting on some parts (need some new relays) and i want to replace my fuse box with one thats in better condition (mine has kinda falling apart). 
as you can see here in my organized mess - I still got lots of cleaning up to do. I'm only posting this as a before for the before/after.








I have removed the loom on every wire inside the car (engine is just fine) - and removed EVERY wire thats not need - alarm, locks, AC, stereo, speakers, oe gauges and more.
incase your wondering what that looks like ...








My loom and stuff still has not arrived yet from 034- but i'm pushing on with the wiring and the air ride for now. I really want to get the air ride all wired up and get this thing on the ground.
Woot.


----------



## melmer (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
incase your wondering what that looks like ...










Having done this before, the image that always comes to mind is:










_Modified by melmer at 4:36 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (melmer)*









Sooo happy you're back at it


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

HOly POOOP Mike.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Kippen's rocket is back?! note: cancel scheduled suicide


----------



## jettaglisteve (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

wow.....


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

UPDATES other than you are now going to get hitched


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

Will this car ever get done???
Hello Mike..


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Bump for signs of life


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *guesswho* »_Kippen's rocket is back?! note: cancel scheduled suicide










..note: reschedule previously scheduled suicide


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR*


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

neat project


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (carsluTT)*

Much progress is being made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Update soon, after wiring is done.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (JayZ235)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JayZ235* »_
..note: reschedule previously scheduled suicide









its startin to look that way..


----------



## lowazzgolf (Dec 19, 2001)

mike, i'm just getting back up to date with this. last i checked i saw an actual test drive vid of the car put back together for the most part, i don't know when all this happened but i like it  

can't wait to see more progress..


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

yea any new updates? its been a lil bit


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

lurk.


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

this needs a bump :thumbup:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

FrostedDub said:


> this needs a bump :thumbup:


 .... again :beer:


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

i wish i had a time machine...i would go 5 years into the future so i could see this done...or atleast i hope it'd be done by then :banghead:


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Mike, I am VERY happy this is moving forward. Sounds like G2B has been tearing it up over there :thumbup: And you gotta come swing by soon now that i'm back.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

this thread has givin me so many things... mainly, a new sig :laugh:


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Update bro!!!


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

wow, haven't touched this thread in a really long time. now i come back to see the last page has 6 months worth of.......nothing on it. where ya at Mike?


----------



## my2000APB (Jun 3, 2007)

zoidmk5 said:


> wow, haven't touched this thread in a really long time. now i come back to see the last page has 6 months worth of.......nothing on it. where ya at Mike?


ya we want update videos!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:what:


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

I saw this car once... so I know it's real


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

ok mike... we've been mean. gonna give you the benefit of the doubt, as we all know youre a SUPER busy dude... but dont leave us for too long


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

sorry, he has been too busy shooting PVW cover cars


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

xpalendocious said:


> sorry, he has been too busy shooting PVW cover cars


He shoots more weddings than cars these days.


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

here's mike in about 35 years


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

was just looking through my watched threads and cleaning out the ones that are no longer being updated. came across this, realizing it hasn't been touched in close to 2 months, and no updates in even longer. lets get Mike out of the hole he's been sitting in and lets see this thing get done


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

I'll be over at Mr. Kippen's this Saturday to help get the ball rolling again.
We will probably be building more stainless lines, installing the new front brakes and bolting up the front air ride.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

Well we got a late start but decided that a stainless oil feed would go nice with the water lines


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Is that turbo getting a blanket over it? That oil line is going to cook!!!!! And cook the oil inside the line. Looks great though:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

hardlines, Drool...


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Dear Kelly - please make me some custom hard lines for my car. Thank you :laugh:


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

bump for progress. . I saw this unicorn over the weekend. Even help a tiny bit. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Shawn W. said:


> bump for progress. . I saw this unicorn over the weekend. Even help a tiny bit. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


:what: you were up north and you didnt invite me?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I am not into inviting people to others houses  You were preoccupied with your own party. that I forgot was happening


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

Shawn W. said:


> I am not into inviting people to others houses  You were preoccupied with your own party. that I forgot was happening


 excuses....


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

is gary done yet?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

RETRO


----------



## 6T1 (Jan 28, 2002)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> is gary done yet?


Is that Gaki's in the middle?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

6T1 said:


> Is that Gaki's in the middle?


Sure is. gaki cheese with hids, mk4 keys and some french fogs he got for free. doing burnout dropping from N to D!


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

any updates?!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

Yeah...... HE got hitched sunday!! WOOOOHOOOO


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

Congrats Mike!! :beer::thumbup:

Who was the photographer?? :laugh:


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

congrats on the big day Mike.

:beer:


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

VEE-DUBBER said:


> is gary done yet?


holy ****.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I didnt think that pic existed anymore.


----------



## rootrider (Feb 18, 2004)

Gaki said:


> holy ****.:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I didnt think that pic existed anymore.


I didn't think _you_ existed any more 
people be disappearing..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

rootrider said:


> I didn't think _you_ existed any more
> people be disappearing..


I saw him at the Wedding look secky as ever


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

rootrider said:


> I didn't think _you_ existed any more
> people be disappearing..


I'm in off-topic and car lounge on here, still dirt bagging it 



Shawn W. said:


> I saw him at the Wedding look secky as ever


le' :heart: That was def a fun wedding


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## brew city (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

someone had to give this a bump....:thumbup:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

FrostedDub said:


> someone had to give this a bump....:thumbup:



I'm willing to bet I will have my turbo project up and running before Mike finishes this


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

VRClownCar said:


> I'm willing to bet I will have my turbo project up and running before Mike finishes this


i would certainly hope so...we're coming up on 6 years in Feb


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

VRClownCar said:


> I'm willing to bet I will have my turbo project up and running before Mike finishes this


:thumbup: do eeeett!


----------



## MrMoon (Dec 23, 2008)

kippen you ever finish this car?

I've been watching the thread for years:laugh:


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

Bumping for hopefully some pushiness... I've smelt the car recently


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

George W. Bush would be in office for two more years when this was first posted.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

Car is very much alive and things are getting much more exciting as of the last few weeks.
I only want to post updates when we have rubber on the road and some decent boost running through the engine. I honestly feel like thats only a few weeks away


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

MKippen said:


> Car is very much alive and things are getting much more exciting as of the last few weeks.
> I only want to post updates when we have rubber on the road and some decent boost running through the engine. I honestly feel like thats only a few weeks away


and The Kippen has spoken...


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

I :heart: Kippen


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

holy hell, i've been following this from almost day 1, i thought it never would get done from the lack of posting and updates...can't wait to see updates and to see it done! :beer:


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

can't wait to see a full update!!


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

mike kippen is my hero! a few weeks away is too long!:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Any further progress?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Any further progress?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

your "few weeks" has turned into 16 weeks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

98DUB said:


>


 Hurry up! :laugh:


----------



## big_wheels (Jan 28, 2012)

PS: your video links dont work anymore. 

they just link to you page and say that "the requested video could not be found. try searching."


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is like masturbation without the payoff. Guys with life sentences are eligible for parole in the length of time this has been going on.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

.


----------



## ventovr (Aug 29, 2006)

I would like to know if there has been any progress to this project or if the car has just been sitting in a garage. It was running and driving. Show season has pretty much come and gone.....

I was passed by a white CC near newcastle the other day so maybe you have just switched projects. :beer:


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

So Mikey?


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

I heard he traded it in to VW for a 3500 credit on a new audi


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## VRClownCar (Apr 8, 2001)

well Mike .... mine is runnin'


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

Mike's runs also


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

xpalendocious said:


> Mike's runs also


Was waiting for your half of the update. :thumbup:


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

This thread isnt dead just yet 

Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmicmkII (Apr 20, 2006)

That's a relief


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

MKippen said:


> This thread isnt dead just yet


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

There's plenty of updates that could be posted in here sir :sly:


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

The Harlequin paint looks killer Kippen!


----------



## FatLipDubs (Sep 1, 2009)

Any way to reupload the pics? Theyre not loading for me

Thanks
Phil


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

......watching.....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

The almost ten year build thread needs some updates :sly::laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> The almost ten year build thread needs some updates :sly::laugh:


wow, coming up on a big anniversary


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

98DUB said:


> wow, coming up on a big anniversary


:laugh: Crazy how much has changed in the last decade... We'll have to have another BBQ when Mike brings this thing out for the reveal. :thumbup:


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

If it's going to be anything like the last big BBQ I'm down, self invited


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

karlorado said:


> If it's going to be anything like the last big BBQ I'm down, self invited


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

karlorado said:


> If it's going to be anything like the last big BBQ I'm down, self invited


I'm sure my parents will be down to host again.... Now just need to figure out when this will be ready :laugh:

You can only come if you bring your mk3


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Travy said:


> I'm sure my parents will be down to host again.... Now just need to figure out when this will be ready :laugh:
> 
> You can only come if you bring your mk3


My choice? I have 3 you know....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

karlorado said:


> My choice? I have 3 you know....


The blue racecar looking one with the hole in the side panel


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Travy said:


> The blue racecar looking one with the hole in the side panel


What a toilet that thing is.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

karlorado said:


> What a toilet that thing is.


:laugh:


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy crap is that bates!?!?!

Can we post some color pictures yet since 'someone' already leaked it?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

karlorado said:


> Holy crap is that bates!?!?!
> 
> Can we post some color pictures yet since 'someone' already leaked it?


That is Bates, and Kellen on his knees like normal... I'm not posting any color shots


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Travy said:


> and Kellen on his knees like normal...


:wave: How do you think I got to where I am?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

Travy said:


> That is Bates, and Kellen on his knees like normal... I'm not posting any color shots


Lol lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Thread needs an update bad...


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Thread needs an update bad...


The GTI made the Jan 2020 issue of PVW


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Gaki said:


> The GTI made the Jan 2020 issue of PVW


My point.


----------

